# Post All Arizona Shows



## big boy 1

Please post shows that are going on in Arizona. Also all the picnics, gatherings etc.. Thank You. Here is one on the 22nd of October in Casa Grande Az


----------



## big boy 1

Here is another show in Az.


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

Here are some pics of the Big Boy Tires 1st Ann. Car Show


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more pics


----------



## big boy 1

More rides


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 23 2005, 12:54 PM~4055462
> *More rides
> *



hey bro where was this show at ???


----------



## big boy 1

more


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Oct 23 2005, 01:04 PM~4055514
> *hey bro where was this show at ???
> *


sup homie, it was yesterday in Casa Grande Az. It was a pretty nice turn out.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 23 2005, 01:07 PM~4055530
> *sup homie, it was yesterday in Casa Grande Az. It was a pretty nice turn out.
> *



coo....i had to work but when i went to my homies house after .... his ride wasnt there...now i know why ........ (his is the blue 72rag )


----------



## big boy 1

My cousins hood on his 2003 Yukon. Remembering our other cousin Jason Lopez. R.I.P


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Oct 23 2005, 01:10 PM~4055543
> *coo....i had to work but when i went to my homies house after .... his ride wasnt there...now i know why ........ (his is the blue 72rag )
> *


Yea it was there, and its a nice ride.


----------



## Round2

:thumbsup: hit me up let me know how shit went with the meeting


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 23 2005, 01:15 PM~4055571
> *Yea it was there, and its a nice ride.
> *



hell ya .... lots of detail in tha paint ....


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Oct 23 2005, 01:17 PM~4055576
> *:thumbsup: hit me up let me know how shit went with the meeting
> *


i just pmed you round 2.


----------



## Round2

Looks like a good turn out i thought it was gonna be small i guess i should have took the family up there for the day.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Oct 23 2005, 01:21 PM~4055595
> *hell ya .... lots of detail in tha paint ....
> *


Yea my wife and I loved that car. She loves convertables, I have a 84 chevy truck i just cut the top off of.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

nice show bigboy wish i could of made it did any tucson riders go out?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Oct 23 2005, 01:25 PM~4055613
> *Looks like a good turn out i thought it was gonna be small i guess i should have took the family up there for the day.
> *


Thats we thought too. but it was a very nice turn out.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 23 2005, 01:26 PM~4055623
> *nice show bigboy wish i could of made it did any tucson riders go out?
> *


You know what now that i think of it, no. I was hoping some did.


----------



## LIL PHX

Hey does anyone have any info on the show on Nov 6th at Tempe Town Lake?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 24 2005, 07:06 AM~4060071
> *Hey does anyone have any info on the show on Nov 6th at Tempe Town Lake?
> *


ive been emailing them , but no one ever answers me


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 25 2005, 03:01 AM~4065995
> *
> *


Thanks for the post homie.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

is that shows in phx?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 25 2005, 02:46 PM~4069108
> *is that shows in phx?
> *


yea


----------



## big boy 1

T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Post up shows and picnics in the Az area.


----------



## big boy 1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## azroller

my scanner is down but here is the info on the Show at Tempe Town Lake:

La Troka Perrona Show 
Sunday November 6, 2005
Tempe Town Lake (Tempe beach park - loop 202 mill ave)

Move-in Sat 6pm to 11pm move-in Su, 6am to 11am
show time Sun from 12pm -8pm 
Exhibitors & Boothspace info (623)418-1513

it's from Pina Entertainment ......


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 28 2005, 06:23 AM~4087011
> *my scanner is down but here is the info on the Show at Tempe Town Lake:
> 
> La Troka Perrona Show
> Sunday  November 6, 2005
> Tempe Town Lake (Tempe beach park - loop 202 mill ave)
> 
> Move-in Sat 6pm to 11pm move-in Su, 6am to 11am
> show time Sun from 12pm -8pm
> Exhibitors & Boothspace info (623)418-1513
> 
> it's from Pina Entertainment ......
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the info azroller :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: T
:biggrin: T
:biggrin: T


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

So who's going to Tempe Town Lake to show this weekend?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## mxcn_roc

Good Guys Show in Scottsdale, November 19,20 at Westworld. 

http://www.good-guys.com/events/event_deta...ventID=SCOTTS05


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

show hosted by bajitos cc on november 19 at the desert diamond casino on i-19 and pima mine rd free admission and free registraion. free registraion day of the show from 9am to 11:30am in tucson az ill get more info for u guys


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## Mr.Andres

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 2 2005, 11:13 AM~4121337
> *So who's going to Tempe Town Lake to show this weekend?
> *


NEW IMAGE c.c IS GONA BE THERE.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 5 2005, 01:27 PM~4143787
> *NEW IMAGE c.c  IS GONA BE THERE.
> *


See you there bro :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Today is the Tempe Town Lake show, and when I get back I will post pics of the show...


----------



## big boy 1

Her are the pics of todays show at the Tempe Town Lake


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

more


----------



## big boy 1

more pics


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: Last Ones :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*There were alot of fine rides out there today. More than I expected to see... especially in Tempe!

Everyone that was walking on Mill was trippin out on the rides cruisin'. Tempe was "brown" out! They were invaded by MEXICANS!!!


Mad props to my homies from Klique! Mr Chino sure does know how to "spark" up a conversation with old homies! Can't forget my homie Mike from the BIG I and the rest of my car club homies out there!

I'm working on a lil somethin, somethin of my own! I'm not going to let that car accident take me out like that! I'm alive and after today's show... I have been bitten not once but twice by the show bug!*


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 6 2005, 09:42 PM~4152668
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice job with the pics!


----------



## bigmikeaz

nice pics manuel


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by bigmikeaz_@Nov 7 2005, 08:42 AM~4154148
> *nice pics manuel
> *


Thanks big buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 7 2005, 08:15 AM~4154038
> *nice job with the pics!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MonteLoko87

:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

show hosted by bajitos cc on november 19 at the desert diamond casino on i-19 and pima mine rd free admission and free registraion. free registraion day of the show from 9am to 11:30am in tucson az ill get more info for u guys there is suppose to be 12000 dollars in cash and throphys i dont know how many classes there is suppose to be bu till find out


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 8 2005, 12:15 PM~4163417
> *show hosted by bajitos cc on november 19 at the desert diamond casino on i-19 and pima mine rd free admission and free registraion. free registraion day of the show from 9am to 11:30am in tucson az ill get more info for u guys there is suppose to be 12000 dollars in cash and throphys i dont know how many classes there is suppose to be bu till find out
> *


Sup Angel? Are you going? Yea we will be there.....Hit me up..


----------



## 357IN602

copied from DAKNIGHTSTALKER


I guess by now most of you have heard of that fatal shooting at the subway on the westside.. well one of my homies knows one of the victims family and is trying to help them out with funeral expenses... 


CAR WASH @ SONICS ON 51ST AVE & MCDOWELL

SATURDAY 11/12 FROM 8AM TO ???

DONATIONS OR HELP IS APPRECIATED

TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW

COME OUT AND GET UR RIDE WASHED FOR SAT NIGHT..


----------



## 357IN602

copied from CUSTOM



Knew both victims who were slayed on the westside

Car wash at 43rd Mcdowell near Hollywood video, Friday-Sunday 10/12

Donations and support from the lowriding communtiy is appreciated for Rafael Encinas 

from 8 a.m.- ???

not very accurate on the info, i'll get more details keep you layitlow homies informed. Thanks


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

hey whats up big boy yeah im going i hope to see you there i might enter my dads ride thats if everything go the way its planed if not im still going.


----------



## Round2

:thumbsup: glad to see everybody will be going out there hopfully it will be nice turn out id enter my ride but i got it back to stock for about a month trying to get somthings done on it but ill be out there.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 08:39 AM~4170145
> *copied from CUSTOM
> Knew both victims who were slayed on the westside
> 
> Car wash at 43rd Mcdowell near Hollywood video, Friday-Sunday 10/12
> 
> Donations and support from the lowriding communtiy is appreciated for Rafael Encinas
> 
> from 8 a.m.- ???
> 
> not very accurate on the info, i'll get more details keep you layitlow homies informed. Thanks
> *


Oh bro im sorry about that we were watching that on the news just right now again. Our prayers go out to them and their family and friends...If there is a bank or somewhere to send donations please post it and i WILL pass the word around, and send in a donation..Thanks for the post and the info...And again sorry to hear about your friends


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 9 2005, 11:31 AM~4171398
> *hey whats up big boy yeah im going i hope to see you there i might enter my dads ride thats if everything go the way its planed if not im still going.
> *


Cool homie, me and my cuz are going to show our 300's, and my other cuz is showing his Yukon, and i think my father n law is showing his harly....ill see you there.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Nov 9 2005, 04:27 PM~4173872
> *:thumbsup: glad to see everybody will be going out there hopfully it will be nice turn out id enter my ride but i got it back to stock for about a month trying to get somthings done on it but ill be out there.
> *


 :biggrin: see you there bro..


----------



## Round2

:thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller

:biggrin:


----------



## Round2

what time does the show start out at desert diamond?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Nov 15 2005, 09:48 AM~4209056
> *what time does the show start out at desert diamond?
> *


i dont know, but reg and move in is from9am to 11am


----------



## Round2

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller

any one have a flyer for that show is the prize money ...
is there a hopp???????


----------



## Round2

i dont know too much about it but give me few and ill get some info


----------



## Round2

ill get more info tomorrow.Can't get a hold of my homie


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## big boy 1

Just got in from the Bajitos Car Club and Desert Diamond Casino Car Show in Tucson....I will post pics in the morning....


----------



## heavychevy3

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 19 2005, 11:22 PM~4241377
> *Just got in from the Bajitos Car Club and Desert Diamond Casino Car Show in Tucson....I will post pics in the morning....
> *


Im glad someone got pics...I was pissed cuz I forgot the camera and there were some pretty clean rides there.


----------



## Round2

i had a good time good turn out andnice meeting you bigboy, how did the rest of the show go?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Nov 20 2005, 01:50 PM~4243552
> *i had a good time good turn out andnice meeting you bigboy, how did the rest of the show go?
> *


Hey homie it was nice meeting you too...The rest of the show was real nice...The car hop sucked but other than that it was a nice show


----------



## big boy 1

Here are the pics of the show yesterday at the Desert Diamond Casino In Tucson Az


----------



## big boy 1

Here is some more


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

like this?


----------



## big boy 1

ill post more later today


----------



## big boy 1

here some more


----------



## big boy 1

The Big M from Casa Grande...Congrads on the win Jose G.


----------



## big boy 1

More pics of Jose's Malibu


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more pics :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: more pics :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: Last ones :biggrin:


----------



## heavychevy3

Nice pics bro! That was a fun show, but yea the car hop sucked ass.


----------



## gcareaga

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 20 2005, 11:06 PM~4246377
> *:biggrin: more pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for posting the pictures Bro...Thought a little tribute to Eddie G. would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Nov 20 2005, 11:25 PM~4246790
> *Thanks for posting the pictures Bro...Thought a little tribute to Eddie G. would be nice :biggrin:
> *


Yea gcareaga, That was a nice tribute to him, and you car looked really nice out there too. It was one of my favorites.


----------



## gcareaga

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 22 2005, 07:33 AM~4254134
> *Yea gcareaga, That was a nice tribute to him, and you car looked really nice out there too. It was one of my favorites.
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## patrickpina

mine to.can you give the number to where you bought your car trailer from. thanks bro


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by patrickpina_@Nov 22 2005, 09:46 AM~4254905
> *mine to.can you give the number to where you bought your car trailer from. thanks bro
> *


Hey homie, are you guys from Tucson?


----------



## patrickpina

yeah we are from tucson, az. street pride car club with the impalas.


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Anything going on in Az?


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 7 2005, 07:20 PM~4358975
> *Anything going on in Az?
> *



Here you go bro, be there or be square, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 08:11 PM~4359879
> *Here you go bro, be there or be square, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2005, 12:55 AM~4247073
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Hey knightstalker...How was the turn out? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 12 2005, 06:58 PM~4391938
> *Hey knightstalker...How was the turn out? Do you have any pics?
> *



It was really good homie.. actually alot better than expected.. next year we need more room in the park or another place to hold it at.. it got packed that cars had to park outside the park...  

I'll post pics in a bit.. check in post your rides under AZ Side or lowrider general.. my bro already posted a couple and so did a couple other homies :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Merry Christmas Az Riders


----------



## big boy 1

Happy New Years Az


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big sal

WHAT UP BRO. 
MI VIDA C.C. (SOUTH AZ.) WILL BE HOSTING OUR 8TH ANNUAL
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN " CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
THIS WILL BE @ JOE HENRY PARK IN YUMA, AZ
DATE: SATURDAY, APRIL 15,2006
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ 928-580-2133 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big sal_@Jan 11 2006, 11:58 PM~4600224
> *WHAT UP BRO.
> MI VIDA C.C. (SOUTH AZ.) WILL BE HOSTING OUR 8TH ANNUAL
> " CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN " CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
> THIS WILL BE @ JOE HENRY PARK IN YUMA, AZ
> DATE:    SATURDAY, APRIL 15,2006
> FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ 928-580-2133 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Sal? You know we will be there, i just let everyone know...we have our first offical meeting this sunday..ill take pics and post em...


----------



## big boy 1

Heres some pics i took at The World of Wheels in Phx, At the Civic Plaza


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

More pics


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Heres my homeboy Danny's Truck....This bitch is nice


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: Ill post more pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 15 2006, 11:28 PM~4630456
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lowriders can't win at the World of wheels. The Judging staff don't like the lowriders at there show. :twak:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jan 16 2006, 11:30 AM~4632964
> *Lowriders can't win at the World of wheels. The Judging staff don't like the lowriders at there show. :twak:
> *


Yea that sucks..Ride looked real nice...


----------



## LIL PHX

World of Wheels is FULL OF SHIT!!!! :burn:


----------



## azroller

we know who was the peoples choice was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jan 16 2006, 08:27 PM~4637142
> *we know who was the peoples choice was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You know what that is true....It was the best ride there...


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 16 2006, 09:09 PM~4637493
> *You know what that is true....It was the best ride there...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

hey bigboy did you see a drak blue 62 rag with ight candy blue patterns?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 15 2006, 11:37 PM~4630510
> *:biggrin: Ill post more pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: where the pics at homie? :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> :dunno: where the pics at homie? :biggrin:
> [/quoteSorry ill post them tonight :0


----------



## azroller

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jan 20 2006, 06:38 PM~4669558
> *I GOT ONE OF THOSE GOOD LUCK !!!!!
> ITS TIME FOR THE CROWN 333333333333...
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS ROLLERZ ONLY AZ PUT IT DOWN WORLD WIDE, MUCH LOVE TO GENE FOR REP AZ, HE HAS MORE TO COME :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## big boy 1

:wave:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

hey whats up biiigboy anything coming up?


----------



## patrickpina

Pima county Fair annual Lowrider car show featuring a music performance by "War". It is free to put you car in and we will be giving out a people’s choice award for the car that the people love. This show will be on during the actually county fair, it free to put your car in and we will give you 5 free tickets to the fair that day for putting your car in the show. I believe that car show participants should not have to because we are the ones being the attraction. The car show is another attraction to the fair that day. We have a limit of fifty cars in the designated area so it will be on a first come first serve basis. The first fifty cars that sign up will be the spotlight of our attraction. Thank you and if you have any questions feel free to call me @ 520.358.0797 or email me at [email protected]. Hope to see you there!


----------



## gcareaga

What's the date on that?


----------



## patrickpina

sunday april 23, 2005


----------



## siccmonte79

thats cool dogg.. we have been going later than normal lately for some reason but we try to be there every sunday. If you know some cruisers that wanna hit the streets stop by and say whats up were always down to roll.
PEACE OUT


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big sal_@Jan 11 2006, 11:58 PM~4600224
> *WHAT UP BRO.
> MI VIDA C.C. (SOUTH AZ.) WILL BE HOSTING OUR 8TH ANNUAL
> " CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN " CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
> THIS WILL BE @ JOE HENRY PARK IN YUMA, AZ
> DATE:    SATURDAY, APRIL 15,2006
> FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ 928-580-2133 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

The 8th Ann. Mi Vida Car Show is going to be held on Saturday, April 22nd @ Joe Henry Park


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 8 2006, 07:54 PM~4806865
> *The 8th Ann. Mi Vida Car Show is going to be held on Saturday, April 22nd @ Joe Henry Park
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## big boy 1

Heres a picnic in Casa Grande


----------



## siccmonte79

REID PARK WAS POPPIN 2-NITE.. PRETTY BIG TURNOUT. ANY OF U TUCSONIANS THAT DONT KNOW WHERE ITS AT ON THE WEEKENDS THA PARK IS ALWAYZ A GUARAUNTEED LOWRIDER SPOT!!!


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## natcal21

We are having a car show in Tucson AZ on March 11th. There will be no entry fee and a grand prize of $500.00. We have 4 categories: antiques, custom rides, lowriders, and lifted vehicles. So far we have NO LOWRIDERS!!! If you are interested in participating in the event please give me a call!


I am attaching a sign up sheet that you can fill out!



Thx,
Natalia 480.368.0111


----------



## big boy 1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

I'm posting this for a friend of mine from *(OLD SCHOOL C.C.)* another club. I hope alot of CLUBS show up to support this event, this keep the ball rolling here in AZ show our support



*Old School C.C. would like to personally invite you and your club to our 10th Anniversary picnic/show n shine. There will be $100 given for the most club participation! It is going to take place on Sunday, March 19th. Start time is 12 noon and it will be at Ceilito Park, 35th ave and Campbell (north of Indian School). We are going to have food and drinks along with entertainment. We are also having Phearless Records doing a promotional gig for us! Hope you guys can make it!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

So if you gonna go lets do a ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 14 2006, 05:30 PM~5048833
> *I'm posting this for a friend of mine from (OLD SCHOOL C.C.) another club. I hope alot of CLUBS show up to support this event, this keep the ball rolling here in AZ show our support
> Old School C.C. would like to personally invite you and your club to our 10th Anniversary picnic/show n shine. There will be $100 given for the most club participation! It is going to take place on Sunday, March 19th. Start time is 12 noon and it will be at Ceilito Park, 35th ave and Campbell (north of Indian School). We are going to have food and drinks along with entertainment. We are also having Phearless Records doing a promotional gig for us! Hope you guys can make it!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> So if you gonna go lets do a ROLL CALL!!!
> *


Thanks for the Post azrder...MI Vida CC Pinal County will be there


----------



## azrdr

TTT


----------



## OGPLAYER

[attachmentid=504233]


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA CC (South Az), Will Be hosting our 8th "Cruising To The Valley Of The Sun" Custom Car Show @Joe Henry Park in Yuma, Az
For More Info, Contact
Sal Arroyo-928-580-2133
Danny Heredia-928-246-7189
Gabe Reyes-928-210-3757


----------



## big boy 1

heres another show


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

The Picnic is going to be this weekend


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## Mr.Andres

ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THE SUPEREVENTS GCC SHOW. I KEEP HEARING DIFFRENT DATES.HELP A BROTHER OUT.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 2 2006, 10:27 AM~5165238
> *ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THE SUPEREVENTS GCC SHOW. I KEEP HEARING DIFFRENT DATES.HELP A BROTHER OUT.
> *


ill call Johnny tomorrow but i heard it was moved again to the 9th of April...Ill let you know in the morning


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

unidos cc bajo del el sol saturday may 6th 11am - 4pm over 3500 in cash prizes live entertainment giveaways live radio childens play area contact info hector 270-1804 jose 204-6537

reg began @ 7 20$ reg fee all proceds go to local charity


----------



## big boy 1

Heres another picnic in Casa Grande, Az


----------



## Mr.Andres

MUTHERFUCKIN----- TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

WHEN IS THE NEXT CARSHOW CAN U LET ME KNOW


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 15 2006, 09:51 PM~5435708
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT CARSHOW  CAN U LET ME KNOW
> *


The next big show in Az is the Super Events show at the Phx Civic Plaza on August 5th and 6th 2006


----------



## smiley602

THANX HOMIE IM NEW AT THIS SITE BUT HEY CAN U GIVE ME ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO RUN A CAR CLUB ME AND MY FRIENDS STARTED A LIL CLUB BUT WERE STILL ROOKIES THANX


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 15 2006, 10:22 PM~5435855
> *THANX HOMIE IM NEW AT THIS SITE  BUT HEY CAN U GIVE ME ANY ADVICE ON HOW TO RUN A CAR CLUB ME AND MY FRIENDS STARTED A LIL CLUB BUT WERE STILL ROOKIES THANX
> *


were are you guys from?


----------



## smiley602

FROM PHOENIX AZ MY CLUBS NAME IS NEIGHBORHOOD RIDERZ


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 15 2006, 10:31 PM~5435900
> *FROM PHOENIX AZ  MY CLUBS NAME IS NEIGHBORHOOD RIDERZ
> *


i sent you a pm homie


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 15 2006, 09:31 PM~5435900
> *FROM PHOENIX AZ  MY CLUBS NAME IS NEIGHBORHOOD RIDERZ
> *


"Riderz" huh?.......


----------



## smiley602

yeah neighborhood riderz dont think im trying to disrespect bro i berley noticed that your club ends with a "Z" to


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5448557
> *yeah neighborhood riderz    dont think im trying to disrespect bro i berley noticed that your club ends with a "Z"  to
> *


None taken...good luck!


----------



## smiley602

thanx bro hey i think my homies bro is in your club his name is larry


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 18 2006, 10:28 PM~5455705
> *thanx bro  hey i think my homies bro is in your club his name is larry
> *


Crazy Larry! He's a cool muther fuker.


----------



## smiley602

i think he has an impala a baby blue one like a 69 or something


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## smiley602

what is ttt


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 21 2006, 09:33 PM~5470510
> *what is ttt
> *


to the top


----------



## G Style




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## GHETTO BLUES

BOS RIDAHS CC WANTS TO SAY THANKS TO TRAVIESOS CC BULLHEAD AZ
HAD A FUN TIME OVER THE WEEKEND JUST TO GOD DAMN HOT OUT THERE
MY FEET WERE COOKING ON THAT DAMN BLACK TOP


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Happy Fathers Day to all Az dads


----------



## smiley602

Did any body go to the cruise on sat at sonics if so lets see some pics


----------



## AZKLIQUER

didn't go but there are pics in AZ side in lowrider general.


----------



## Mr.Andres

HELP A HOMMIE OUT , I NEED JOHNNY LAZOYA'S PHONE NUMBER. WE NEED TO GET OUR RIDES PRE REGESTERD FOR THE PHX SUPER SHOW


----------



## big boy 1

Whats up Mr. Andres? The number is 602-403-6144


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jun 27 2006, 08:13 AM~5676080
> *HELP A HOMMIE OUT , I NEED JOHNNY LAZOYA'S PHONE NUMBER. WE NEED TO GET OUR RIDES PRE REGESTERD FOR THE PHX SUPER SHOW
> *


Is there going to be a show? :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2006, 01:04 PM~5689624
> *Is there going to be a show? :dunno:
> *


whats up homie? I talked to Johnny, and he said yea......Hes sending me some reg. forms


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 29 2006, 06:37 PM~5691584
> *whats up homie? I talked to Johnny, and he said yea......Hes sending me some reg. forms
> *


Thats good.........I better get back to work on my monte....... :biggrin: When you get info, post it so that we know when it is!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2006, 10:16 AM~5694516
> *Thats good.........I better get back to work on my monte....... :biggrin: When you get info, post it so that we know when it is!
> *


aright i will


----------



## Mr.Andres

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 27 2006, 05:41 PM~5679020
> *Whats up Mr. Andres? The number is 602-403-6144
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jun 30 2006, 09:14 PM~5697191
> *THANKS BRO.
> *


Your welcome bro :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

How much is it to show pre and day of show


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 29 2006, 06:37 PM~5691584
> *whats up homie? I talked to Johnny, and he said yea......Hes sending me some reg. forms
> *


Any info on Johnny's show?


----------



## RedDog

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sleepyg602

hey whatup every1 i was wondering if some1 could hit me up with a pm on where i could gt a registration form 4 the Johnnys show, greatly appreciate it thx....Sleepyg :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 5 2006, 02:47 PM~5720856
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What's up reddog, how's things? How's the bomb working out for you?


----------



## Art Buck

:uh: :angry: no info on the stuper show yet?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 7 2006, 12:05 PM~5732164
> *:uh:  :angry: no info on the stuper show yet?
> *


No..NOt yet bro...he said he would send me out reg. forms but never did...ill call to day and let you know


----------



## BUBBZinAZ

check AZSIDE for a the cruide night tmrw.... more details will be posted later.... or pm me for details....

c-ya tmrw


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coastal_cruiser

where's the show..i hear all but no reply

holla.


----------



## Art Buck

Johnny's show is postponed until sometime in October......due to the construction at the CIVIL PLAZA. The exact date is not known at this time.


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 07:54 AM~5765974
> *Johnny's show is postponed until sometime in October......due to the construction at the CIVIL PLAZA.  The exact date is not known at this time.
> *


Thats Super Show month, hope they don't conflict.


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA Car Club ( Pinal County ) Is having the 1st year Anniversary Picnic-and Show n Shine.
September 9th, 2006
@ Dave White Park in Casa Grande, Az
From 11am-6pm
All Car Clubs Welcome

For more info: Contact- Manuel @ (520)-709-2979


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## coastal_cruiser

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 20 2006, 07:23 PM~5813348
> *MI VIDA Car Club ( Pinal County ) Is having the 1st year Anniversary Picnic-and Show n Shine.
> September 9th, 2006
> @ Dave White Park in Casa Grande, Az
> From 11am-6pm
> All Car Clubs Welcome
> 
> For more info: Contact- Manuel @ (520)-709-2979
> *



shit. have cars shows now.fucken heat!!!!


bring the rain...!!!

fuck


----------



## rd62rdstr

Any shows coming up in Tucson?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## G_KRALY

2 shows this weekend in tucson,sat. night little anthonys diner on broadway and kolb 7pm to 10 pm,and sunday evening at hooters on tanque verde


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jul 29 2006, 12:53 PM~5864678
> *2 shows this weekend in tucson,sat. night little anthonys diner on broadway and kolb 7pm to 10 pm,and sunday evening at hooters on tanque verde
> *


Thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79

WHATZ GOIN DOWN ON THE SHOW SCENE IN TUCSON THIS WEEKEND? I KNOW IF I CRUIZE ALL ILL SEE IS DONKZ!! YUK! NOT ENOUGH 13'7Z OUT THERE ANYMORE ..................OH WELL STILL GOT TUCSONZ FINEST


----------



## el snowman

man i was at the hooters show and there was nothing but ricers there i was the only lowlow there


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## coastal_cruiser

> _Originally posted by el snowman_@Jul 31 2006, 07:34 PM~5878657
> *man i was at the hooters show and there was nothing but ricers there i was the only lowlow there
> *


wat you see? thats sad homie


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

R THERE ANY SHOWS COMING 2 PHX SOON?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 5 2006, 10:43 PM~5910389
> *R THERE ANY SHOWS COMING 2 PHX SOON?
> *


Not till October, hopefully


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

THAT COOL, LET ME KNOW WHEN.


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## G_KRALY

traditional lowriding magizine will be photographing at reid park in tucson,this sunday at 5:00 pm.bring your rides out and represent tucson.


----------



## G_KRALY

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Aug 20 2006, 03:09 PM~6005806
> *
> *


 big boy you guys gonna have a hop if so around what time so i can make sure not to miss it


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 12:11 PM~6018012
> *big boy you guys gonna have a hop if so around what time so i can make sure not to miss it
> *


You know what homie, i wanted to, but we did all this at the last min. but next year we will, with cash prizes


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Aug 22 2006, 09:32 PM~6021961
> *You know what homie, i wanted to, but we did all this at the last min. but next year we will, with cash prizes
> *


 it's cool at least you guys got a show close by here in casa grande


----------



## azrdr

THERE IS A SHOW IN SUPERIOR SEPTEMBER 16th ON SATURDAY, IT'S ALSO A BIG FIESTA THERE THAT WEEKEND. WERE GOING TO TAKE SOME RIDES UP THERE AND CHILL.


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 1 2006, 09:05 AM~6085554
> *THERE IS A SHOW IN SUPERIOR SEPTEMBER 16th ON SATURDAY, IT'S ALSO A BIG FIESTA THERE THAT WEEKEND. WERE GOING TO TAKE SOME RIDES UP THERE AND CHILL.
> *


around what time is that show i'm trying to get too as many as i can.


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 10:21 AM~6086023
> *around what time is that show i'm trying to get too as many as i can.
> *


I think that show starts at 11.


----------



## RedDog

IT'S OFFICAL!! 
Majestics Phoenix Chapter is taking it back to South Mountain Park. After years of helping and supporting our other chapters, Phoenix is going back to their roots and having a Toy Drive again. For some of those that where around back when Marty Smith was here, this was an event that he helped organize. Like back then this event will once again help Hacienda De Los Angeles Hospital which is part of Los Ninos Hospital and The Children's Angel Foundation. The event will be on Dec. 3rd from 10-3 followed by a hop(location will be disclosed at a later date). We are currently seeking sponsors and/or donations either for the Hospital or for the picnic. If you can help, please contact the people listed on the flier. 

The Children's Angel Foundation is a non-profit organization dedicated to raising funds in order to provide the best possible medical, educational, therapeutic and social services for the infants, children and young adults of Hacienda, Incorporated, and Los Ninos Hospital.

So mark your calendars and come and support this great cause. We will continue to post more info on the picnic as we get more info. Again, thank you guys for your support.










Just Added:

*Music by Dj SugaBear*


Donation Pledges:

*Big Rich Hydraulics
(602) 622-1739

Bar-S Foods

Hernandez Landscaping & Irrigation
(623) 329-7055

Shamrock Foods*

There are more in the works, but I'll wait till they are definate. I want to thank those that have said they are willing to help.


----------



## frestyle00

Where @ in Superior?


----------



## big boy 1

Heres the flyer to the show in Superior


----------



## big boy 1

I want to thank everyone who showed up today....I want to thank Unique Image Car Club, Majestics car club, Stylistcs Car Club, Phoenix Riderz Car Club, Techniques Car Club, Impalas Car Club, United Car Club, Royal Fantacies Car Club, Sophisticated Few Car Club, Street Stars for coming out and video Taping. Big Tyme Productions for playing some good music. And Big Boy Tires for hooking us up...Thanks Nick....And to all the people that came out to support our 1st Year ann. Thank you all....See you guys next year...ill postpics later


----------



## BIGBODY96

superior az car show next saturday

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285000


----------



## smiley602

anybody know anything on super events if there is gonna be a show or not


----------



## LADY C

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2006, 02:36 PM~6143038
> *anybody  know anything on super events  if there is gonna be a show or not
> *



From what every one is sayin no there is not gonna be a show by them this year.


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

i heard it has nothing to do with Johnny Lazioa


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## siccmonte79

ALREADY SIGNED UP TO SHOW AT THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

IS THERE ANY SHOWS COMING 2 PHX.?


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Sep 21 2006, 06:27 PM~6220127
> *IS THERE ANY SHOWS COMING 2 PHX.?
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 21 2006, 07:06 PM~6220362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 27 2006, 09:06 PM~6260135
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

SEE ALL MY AZ GENTE IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## sleepyg602

hey im just curious is there even gonna be a supershow in phx at all last i heard it was postponed till october or november bcuz of construction. a lil help please


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Oct 5 2006, 10:12 AM~6311824
> *hey im just curious is there even gonna be a supershow in phx at all last i heard it was postponed till october or november bcuz of construction. a lil help please
> *


I really dont think so....ill find out and post tomorrow


----------



## big boy 1

Here you go homie


----------



## big boy 1

Thats all the info i got right now, on the super events show


----------



## RedDog

still no date just November :uh:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 03:51 PM~6314049
> *still no date just November :uh:
> *


thats all that was sent to me


----------



## Tha Young Flea

tight


----------



## REESE'S

When in November???


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 03:51 PM~6314049
> *still no date just November :uh:
> *


cause that shit is not happening !!......in November hell put out the December flyer.. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ghost1

Nothing new for him. As you see it has no date or other then a hopeful show. Just dont pre reg or you my not get your money back .....


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 6 2006, 07:17 AM~6317769
> *Nothing new for him. As you see it has no date or other then a hopeful show. Just dont pre reg or you my not get your money back .....
> *


 :0 Even ****** from Hawaii know how he gets down.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

Anyone know if there is a show in Tucson Coming up?


----------



## G_KRALY

nov.5th new class car show in tucson at 899 e. silverlake(ups)....(520)-746-4089


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 13 2006, 01:05 AM~6360425
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey what's up fool? Thanks for the advertisement in your signature..... :biggrin: I can't wait to see the cutty either! what's up with the rest of the cars, you guys making progress?


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 5 2006, 03:36 PM~6313962
> *
> Here you go homie
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 19 2006, 10:07 AM~6400708
> *:twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO

[/quote]


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 03:51 PM~6314049
> *still no date just November :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Oct 12 2006, 09:54 AM~6352416
> *nov.5th new class car show in tucson at 899 e. silverlake(ups)....(520)-746-4089
> *


----------



## siccmonte79

STILL NO DATE ON THAT ARIZONA SUPER SHOW?????????????????/


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Oct 31 2006, 03:37 PM~6480731
> *STILL NO DATE ON THAT ARIZONA SUPER SHOW?????????????????/
> *


That shit isnt going to happen


----------



## big boy 1

Theres a lil show n shine that my homie from Sophisticated Few CC is having in Eloy, Az...Its tomorrow (Nov. 5th) if interested give me a call at:520-709-2979....its short notice, but its for St. Helens Cath. church


----------



## sloejoe87

I'm just visiting Tucson today and heard this on the radio.

DIAMOND CENTER PRESENTS 
LOWRIDER CAR SHOW 
WAR 
DESERT DIAMOND CASINO 
PIMA MINE RD & I-19 
SAT NOV 18 2006 7:00 PM 
$15.00 to see WAR

I think the radio also said that there is free registration for the cars.


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Nov 5 2006, 04:49 PM~6509746
> *I'm just visiting Tucson today and heard this on the radio.
> 
> DIAMOND CENTER PRESENTS
> LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
> WAR
> DESERT DIAMOND CASINO
> PIMA MINE RD & I-19
> SAT NOV 18 2006 7:00 PM
> $15.00 to see WAR
> 
> I think the radio also said that there is free registration for the cars.
> *


Anybody else hear about this? Or have any more info? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Oct 31 2006, 03:37 PM~6480731
> *STILL NO DATE ON THAT ARIZONA SUPER SHOW?????????????????/
> *


 :dunno: I heard that they are still gonna have da arizona supershow sometime near the end of dis month. Theyre gonna block off some streets kuz its gonna be an inside and outside show.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 6 2006, 10:30 PM~6514158
> *Anybody else hear about this?  Or have any more info? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2 Any bike categories? Sweepstakes money? Special awards? :dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green

anybody kno where the individuals picnic will be at?


----------



## BIG CHANO




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 15 2006, 07:43 PM~6577186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2006, 08:37 PM~6596548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ONE MORE DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 19 2006, 10:07 AM~6400708
> *:twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Damn November came and went. Still no Civic Plaza show :angry: :angry:


----------



## I. K. Rico

Damn the Individuals picnic and Majestics Toy Drive/Street Life Hop both had great turn-out... we need to keep it up like that in '07... so what's next? I heard something about Old School C.C. and/or Phoenix Prime C.C. having picnic/shows these next couple weeks? anybody know the deal on that? I haven't got a flyer yet...


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 5 2006, 09:43 AM~6697630
> *Damn the Individuals picnic and Majestics Toy Drive/Street Life Hop both had great turn-out... we need to keep it up like that in '07... so what's next? I heard something about Old School C.C. and/or Phoenix Prime C.C. having picnic/shows these next couple weeks? anybody know the deal on that? I haven't got a flyer yet...
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico

oh ok... thanks fool... so is this gonna be like an event or what? cause the flyer makes it sound like cruise by, donate, and that's it... anybody got details?


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 6 2006, 07:49 AM~6705891
> *oh ok... thanks fool... so is this gonna be like an event or what? cause the flyer makes it sound like cruise by, donate, and that's it... anybody got details?
> *


Looks like a drive by and drop off and hang out and cruise to me.


----------



## siccmonte79

ANY SHOWS HAPPENIN IN TUCSON IN THE UPCOMING WEEKS?????????????


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 6 2006, 08:32 PM~6710663
> *Looks like a drive by and drop off and hang out and cruise to me.
> *


will the cops let u do that?


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 7 2006, 09:02 PM~6719179
> *will the cops let u do that?
> *


Probably not......we'll see, I'm gonna go and check it out anyway!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## idogg

does anyone know if old school got permission to cruise central if not it dont matter i'll still be out there crising the calles cops or not


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga

To All AZ Homies,

104.3 MEGA and GROUPE AZ, is having a Toys for Tots drive at the Castles and Coasters tomorrow. Please come and show your support for this great cause.

Manic Hispanic Broadcasting for 3 -5 pm.

Please bring your Lowrider for the Show n Shine. Hope to see some LIL peeps out there. Sorry for the late notice. Please spread the word


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Dec 16 2006, 10:58 PM~6773616
> *To All AZ Homies,
> 
> 104.3 MEGA and GROUPE AZ, is having a Toys for Tots drive at the Castles and Coasters tomorrow. Please come and show your support for this great cause.
> 
> Manic Hispanic Broadcasting for 3 -5 pm.
> 
> Please bring your Lowrider for the Show n Shine. Hope to see some LIL peeps out there. Sorry for the late notice. Please spread the word
> *


I posted pics on AZ SIDE! We got there a late but Group and Old School were still there along with Mega and their people....nice little turnout. A few cars were there that I had not seen before. :cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico

so what's up Arizona!? is that it for '06? nothing going on in the next two weeks?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95

IM GOING TO MOVE TO AZ IN JUNE,HOPE TO CRUISE WITH ALL AZ RIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 26 2006, 11:07 PM~6833387
> *IM GOING TO MOVE TO AZ IN JUNE,HOPE TO CRUISE WITH ALL AZ RIDERS OUT THERE
> *


Hell yeah, the lowriding scene just keeps getting bigger and better out here in AZ!


----------



## I. K. Rico




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

SO WHATS GOING DOWN IN 2007 HERE IN PHOENIX??????
ANY SHOWS, PICNICS, ANYTHING???


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Jan 4 2007, 12:38 AM~6898705
> * SO WHATS GOING DOWN IN 2007 HERE IN PHOENIX??????
> ANY SHOWS, PICNICS, ANYTHING???
> *


the LRM show is like March 4th i think... and i know Estilow C.C. will be throwing a picnic sometime this spring... no date yet though... there will be alot going on after it warms up a little bit...


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX "
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007
JOE HENRY PARK
YUMA AZ
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW.
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133
DANNY @ (928)550-3274
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX "
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007
JOE HENRY PARK
YUMA AZ
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW.
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133
DANNY @ (928)550-3274
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## big boy 1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lolow89caprice

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks,
Jose Mendez
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by lolow89caprice_@Jan 15 2007, 07:15 PM~6996192
> *Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me
> Thanks,
> Jose Mendez
> V.P. Unidos C.C.
> *


you got a flyer? i'll post it up on my site as is, but it's better with a flyer... i'm sure the South AZ chapter will be there and maybe we'll come out too depends if anything is going down up here in our area...


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6853919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks,
Jose Mendez
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## big boy 1

:wave: ttt


----------



## siccmonte79

WHATS UP ESTILOW C.C.!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEIN U @ THE PARK PICNIC IN FEBUARY.... WELL MAKE SURE TO BRING SOME TIGHT RIDEZ.....C U THERE 





TUCSONS FINEST C.C.


----------



## siccmonte79

WELL DEFINETALY BE ROLLIN THROUGH THAT UNIDOS BENIFIT SHOW TOO...ALWAYS A GOOD TIME AT THE CASINO SHOWZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

cool i might hit up a couple of this shows. 
nothing in phoenix?????
whats up with that?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Jan 31 2007, 03:48 PM~7140701
> *cool i might hit up a couple of this shows.
> nothing in phoenix?????
> whats up with that?
> *


Not till March 4th


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6853919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX "
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007
JOE HENRY PARK
YUMA AZ
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW.
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133
DANNY @ (928)550-3274
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## big boy 1

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks,
Jose Mendez
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## AZTROKITA

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jan 29 2007, 03:56 PM~7119904
> *WHATS UP ESTILOW C.C.!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEIN U @ THE PARK PICNIC IN FEBUARY.... WELL MAKE SURE TO BRING SOME TIGHT RIDEZ.....C U THERE
> TUCSONS FINEST C.C.
> *


Thanks Ian.... Your a true homie!!!


----------



## big boy 1

:wave:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 31 2007, 06:01 PM~7142616
> *Not till March 4th
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 5 2007, 02:18 PM~7180647
> *thanks homie!!!
> *


NO problem


----------



## Senor Chapulin

what up az hows it going down?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

ANYONE HAVE A FLYER FOR THE MARCH 4th SHOW


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 1 2007, 07:49 PM~7152303
> *
> *


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6853919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## phxpromotionsgroup




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 20 2007, 06:18 PM~7305854
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## AZTROKITA

THIS SUNDAY HOMIES!!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## MISS *V*

:cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico

I'm trying to put a HOP together...

* AT LEAST 3 entries to make a class
* $20 entry fee for ALL hoppers
* $100+ CASH payout for each class (depends on amount of entries)

please call Ricky for details 480-209-5904


----------



## siccmonte79

I HOPE THE EMPIRE STRIKES AT THIS 1........ :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

uffin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

here are some pics from the LRM show in Phoenix '07...


































































































































This is just a sample! You can see the rest at Lowriding Underground...


----------



## AZTROKITA

THERE'S TWO CAR SHOWS COMING UP ONE THIS SATURDAY AT THE MARANA H.S PARKING LOT AND THE OTHER ONE IN SIERRA VISTA FOR THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB..


----------



## AZTROKITA

THE SIERRA VISTA ONE IS NEXT WEEK MARCH 17


----------



## I. K. Rico

estilow south going to be representing at both of those right?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 06:50 PM~7422753
> *estilow south going to be representing at both of those right?
> *


You tell em ay!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 19 2007, 10:18 AM~7297354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks,
Jose Mendez
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

ST. PATTY'S DAY CAR SHOW & HOP

MARCH 17TH 10AM TO 5PM

4559 N CASTLE ROCK KINGMAN AZ


----------



## AZTROKITA

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 06:50 PM~7422753
> *estilow south going to be representing at both of those right?
> *



yeah homie!!! we are I'll be in Tucson for the Marana show, We will be going to the Sierra Vista one too! We need our Plaques fool!!!


----------



## AZTROKITA

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 7 2007, 10:23 AM~7427565
> *Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me
> Thanks,
> Jose Mendez
> V.P. Unidos C.C.
> *



I'll be there Homie!!!  were is the casino located at?? What time is vehicle entry???


----------



## sleepyg602

could u post directions for the sierra vista show


----------



## AZTROKITA

I will homie let me hit up the guy that told me about it..


----------



## UNITED1986

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 7 2007, 10:23 AM~7427565
> *Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me
> Thanks,
> Jose Mendez
> V.P. Unidos C.C.
> *



Whats up? I would like more info on that show so could you hit me up!! Thanks


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by UNITED1986_@Mar 7 2007, 11:30 PM~7434030
> *Whats up? I would like more info on that show so could you hit me up!!  Thanks
> *


ill post a flyer


----------



## AZTROKITA

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Mar 7 2007, 12:41 PM~7428592
> *could u post directions for the sierra vista show
> *



I tried contacting this guy that lives in sierra vista, he is the one that knows more here is his log in name on L.I.L suthrn_az_lo_lo maybe he will give you directions. Every time I hit him up he never returns the PM..


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## phxpromotionsgroup

Is there a show April 1?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## AZTROKITA

www.svkidsplace.com check this website out the flyer for the sierra vista is on there!!


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

AZ RIDERZ.....Who will be showing at the Guadalupe show on the 22nd of April?


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 18 2007, 10:49 PM~7504594
> *AZ RIDERZ.....Who will be showing at the Guadalupe show on the 22nd of April?
> *


i'm shooting for it... just need to finish my interior... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## UNITED1986

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 18 2007, 10:49 PM~7504594
> *AZ RIDERZ.....Who will be showing at the Guadalupe show on the 22nd of April?
> *



I will be there with my Regal and hopefully 2 more of are Rides!!! This Show is kick ass!!!!! UNITED


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by UNITED1986_@Apr 3 2007, 12:47 AM~7607651
> *
> I will be there with my Regal and hopefully 2 more of are Rides!!!  This Show is kick ass!!!!!  UNITED
> *


See you guys there....is this Ben?


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## phxpromotionsgroup




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## big boy 1

Just thought ill put this out there for the homies fron Tucsons Finest


----------



## big boy 1

And This One For The Majestics (Casa Grande)


----------



## BIGMAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## siccmonte79

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Apr 14 2007, 01:17 PM~7690048
> *Just thought ill put this out there for the homies fron Tucsons Finest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 16 2007, 08:23 PM~7707750
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


No problem.


----------



## I. K. Rico

keep 'em coming guys! hey manuel and ian i posted your flyers and the majestics one on the site too... hopefully i can make it to all the events :around:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Mar 13 2007, 03:40 AM~7464118
> *www.svkidsplace.com  check this website out the flyer for the sierra vista is on there!!
> *



Phuck Sierra Vista Shows :thumbsdown:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

uffin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Apr 14 2007, 01:19 PM~7690052
> *And This One For The Majestics (Casa Grande)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Here some pics From the Majestics Picnic in Casa Grande, Az...We had a good time....


----------



## big boy 1

Here some more


----------



## big boy 1

Here some more


----------



## big boy 1

more :biggrin:


----------



## fertizona

Big props to the big M in CG and to those on the mag too just waitin for the MI VIDA picnic now


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by fertizona_@May 13 2007, 09:02 AM~7893193
> *Big props to  the big M in CG and to those on the mag too just waitin for the MI VIDA picnic  now
> *


July 21st Homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## fertizona

yup can,t wait man last one was good loved the turnout hope i get me some rims by then so i can park in it not far and outside lol


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ

anyone got any info on the show going on at the tucson convention center june 24th... flyers?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@May 24 2007, 12:03 PM~7970691
> *anyone got any info on the show going on at the tucson convention center june 24th... flyers?
> *


Here you go Mike :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

And heres the Reg. forms


----------



## doughboy93

thanks for the info BIG BOY.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@May 27 2007, 12:47 PM~7988109
> *thanks for the info BIG BOY.
> *


Anytime homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife62

Is the tucson show a lowrider sanctioned show?

i checked the lowrider schedule and the tucson convention center

schedule and there was not any info on this show at all.


there is not a contact number on the flyer either. :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@May 28 2007, 12:41 PM~7993242
> *Is the tucson show a lowrider sanctioned show?
> 
> i checked the lowrider schedule and the tucson convention center
> 
> schedule and there was not any info on this show at all.
> there is not a contact number on the flyer either.  :dunno:
> *


No its not, I think their calling it a lowrider Mag show Because The Lowrider Truck is going to be there :dunno: But its not a sanctioned show


----------



## lowlife62

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 28 2007, 03:40 PM~7994160
> *No its not, I think their calling it a lowrider Mag show Because The Lowrider Truck is going to be there :dunno: But its not a sanctioned show
> *



:thumbsup: thanks for the info.


----------



## I. K. Rico

damn that show is gonna be here before you know it... i need to finish my shit! :uh: you ready manuel?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+May 25 2007, 12:29 AM~7971637-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Mike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big boy 1_@May 25 2007, 12:30 AM~7971646
> *And heres the Reg. forms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 29 2007, 11:00 AM~7999913
> *damn that show is gonna be here before you know it... i need to finish my shit!  :uh: you ready manuel?
> *


Yup....showing the 300 and the cutty.....for reals


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2007, 02:03 PM~8001096
> *Thanks
> *


Anytime homie :biggrin:


----------



## UNITED1986

Mannual did you know this is just a show and shine car show!!


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 29 2007, 03:16 PM~8001623
> *Yup....showing the 300 and the cutty.....for reals
> *


daaamn! that's what i'm talking about fool... i'm just waiting on my placas in the mail and my damn interior  :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by UNITED1986_@Jun 1 2007, 01:12 AM~8021070
> *Mannual did you know this is just a show and shine car show!!
> *


I got the email too....I asked that fool about awards, but Nada no response...OH WELL


----------



## I. K. Rico

you talking about the one at the TCC? so it's free then? :cheesy: i like free! :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 1 2007, 11:11 AM~8023281
> *you talking about the one at the TCC? so it's free then? :cheesy: i like free! :biggrin:
> *


Hell no!!! Their charging


----------



## RedDog

so the show at TCC is a show and shine show? No awards? Is it indoors at least?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 1 2007, 07:39 PM~8025884
> *so the show at TCC is a show and shine show? No awards? Is it indoors at least?
> *


It is indoors....but still nothing on the awards yet


----------



## big boy 1

Hey Victor, I emailed that vato Andy from Tucson and he responded, This is what he wrote me:

IT IS A SHOW AND SHINE SHOW,AND THERE IS NO CASH PRIZES AND OR CLASS,BUT THERE WILL BE PLAQUES FOR EVERYONE,WHO PARTICIPATES IN SHOW...

THIS IS MY 1ST YEAR DOING THIS SHOW,AND I DIDNT WANT TO GO INTO THE JUDGEING,IM ALREADY HAVENG PROBLEMS ,BECAUSE OF CERTAIN PEOPLE WHO DONT WANT THIS SHOW TO HAPPEN..ITS BEEN A STRUGGLE.

I JUST WANT A GOOD SHOW AND NEXT YEAR I WILL GET EVERYTHING.THIS YEAR I JUST WANTED TO DO A SHOW N SHINE,...I KNOW THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS BEFORE,WITH OTHER PROMOTER WHO WAS LYING AND GIVING FALSE HOPE AND THOUGHTS,WHICH IM NOT .IN ANY WAY.

I HOPE MY HONESTY WONT MAKE YOU NOT WANT TO COME,1ST AND FORMOST,I WANT TO CREATE A FAMILY ATMOSPHERE AND MAKE ALL THE NEGATIVE ,THAT WAS IN PAST HSOWS ..A POSITIVE...THATS WHY IM ALSO CATERING TO ALL THE KIDS I HAVE DORA,DIEGO,SPONGEBOB SHOWING UP ,MY KID IS ALREADY FLIPPN OUT.LOL

GIVE ME A CALL IF ANY OTHER QUESTIONS

ONCE AGAIN I HOPE MY HONESTY,DOESNT WANT YOU TO COME TO SHOW,I HAVE THE UPMOST RESPECT FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE..I HAVE BEEN IN IT SINCE 1989 IN SAN JOSE...THE GOOD OLE DAYS

GRACIAS,
ANDY HERRERA



I dont know about this one!!!!!!!

I Have his number also, so pm me and ill send it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 2 2007, 08:30 AM~8027983
> *Hey Victor, I emailed that vato Andy from Tucson and he responded, This is what he wrote me:
> 
> IT IS A SHOW AND SHINE SHOW,AND THERE IS NO CASH PRIZES AND OR CLASS,BUT THERE WILL BE PLAQUES FOR EVERYONE,WHO PARTICIPATES IN SHOW...
> 
> THIS IS MY 1ST YEAR DOING THIS SHOW,AND I DIDNT WANT TO GO INTO THE JUDGEING,IM ALREADY HAVENG PROBLEMS ,BECAUSE OF CERTAIN PEOPLE WHO DONT WANT THIS SHOW TO HAPPEN..ITS BEEN A STRUGGLE.
> 
> I JUST WANT A GOOD SHOW AND NEXT YEAR I WILL GET EVERYTHING.THIS YEAR I JUST WANTED TO DO A SHOW N SHINE,...I KNOW THERE WAS ALOT OF PROBLEMS BEFORE,WITH OTHER PROMOTER WHO WAS LYING AND GIVING FALSE HOPE AND THOUGHTS,WHICH IM NOT .IN ANY WAY.
> 
> I HOPE MY HONESTY WONT MAKE YOU NOT WANT TO COME,1ST AND FORMOST,I WANT TO CREATE A FAMILY ATMOSPHERE AND MAKE ALL THE NEGATIVE ,THAT WAS  IN PAST HSOWS ..A POSITIVE...THATS WHY IM ALSO CATERING TO ALL THE KIDS I HAVE DORA,DIEGO,SPONGEBOB SHOWING UP ,MY KID IS ALREADY FLIPPN OUT.LOL
> 
> GIVE ME A CALL IF ANY OTHER QUESTIONS
> 
> ONCE AGAIN I HOPE MY HONESTY,DOESNT WANT YOU TO COME TO SHOW,I HAVE THE UPMOST RESPECT FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE..I HAVE BEEN IN IT SINCE 1989 IN SAN JOSE...THE GOOD OLE DAYS
> 
> GRACIAS,
> ANDY HERRERA
> 
> 
> I Have his number also, so pm me and ill send it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



What you think


----------



## big boy 1

Heres his flyer


----------



## doughboy93

thanks for the heads up homie! dont know now if i'm going. might wait for next year. never know, shit changes all the time!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jun 3 2007, 12:40 PM~8033159
> *thanks for the heads up homie! dont know now if i'm going. might wait for next year. never know, shit changes all the time!
> *


Well i called the guy Andy, and he is a real cool vato, hes going to try to get some cash prizes out there IF he can pick up some judges


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

ttt


----------



## I. K. Rico

damn the 24th seems like it's not enough time! but fuck it i don't mind rollin' with no backseat and missing panels :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 08:05 AM~8065467
> *damn the 24th seems like it's not enough time! but fuck it i don't mind rollin' with no backseat and missing panels  :biggrin:
> *


Imma roll without Hydraulics


----------



## rd62rdstr

They're playing this show up big in Tucson. There has been a lot of radio time on it. Should be a good show.


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

Whats up Fellas...

I've been reading up on this Tucson car show and there's A LOT of this and that going on if you know what I mean.

1) There hasn't been a lowrider show in Tucson for how many years? We need to show some support because this promoter is just trying to bring it back that family atmosphere and enjoyment the shows used to have compaired to the other guy who used to do it. If we don't support upcoming car shows what else are we left to do... travel further out to surrounding states more often and with the cost of fuel rising, can afford to do that more often?

2) Andy has been straight up about everything!!!  Flyer says & displays... Show 'N Shine, entry cost, admission cost, Who, What and Where etc... and is planning on giving every entry a plaque for participating.

3) And for those of you who wanted a lil more... 

THIS JUST IN...

*Show and Shine with Special Best of Cash Awards!*</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>*$300, $200, and $100 for best Lowrider, Truck, Bomb, Custom Compact, 
and
$200 best Bike with a second and third place with Best of Plaques
Best Of Show BONUS will receive additional $$$!!!*

*ALL VEHICLES WILL BE JUDGED BY OFFICIAL RULES*

*NOTE:*
This is NOT a Lowrider Magazine Show, nor is it a sanctioned show for
Lowrider Magazine

Move In: Saturday, June 23 3pm to 9pm
Move In: Sunday, June 24 5am to 10am

Please note... ALL SPACES ARE ON A FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE BASIS

If any questions please contact
[email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected])

ENTRY FEE
CAR $35.00 (NO LATE FEE)
BIKE/TRIKE $20.00 (NO LATE FEE)

ALL TURNTABLE VEHICLE'S 20X20 SAME PRICE $35.00

*PLEASE NOTE: SEND ALL REGISTRATION FORMS ASAP*

ONCE AGAIN I THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PATIENCE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!

PEACE,
Andy Herrera
Big Latin Ent
602-405-9919


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jun 13 2007, 11:04 AM~8097293
> *Whats up Fellas...
> 
> I've been reading up on this Tucson car show and there's A LOT of this and that going on if you know what I mean.
> 
> 1)  There hasn't been a lowrider show in Tucson for how many years?  We need to show some support because this promoter is just trying to bring it back that family atmosphere and enjoyment the shows used to have compaired to the other guy who used to do it.  If we don't support upcoming car shows what else are we left to do... travel further out to surrounding states more often and with the cost of fuel rising, can afford to do that more often?
> 
> 2)  Andy has been straight up about everything!!!   Flyer says & displays... Show 'N Shine, entry cost, admission cost, Who, What and Where etc... and is planning on giving every entry a plaque for participating.
> 
> 3)  And for those of you who wanted a lil more...
> 
> THIS JUST IN...
> 
> Show and Shine  with Special Best of Cash Awards!</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>$300, $200, and $100 for best  Lowrider, Truck, Bomb, Custom Compact,
> and
> $200 best Bike with a second and third place with Best of Plaques
> Best Of Show BONUS will receive additional $$$!!!
> 
> ALL VEHICLES WILL BE JUDGED BY OFFICIAL RULES
> 
> NOTE:
> This is NOT a Lowrider Magazine Show, nor is it a sanctioned show for
> Lowrider Magazine
> 
> Move In: Saturday, June 23 3pm to 9pm
> Move In: Sunday, June 24 5am to 10am
> 
> Please note... ALL SPACES ARE ON A FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE BASIS
> 
> If any questions please contact
> [email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected])
> 
> ENTRY  FEE
> CAR $35.00 (NO LATE FEE)
> BIKE/TRIKE $20.00 (NO LATE FEE)
> 
> ALL TURNTABLE  VEHICLE'S 20X20 SAME PRICE  $35.00
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:  SEND ALL REGISTRATION FORMS ASAP
> 
> ONCE AGAIN I  THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PATIENCE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!
> 
> PEACE,
> Andy  Herrera
> Big Latin  Ent
> 602-405-9919
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Maricoparider




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jun 16 2007, 10:49 AM~8116511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice GROUPE pic :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

Damn! It's been a minute since I've seen them homies! Anyone going to Tucson this weekend?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## Techniquesphx

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!! IT'S AN ARIZONA SHOW AND ITS INDOOR. LET'S GIVE THE NEW GUY A CHANCE OR DO YOU WANT TO WAIT FOR ANOTHER JOHNNY SHOW?


----------



## big boy 1

Hell naw...MI VIDA WILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## big boy 1

See everyone in Tucson on Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Can you register day of or where do you go before? I need details.


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## jcrodriguez1975

WHAT'S UP GENTE! 

ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU WHO ATTENDED AND SUPPORTED THIS SUCCESSFUL EVENT! TUCSON WAS DUE FOR A SHOW AND YOU RESPONDED TREMENDOUSLY!!! THANKS TO YOU, EVERY SPOT AVAILABLE WAS FILLED! FROM BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, CLASSICS, TRADITIONALS, SUVs... YOU NAME IT WE HAD IT! THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER HAS INVITED US WITH OPEN ARMS TO RETURN NEXT YEAR FOR ANOTHER EVENT AND IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF YOU!!!

ALTHOUGH WE HAD A FEW BUMPS WE NOW KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT. BY TALKING TO ALL OF YOU THROUGHOUT THE DAY I ASKED WHAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE IT BETTER. EVERYONE HAD THE SAME RESPONSE... "MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR! NOT JUST TUCSON BUT THE STATE OF ARIZONA NEEDS MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS." SOME CAME TO COMPETE, OTHERS CAME TO SHOW THEIR PRIDE & JOY. NO ONE COMPLAINED ABOUT AWARDS AND EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MAKING NEW ONES! NOW THAT'S A SUCCESSFUL SHOW TO ME!!! 

NEXT YEAR'S SHOW IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS AND BELIEVE ME... IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!! MORE AWARDS, PRIZE $$$ AND THE CONCERT LINEUP... WELL THANKS TO HOT ROD, MC MAGIC, DJ KANE, BABY BASH AND PHEARLESS RECORDS, IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET HOTTER!

BUT FOR NOW, LOCK IN *SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH... PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA... FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL!!!* KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN FOR MORE INFO TO COME! I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED!

AGAIN, ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT AND MYSELF...

CON MUCHO RESPECTO

THANK YOU ALL


PS... IF YOU GOT THE PICS, POST THEM UP FOR ALL TO SEE WHAT THEY MISSED OUT ON


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jun 26 2007, 07:49 AM~8178194
> *WHAT'S UP GENTE!
> 
> ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU WHO ATTENDED AND SUPPORTED THIS SUCCESSFUL EVENT! TUCSON WAS DUE FOR A SHOW AND YOU RESPONDED TREMENDOUSLY!!! THANKS TO YOU, EVERY SPOT AVAILABLE WAS FILLED! FROM BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, CLASSICS, TRADITIONALS, SUVs... YOU NAME IT WE HAD IT! THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER HAS INVITED US WITH OPEN ARMS TO RETURN NEXT YEAR FOR ANOTHER EVENT AND IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF YOU!!!
> 
> ALTHOUGH WE HAD A FEW BUMPS WE NOW KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT. BY TALKING TO ALL OF YOU THROUGHOUT THE DAY I ASKED WHAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE IT BETTER. EVERYONE HAD THE SAME RESPONSE... "MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR! NOT JUST TUCSON BUT THE STATE OF ARIZONA NEEDS MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS." SOME CAME TO COMPETE, OTHERS CAME TO SHOW THEIR PRIDE & JOY. NO ONE COMPLAINED ABOUT AWARDS AND EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MAKING NEW ONES! NOW THAT'S A SUCCESSFUL SHOW TO ME!!!
> 
> NEXT YEAR'S SHOW IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS AND BELIEVE ME... IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!! MORE AWARDS, PRIZE $$$ AND THE CONCERT LINEUP... WELL THANKS TO HOT ROD, MC MAGIC, DJ KANE, BABY BASH AND PHEARLESS RECORDS, IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET HOTTER!
> 
> BUT FOR NOW, LOCK IN SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH... PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA... FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL!!! KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN FOR MORE INFO TO COME! I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED!
> 
> AGAIN, ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT AND MYSELF...
> 
> CON MUCHO RESPECTO
> 
> THANK YOU ALL
> PS... IF YOU GOT THE PICS, POST THEM UP FOR ALL TO SEE WHAT THEY MISSED OUT ON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

It's been along time since Tucson has put it down like this! AZ came out strong at the TCC for the first time in years with riders from as far as California representing. The floor was sold out, thanks to all entries by: 
Klique C.C. 
Rollerz Only C.C. 
Majestics C.C. 
Estilow C.C. 
Techniques C.C. 
Old Memories C.C. 
Slow Lane C.C. 
Society C.C. 
Mi Vida C.C. 
Streets C.C. 
La Tusa C.C. 
Spirit C.C. 
New Image C.C. 
Classics C.C. 
Royal Fantasies C.C. 
Stylistics C.C. 
AZ Ridaz C.C. 
Old School C.C. 
Imaginations C.C. 
Sophisticated Few C.C. 
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO SHOWED US SUPPORT!!!
AND IF YOU HAVE ANY COMMENTS OR JUST WANT TO SHOOT THE HYDRALIC FLUID LET ME KNOW!!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU IN PHOENIX,AZ
SEPT 30,[email protected] CENTER PLAZA

GRACIS,
Andy Herrera
602-405-9919


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 25 2007, 07:59 PM~8175509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife62

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

cruise august 4th

last cruise was great!

hope to see everyone again


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Hey everyone...I got some bad news last week...I had to pull all the performers from our show on thw July 21st, due to some issues with the Parks and Rec. There will be a D.J. there, but as for the other entertainment I had to cancel.....Sorry


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 25 2007, 07:59 PM~8175509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Hope to see everyone at our show on Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 19 2007, 06:38 PM~8348745
> *Hope to see everyone at our show on Saturday :biggrin:
> *


Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte

whats the address to the show in casa grande


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jul 20 2007, 06:52 PM~8356107
> *whats the address to the show in casa grande
> *


Go southon I-10 and get off at exit 185....Come into casa grande and that road turns into Pinal Ave. Keep going and before the 2nd stop light the park will be on the right hand side


----------



## az71monte

thank you


----------



## big boy 1

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE MI VIDA CC SHOW IN CASA GRANDE YESTERDAY. IT WAS HOTTER THAN A MOTHA BUT IT WAS GOODTIMES....I WOULD LIKE TO THANK:

MAJESTICS~CASA GRANDE CHAPTER
NEW IMAGE CC
DESERT DREAMS CC ( CAME ALL THE WAY FROM CALIFAS )
THEE ARTISTICS CC
SUAVECITO CC
UNITED CC
INTRUDERS CC
UNIQUE IMAGE CC
STREETMINDED CC
GROUP CC
SOPHISTICATED FEW CC
ESTILOW CC
MASTER RIDES CC 
TUCSONS FINEST CC
TECHNIQUES CC
IMPALAS CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS TOO.....THANK YOU ALL :biggrin: 

ALL THE MEMBERS FROM MI VIDA CC THAT ATTENDED
COCHISE COUNTY
PINAL COUNTY
YUMA COUNTY
PHOENIX
CHANDLER
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP BROTHERS.....

MI VIDA CC~PINAL COUNTY WANTS TO GIVE SPECIAL THANKS TO 
BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT

THANK YOU ANDY FOR COMING OUT.. IT WAS NICE KICKING WITH YOU....THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BRO.

AND A BIG THANK YOU TO:
MARTIN FROM PHEARLESS RECORDS....IT WAS NICE KICKING WITH YOU ALSO...AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR BRINGING THE HUMMER AND REPRESENTING PHEARLESS TO THE FULLEST.

AND ALSO WANT TO THANK D-BOY FOR COMING OUT 


MANUEL 


OUR SHOW WAS A SUCCESS, AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Heres some pics from The MI VIDA CC car show in Casa Grande, Az
Pictures TAKEN BY bIG bEN


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

IS THERE ANYMORE SHOWS COMIN 2 PHX.?


----------



## big boy 1

Yea Sept. 30th


----------



## big boy 1

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!*


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Whats up AZ?


----------



## big boy 1

[/IMG]


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!*


----------



## big boy 1

[/IMG]


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL & CARSHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30, 2007
Registration Form*
*Name: ____________________________________
Address: ___________________________________
City: ______________ State: ____ Zip Code: _______
Phone ___) _________ Email: __________________
Vehicle Information
Year: ________ Make: ___________ Model: ______*

*Note:* Fire Marshal’s rule states…
*ALL CARS MUST HAVE A ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN GAS TANK!!!*

Also, NO GUNS, FIREARMS and LIQUOR WILL NOT BE PERMITTED INTO CARSHOW
THANK YOU

*Release*
I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and
from cause on the premises of the 1ST ANNUAL LATIN LOWRIDER CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressly release
the PLR ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I
also realize that the PLR ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.
*_____________________________ _________
Signature Date*

Pre Registration deadline is Saturday, September 1, 2007. NO PERSONAL CHECKS WILL BE ACCEPTED!!! Please Mail your Signed Registration and check/money order to:
Phearless Entertainment
4939 W. Ray Rd. Suite 4-302
Chandler, AZ 85226

*THESE PRICES ARE FOR PRE AND DAY OF SHOW*

*CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE*
$40.00 includes 3 wristbands
$60 FOR VEHICLES REQUIRING 20X20 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES*
$25.00 includes 3 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*MOVE IN DATES*
SATURDAY, SEPT. 29TH 3PM to 8PM
Day of show 5AM to 11AM
*ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602.405.9919*

I'm having problems scanning the reg form so if you'd like email me at [email protected] for official entry form!


----------



## diablo_js

what time does the show end?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## Techniquesphx

COME AND JOIN US FOR A FAMILY PICNIC AND SHOW & SHINE.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 5 2007, 10:15 AM~8475951
> *COME AND JOIN US FOR A FAMILY PICNIC AND SHOW & SHINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well be there homie :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*WASS UP!!! WE'LL BE THERE TOO!!!*


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## PHXRollin

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 31 2007, 07:11 PM~8440998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *



How bout a new flyer design sometime this century? I'll be there on Sunday.....Saturday is Arizona Cardinals Football!!!  OOOH YEAH!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Aug 7 2007, 08:33 AM~8492377
> *How bout a new flyer design sometime this century?  I'll be there on Sunday.....Saturday is Arizona Cardinals Football!!!    OOOH YEAH!
> *


Thats what im talking about..... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

MI VIDA COCHISE COUNTY IS THROWIN A BBQ!!! 

the cochise county chapter is having a potluck bbq on the 26th of aug and all mi vida members r invited! solo riders and others clubs r welcome 2 so spread the word! its starts at 1230 and goes untill whenever!! it will b held at veterans mem. park in sierra vista. we will provide the main stuff but if u could bring at least one dish to help out that would b kool..if u gots n e ?s or need to rsvp call (joe) at 520 255 0797 or mark at 520 678 1446 by the 18th of aug plz....hope to c u there..will give directions when the bbq gets closer :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

[









*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
This is going to be a happening event because we are celebrating the 35th Anniversary of TECHNIQUES car club this year so that means that TECHNIQUES ARIZONA is having a picnic/BBQ at the park for all the car clubs and solo riders so BRING the family, friends and don't miss out on this day in the park so come celebrate with us. This sounds so good I just might be out there for this show & shine. Should I bring "El Duran" to Arizona next weekend? 

"35 Years of Lowriding Excellence". </span>*


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

> _Originally posted by diablo_js_@Aug 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8456805
> *what time does the show end?
> *



Show is from 12 to 7pm.

Concert starting at 3:30 or so.


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*I'LL HAVE UPDATED ARTWORK POSTED UP REAL SOON! THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING AND MORE ACTS TO FOLLOW!!!

BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT DOING BIG THANGS!!!*


----------



## jcrodriguez1975




----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Aug 7 2007, 08:33 AM~8492377
> *How bout a new flyer design sometime this century?  I'll be there on Sunday.....Saturday is Arizona Cardinals Football!!!    OOOH YEAH!
> *


yup i will be there too! might have someone else move my car in for me :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 8 2007, 09:46 PM~8509165
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> This is going to be a happening event because we are celebrating the 35th Anniversary of TECHNIQUES car club this year so that means that TECHNIQUES ARIZONA is having a picnic/BBQ at the park for all the car clubs and solo riders so BRING the family, friends and don't miss out on this day in the park so come celebrate with us.  This sounds so good I just might be out there for this show & shine.  Should I bring "El Duran" to Arizona next weekend?
> 
> "35 Years of Lowriding Excellence". </span>
> *


Bring it homie!!! Bring it...my tio loves that car!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420

sup homies, Im trying to get the info to buy tickets for the AZ super show on the 18th and 19th. I dont want to wait in line outside. I wanna jump right in the show, besides I know there is limited room inside. I tried calling the numbers given but no answer!! holla at me homies, do you think i can just roll up to the center and buy tickets ahead of time?? thanks in advance.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Aug 9 2007, 12:28 PM~8513290
> *sup homies, Im trying to get the info to buy tickets for the AZ super show on the 18th and 19th.  I dont want to wait in line outside. I wanna jump right in the show, besides I know there is limited room inside.  I tried calling the numbers given but no answer!!  holla at me homies, do you think i can just roll up to the center and buy tickets ahead of time??  thanks in advance.
> *


HEY WHATS UP DOOG? YOU CAN GET TICKETS AT TICKETMASTER, 1800TICKETMASTER, OR ONLINE AT WWW.TICKETMASTER.COM


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420

thanks!!!


----------



## Senor Chapulin

what it dew az!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Aug 9 2007, 03:22 PM~8514682
> *what it dew az!!
> *


Whats up dogg? Hows the Phearless Familia doing?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Aug 9 2007, 03:17 PM~8514653
> *thanks!!!
> *


No problem homie


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT BRINGS EL WEY WEY TO MACAYOS ON CENTRAL, NEXT FRIDAY, AUGUST 17TH!!!*


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 31 2007, 07:11 PM~8440998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*NEED A BOOTH???*


----------



## jcrodriguez1975




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

is this a lowrider sanctioned show?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 16 2007, 02:33 AM~8566613
> *is this a lowrider sanctioned show?
> *


No bro its not


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

....let me rephrase that.....will LRM be there taking pix?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 16 2007, 02:37 AM~8566620
> *....let me rephrase that.....will LRM be there taking pix?
> *


There is a 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each class.

This is not a LRM sanctioned event but we are using LRM judges, will have a LRM photographer and we will have LRM's AZTEC Dos in the house!

Prize money will be awarded to all of the "Best Ofs" of the show!

You might want to contact Richard Ochoa at [email protected] and ask him how they plan on doing the categories for "Best Of!!"


Thanks for responding!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 16 2007, 02:58 AM~8566665
> *There is a 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each class.
> 
> This is not a LRM sanctioned event but we are using LRM judges, will have a LRM photographer and we will have LRM's AZTEC Dos in the house!
> 
> Prize money will be awarded to all of the "Best Ofs" of the show!
> 
> You might want to contact Richard Ochoa at [email protected] and ask him how they plan on doing the categories for "Best Of!!"
> Thanks for responding!
> *


----------



## diablo_js

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 8 2007, 11:49 PM~8510044
> *Show is from 12 to 7pm.
> 
> Concert starting at 3:30 or so.
> *


thanks homie c ya there


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*WHERE DO YOU PLAN ON BEING ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH?????*


----------



## big boy 1

TECHNIQUES CC Picnic Today...Good Times :biggrin: 
























































































































[/quote]


----------



## big boy 1

[/quote]


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 17 2007, 07:51 PM~8580832
> *WHERE DO YOU PLAN ON BEING ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can someone please send me the info on who to contact to register for this show!!!??

thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*SOME WORDS FROM THE BOSS...*

*PLEASE BE ADVISED...*

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT WILL NOT BE CANCELLING GROUPS!!*

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT, 95.1 LATINO VIBE AND POWER 98.3 PROMISE TO BRING YOU TOP NOTCH ARTISTS TO THE 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL AND LOWRIDER CARSHOW!!!*

*FOR REG FORMS, BOOTH INFO OR IF YOU ARE INTRESTED IN PERFORMING PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]. *

*THANK YOU,
BIG LATIN*


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

hell a good job on the pic's Manny!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Aug 24 2007, 10:28 AM~8632260
> *hell a good job on the pic's Manny!
> *


Thanks home boi...Hey Milo, Is that the caddy hopping in your pic? :0


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

so where do people roll around here. I moved here a month ago from chicago. Got my low here. I seen a few lowriders around....but not much....I know theres alot here though. I'll be at the show sept.30


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

if anyone wants to see my car and pix, its at myspace.com/alc77


----------



## doughboy93

what up manny?? yeah that was before i had it stripped and muraled!! the pic was from the majestics picnic last year here in CG.


----------



## doughboy93

any new info if there's going to be another cruise night in PHX. i missed the last one from street beat. any info post it up!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Aug 26 2007, 10:15 AM~8643540
> *any new info if there's going to be another cruise night in PHX. i missed the last one from street beat. any info post it up!!
> *


Ill let you know.


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Aug 26 2007, 10:11 AM~8643526
> *what up manny?? yeah that was before i had it stripped and muraled!! the pic was from the majestics picnic last year here in CG.
> *


Hey, Are you guys going to the show in Superior on the 15th?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Aug 29 2007, 12:47 PM~8670511
> *Hey, Are you guys going to the show in Superior on the 15th?
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin

so how is az doing today??


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Aug 30 2007, 07:30 AM~8676690
> *so how is az doing today??
> *


Real good.....Hows the Phearless Familia doing?


----------



## doughboy93

yeah homie!! not sure who's all going, but i'll b there. should be a nice ride up there. are you going?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Aug 31 2007, 09:34 AM~8685897
> *yeah homie!! not sure who's all going, but i'll b there. should be a nice ride up there. are you going?
> *


Yea, lets see who shows with me....Probably just me :angry: But its all good....ill sit and bullshit with you guys


----------



## UNITED1986

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SUPERIOR!!!!!!


----------



## doughboy93

right on homie!! better bring us some beer!!lol!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by UNITED1986+Sep 2 2007, 01:59 AM~8695332-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT TO SUPERIOR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be there~!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-doughboy93_@Sep 2 2007, 09:45 AM~8695991
> *right on homie!! better bring us some beer!!lol!!
> *


I will this time


----------



## big boy 1

Check out at Big Ent. Online Magazine

Rep your club and car add us to your friends list!


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

WE ARE NOT SOLD OUT AND WE HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM</span> FOR PRE REGISTRATION!!! BICYCLE MOVE IN WILL BE ON SUNDAY, SEPT 30TH DAY OF SHOW ONLY!!!

BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS RECORDS INC in conjunction with 95.1 LATINO VIBE ,POWER 98.3 ,UNIVISION 105.9 AND MEGA 99.3/104.3 WILL BE BRINGING YOU THE 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL AND CARSHOW on SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH!!! ITS NEVER BEEN DONE... 4 RADIO STATIONS SUPPORTING ONE EVENT!!!! ITS SO HUGE... ITS A BIG LATIN THANG!! YA HEARD!!!

FOR REG FORMS CAR CLUBS PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] 

AND

FOR ALL PERFORMERS, ACTORS/MODELS AND VENDORS PLEASE EMAIL ANGELICA AT LATIN AFFILIATED MAGAZINE @ [email protected] 

PLEASE DO NOT MESSAGE ME ON MYSPACE!!! AGAIN, FOR QUESTIONS USE MY # OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT,

ANDY HERRERA
AKA BIG LATIN

TIX ARE 27.00 AND $2 OFF FOR MILITARY AND SENIORS[/b]


----------



## doughboy93

trust me homie, the cooler will be full and the shade will be up. looking foward to get back up to superior. last year it was a cool show. trying to talk my pops into taking his bike. shit! it just sits in a trailer collecting dust. eh its cool, well check you out when we get there!! AYE TE WATCHO!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Sep 3 2007, 09:03 AM~8701610
> *trust me homie, the cooler will be full and the shade will be up. looking foward to get back up to superior. last year it was a cool show. trying to talk my pops into taking his bike. shit! it just sits in a trailer collecting dust. eh its cool, well check you out when we get there!! AYE TE WATCHO!!!!
> *


What time you guys taking off?


----------



## doughboy93

not really sure. havent talked to any one so thats still up in the air. i'm shotin to leave between 8-9. take my sweet ass time to get there. what time u leaving?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Sep 4 2007, 07:38 AM~8710565
> *not really sure. havent talked to any one so thats still up in the air. i'm shotin to leave between 8-9. take my sweet ass time to get there. what time u leaving?
> *


At 7am...That way we can get our shit straight and show together... :uh: Hey tell your pops about this


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## sixninebuicks

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Sep 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8717569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey, us lowriders do want to show but we need to know if its okay?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*IT'S GOING DOWN LADIES & GENTS... SUNDAY, SEPT.30TH * 

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT AND PHEARLESS RECORDS INC IN CONJUNCTION WITH 95.1 LATINO VIBE AND POWER 98.3* IS BRINGING YOU THE CARSHOW OF CARSHOWS INCLUDING THE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT THAT'LL HAVE YOU IN AWE!!! BE A PART OF IT!!!

*CAR CLUBS:*
PLEASE EMAIL US AT _*[email protected]*_ FOR AN OFFICIAL ENTRY FORM! *SHOW COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JUDGES, PHOTOGRAPHER AND THE APPEARANCE OF AZTEC DOS!!!*

*PERFORMERS, ACTORS, MODELS and VENDORS:*
PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] FOR ALL BOOTH INFO

*WANT TO ATTEND THE SHOW... *GET YOUR TICKETS NOW AT TICKETMASTER.COM or AT THE PHOENIX CONVENTION CENTER BOX OFFICE... $27 GEN ADMISSION, $25 FOR ALL SENIOR / MILITARY, CHILDREN 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Hell yeah! Come down and show off what you got!


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Come down and hang out! All cars are welcomed!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Sep 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8735831
> *Come down and hang out! All cars are welcomed!
> *


Thanks dogg


----------



## doughboy93

hell yeah!! i think my pops would like to check out that swap meet. i'll let him know. thanks homie!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Sep 8 2007, 04:25 PM~8747181
> *hell yeah!! i think my pops would like to check out that swap meet. i'll let him know. thanks homie!
> *


No prob.


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>DADDY YANKEE *


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Sep 12 2007, 07:21 PM~8778030
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>DADDY YANKEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS RECORDS INC IS BRINGING YOU THIS...*


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

anyone got pix from the superior show today?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

WE JUST ADDED DADDY YANKEE TO THE SHOW AND YOU REALLY DON'T WANT TO MISS HIS 1ST PHOENIX APPEARANCE!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Sep 15 2007, 07:38 PM~8799112
> *anyone got pix from the superior show today?
> *


Check them out in the MI VIDA CAR CLUB forum :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Here are some pictures from the car show in Superior, Az...
















































































[/quote]


----------



## big boy 1

[/quote]


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

M :biggrin: re


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

>


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

IT'S OFFICIAL.

Calling all clubs from South Western States and Mexico.

La Gente Del Valle Imperial presents Super Show 15

Saturday, October 27, 2007 at the Imperial Valley Expo (fairgounds). 

Ealry move in Friday, October 26. Remember, there is some inside parking so be sure to call the contact number for more information. You know what they say happens if you snooze. 

Vendors slots are available.

The Airporter Inn is right across the street from the expo but I understand rooms go fast. Their number is (760) 355-4500. Good luck!

Flyer and list of entertainment still to come. More info will come later.

Contact Pablo at (760) 587-0405 for more information.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## 520_low

nice pics homie :thumbsup: what show was that? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

Fiestas Patrias downtown SEPT 16


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 18 2007, 12:27 PM~8817302
> *Fiestas Patrias downtown SEPT 16
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 18 2007, 12:22 PM~8817241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looked like good times dogg


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

10 Days Left...


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Sep 20 2007, 08:36 PM~8837097
> *10 Days Left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## toons

whos judging this show


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 22 2007, 03:08 PM~8848404
> *whos judging this show
> *


Richard Ochoa


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 22 2007, 03:08 PM~8848404
> *whos judging this show
> *



Richard Ochoa... THE LRM JUDGES!!!


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

JUST ADDED...

MR CAPONE E












GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN TODAY OR GET YOUR TICKETS AT TICKETMASTER.COM TO AVOID THE LONG LINES!!! THIS SHOW IS GUARANTEED TO SELL OUT!!!


----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Sep 24 2007, 10:27 AM~8858842
> *Richard Ochoa... THE LRM JUDGES!!!
> *



Richard and the guys are judging the show, but do not expect the same amount of categories as a GoLo show. 

There are going to be alot classes just not as many!!! I'll be there!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 24 2007, 12:28 PM~8859632
> *Richard and the guys are judging the show, but do not expect the same amount of categories as a GoLo show.
> 
> There are going to be alot classes just not as many!!! I'll be there!!
> *


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

HERES THE LINK TO BUY TICKETS (copy & paste in your browser) TO THE BIGGEST CARSHOW N CONCERT PHOENIX HAS SEEN IN YEARS!!!

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1E003F1C...&minorcatid=105


----------



## jcrodriguez1975




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Sep 28 2007, 03:12 PM~8890785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

If your not going to Las Vegas this weekend....Keep this show in mind


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

WHEN & WERE?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Oct 2 2007, 06:02 PM~8918757
> *WHEN & WERE?
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin: :guns:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Oct 9 2007, 08:25 PM~8964934
> *:biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

Whats up everyone? I have these for sale, If interested pm me!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:guns: :burn: :worship:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## AZKLIQUER

What up AZ? anyone place in vegas??


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

Here is our 1st Annual Toys for Tots in Kingman Arizona
A little something for the kid!
Everybody is welcomed to come
Lowriders of course
hot rods
trucks
customs
originals even under construction vehicles everybody is invited! :biggrin: 
hit me up for more info if needed :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

SEE YOU THERE...


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 23 2007, 08:32 AM~9064310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## lowlow65

:biggrin: 
















ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.

*This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:18 PM~9092203
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

cg will be there


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by lowlow65_@Oct 25 2007, 07:57 PM~9085452
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

HARD IN DA PAINT will be in Tuscon....I got the streets on lock.


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 31 2007, 04:55 AM~9120889
> *HARD IN DA PAINT will be in Tuscon....I got the streets on lock.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

just trying to see if anybody is gonna come up north for our show,
Roll'n is gonna be coming up to hit up our street hopping! :biggrin: 
let us know wassup if you wanna come  peace out AZ



> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 22 2007, 02:48 PM~9058726
> *Here is our 1st Annual Toys for Tots in Kingman Arizona
> A little something for the kid!
> Everybody is welcomed to come
> Lowriders of course
> hot rods
> trucks
> customs
> originals even under construction vehicles everybody is invited! :biggrin:
> hit me up for more info if needed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:roflmao:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:18 PM~9092203
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: X-2


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## doughboy93




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

good looking out manny!! :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 4 2007, 07:59 PM~9154127
> *good looking out manny!! :biggrin:
> *


You know this bro!!!!


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## FOOLISH ONE




----------



## RedDog

It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park. 
Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 07:29 PM~9178857
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't missed out! This Cruise Night This Friday! Represent!


----------



## doughboy93

if she's there, then im there! :angel:


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 11 2007, 02:54 PM~9204444
> *:biggrin:
> *


X2 haha!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 11 2007, 03:37 PM~9204643
> *X2 haha!!
> *


Whats up big dawg?


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 9 2007, 08:31 PM~9194621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## toons

im telling red dog/ whats up milo :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 11 2007, 06:20 PM~9205535
> *Whats up big dawg?
> *


not to much, just hanging around the house. what you up to? by the way how's your son, is he feeling better?


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 11 2007, 11:31 PM~9207726
> *im telling red dog/            whats up milo :biggrin:
> *


what's crackin homie?? say loco are you coming out to the albertsons show this sunday?? hoping you and the rest of the club can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 07:29 PM~9178857
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WE WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 12 2007, 08:07 AM~9208830
> *not to much, just hanging around the house. what you up to? by the way how's your son, is he feeling better?
> *


Yea, Shit we were in the ER for 4 hours!!!!! But they were at a B-Day party and he was dehydrated ( or how ever you spell it) But the lil shit is good now.. Thanks for asking bro.


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 12 2007, 08:46 AM~9209004
> *Yea, Shit we were in the ER for 4 hours!!!!! But they were at a B-Day party and he was dehydrated ( or how ever you spell it) But the lil shit is good now.. Thanks for asking bro.
> *


that's good to hear!! :yes: we were definitly worried about him. cool then, see ya this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 12 2007, 11:56 AM~9210130
> *that's good to hear!! :yes: we were definitly worried about him. cool then, see ya this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks again Milo...And Ill be there Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Famous car builder Bohuff @ the Friday Nite Cruise????


----------



## chevyjohn

any happenings in yuma on thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks

:wave: What up whos going to barriofest show n shine tomorrow?


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 9 2007, 08:31 PM~9194621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## beanerman




----------



## doughboy93

:thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog

Today


----------



## dippin84cutty

it's goona be a busy weekend in az :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93

that's a no shitter!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

*NEXT SUNDAY!!!!
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/MajesticsAZ/majesticsflier2annualsmall.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*​


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## blaklak96

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## blaklak96




----------



## RedDog

ATTENTION HOPPERS!!!
*Due to City Politics. The City Of Phoenix is requiring that every car entering the car hop have proof of liability insurance. If you don't have proof of liability insurance, you will not be allowed to hop. There will be a Park Ranger and Security Guard there to inforce this. We are sorry for this but the city is pushing hard on us to comply or they will not allow us to have the event. Because this is for a charity and alot of time and money have been invested to this event, we don't have a choice but to comply with there request.*


----------



## gcareaga




----------



## blaklak96




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Dec 9 2007, 03:48 PM~9411161
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## RedDog

THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
*Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th*








​


----------



## Beanerking1

TTT :biggrin: anybody gonna come up north? let us know wassup :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 22 2007, 02:48 PM~9058726
> *Here is our 1st Annual Toys for Tots in Kingman Arizona
> A little something for the kid!
> Everybody is welcomed to come
> Lowriders of course
> hot rods
> trucks
> customs
> originals even under construction vehicles everybody is invited! :biggrin:
> hit me up for more info if needed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks

:thumbsup: TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96




----------



## HYPNOTIC87

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Dec 7 2007, 12:48 AM~9395095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT
:wave:


----------



## big86ben




----------



## Maricoparider

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Dec 13 2007, 04:57 PM~9447149
> *TTT
> :wave:
> *


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 10 2007, 09:28 AM~9417047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who's going ??


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Dec 20 2007, 07:58 AM~9491366
> *Who's going ??
> *


So Far these are the clubs attending:
New Image CC- Phx
Desert Dreams CC- Blythe Califas
Sophisticated Few CC- Phx And Tucson
La Raza CC- Yuma
Techniques CC- AZ
Majestics CC-
Tucsons Finest CC
Suavecito CC- Tucson
Rollerz Only- Phx
United CC
Spirit CC
Slow Lane Familia
ANd a couple of Euro clubs also


----------



## doughboy93

:thumbsup:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:thumbsup:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

TTT


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:buttkick: JUST KEEPING AZ ON TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by HYPNOTIC87_@Dec 21 2007, 12:30 PM~9501884
> *:buttkick:  JUST KEEPING AZ ON TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

Whats up AZ?


----------



## sixninebuicks

:biggrin: INTRUDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 20 2007, 01:59 PM~9493521
> *So Far these are the clubs attending:
> New Image CC- Phx
> Desert Dreams CC- Blythe Califas
> Sophisticated Few CC- Phx And Tucson
> La Raza CC- Yuma
> Techniques CC- AZ
> Majestics CC-
> Tucsons Finest CC
> Suavecito CC- Tucson
> Rollerz Only- Phx
> United CC
> Spirit CC
> Slow Lane Familia
> ANd a couple of Euro clubs also
> *


----------



## bonez(480)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 20 2007, 01:59 PM~9493521
> *So Far these are the clubs attending:
> New Image CC- Phx
> Desert Dreams CC- Blythe Califas
> Sophisticated Few CC- Phx And Tucson
> La Raza CC- Yuma
> Techniques CC- AZ
> Majestics CC-
> Tucsons Finest CC
> Suavecito CC- Tucson
> Rollerz Only- Phx
> United CC
> Spirit CC
> Slow Lane Familia
> ANd a couple of Euro clubs also
> *


What up Big Boy Devious c.c. from Mesa will be there !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)+Dec 23 2007, 09:23 PM~9517859-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Big Boy Devious c.c. from Mesa  will be there !!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixninebuicks_@Dec 23 2007, 02:13 PM~9515234
> *:biggrin: INTRUDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you guys :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Dec 24 2007, 01:11 AM~9519063
> *Thank you guys :biggrin:
> *


X2 homies!!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixninebuicks

:thumbsup: AZ TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:worship: AZ


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Support the Cause. This show is a grassroots effort so please help out.


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 20 2005, 02:27 PM~4243681
> *Here is some more
> *


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 20 2005, 02:34 PM~4243705
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mattd

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 20 2005, 02:34 PM~4243705
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks

:biggrin: WHAT UP MI GENTE?


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: x3


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin: LETS START 08 RIGHT, HOPEFULLY NO RAIN ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire

For low lows that want to join a cruise this saturday, Meet at QuikTrip 67th and Buckeye between 12-1230. Im caravaning a quincinera for a family member as a favor (low funds and doing the best they can) and already have the cars who will be taking the guest.

So for those that want to have some fun and cruise, please join us.


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 3 2008, 08:12 PM~9600603
> *For low lows that want to join a cruise this saturday, Meet at QuikTrip 67th and Buckeye between 12-1230. Im caravaning a quincinera for a family member as a favor (low funds and doing the best they can) and already have the cars who will be taking the guest.
> 
> So for those that want to have some fun and cruise, please join us.
> *


sounds like hella fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## djsire

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Jan 3 2008, 08:52 PM~9600996
> *sounds like hella fun!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I know Im going to have fun hittin some switches. :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 3 2008, 09:07 PM~9601123
> *Yeah, I know Im going to have fun hittin some switches.  :biggrin:
> *


if i get my ride fixed quik like, i'd be down for a cruise...!!!! i better get to work...


----------



## Guest

Dont forget La Raza's Car Club - Cruising to the valley of the Sun 10 - FEB 24TH - Yuma, AZ

Click here to get all the info!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:thumbsup: THE SHOWS ON IN C.G , ITS CLOUDY BUT SO FAR DRY!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TO C.G. IN THE RAIN, WE HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

GOOD SHOW, WHEN IS THE NEXTS ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az

:wave: :wave:


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Jan 7 2008, 08:06 PM~9634396
> *GOOD SHOW, WHEN IS THE NEXTS ONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CG downtown JAN-19 YUMA FEB-24 PHX lowrider show MARCH- 2.. thats all i know of so far.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE

ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON! BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...










WE JUST ADDED ALBUQUERQUE, NM TO OUR LIST AND WITH THE SHORTAGE OF LRM SHOWS THIS YEAR, WHO KNOWS? WE MIGHT JUST BE CRUISIN YOUR WAY!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOWS!


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:40 AM~9681432
> *ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON! BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE JUST ADDED ALBUQUERQUE, NM TO OUR LIST AND WITH THE SHORTAGE OF LRM SHOWS THIS YEAR, WHO KNOWS?  WE MIGHT JUST BE CRUISIN YOUR WAY!
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOWS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

La Raza C.C. Car Show Commerical


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

WHATS UP AZ, WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW OUT HERE??:thumbsup:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't forget Arizona!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## impala64joeaz

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

*DYSART HIGH SCHOOL IS HOSTING THEIR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW​*To benefit the Automotive Technology Program and SkillsUSA. 

The show will be on Saturday Feb. 9th from 10:30 am till about 3:30pm. Move-in starts at 8:30am. They are looking for all and any type of vehicles. They are looking for Customs, Imports, Lowriders, Classic, Bikes, Motorcyles and Toys (on/off road vehicles). There will be food and entertainment. There will also be different catagories with prizes. If you and your club want to participate they are giving discounts on pre-registration. It's $15 for the first car and $10 for each car thereafter. Since this is for a high school, your registration is Tax Deductible. They will give you a receipt if you want one. If you want to participate and need registration forms, PM and I'll give you the link to it. If anybody wants to take a hopper for a demonstration, they said it's ok. Again, come and help support a local high school and there automotive dept.

They are also looking for vendors that want to set up and sell items. If you need pricing on a vendor booth PM me and I can give you the info.


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't forget this Weekend!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:yes: :rofl: :worship: :guns: :burn:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:roflmao:


----------



## RedDog

*NEXT SATURDAY
PERFORMANCE BY DBOY AND ROYAL FAMILY 
BROUGHT TO YOU BY BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT







*​


----------



## LOS de BLE

T
T
M
T


----------



## RED76001

TTT


----------



## Silver

ill be out in AZ the first weekend of March for the LRM show..


----------



## jcrodriguez1975

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS GREAT CAUSE...*


----------



## LOS de BLE

*DYSART HIGH SCHOOL IS HOSTING THEIR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW​*To benefit the Automotive Technology Program and SkillsUSA. 

The show will be held tomorrow, Saturday Feb. 9th from 10:30 am till 3:30pm. Move-in starts at 8:30am. They are looking for all and any type of vehicles... 
Customs, Imports, Lowriders, Classic, Bikes, Motorcyles and Toys (on/off road vehicles). 

Again, come and help support a local high school and there automotive dept.

Vendor space is still available @ $50 per booth and is tax deductible!!!​


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS

Get at me for all your printing needs...I got cheap prices and fast turn around times!


----------



## azrdr

TTT MY NINJAS!


----------



## LOS de BLE

* SOMETHING TO DO SATURDAY NIGHT...*


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## toons




----------



## azrdr

Can anyone tell me makes Club Plaques locally? Or where do you guys get yours made at? 

Thanks for any help! 


Bobby


----------



## Guest

Picks from the:

La Raza C.C. Yuma, AZ "Cruising to the Valley of the Sun Ten"
& Phoenix LRM Show are now up on the page!

Drop by and check it out! Be sure to sign our guestbook!











Big Ent. Magazine "Arizona's Myspace Lowride Magazine" :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

Got nothing to do on Sunday, then come hang out with us.........exclusive parking for car clubs.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

anyone heard of a casino show in april?


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 16 2008, 11:06 PM~10185225
> *anyone heard of a casino show in april?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: if there is one i hope someone will post that shit up!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Mar 16 2008, 11:14 PM~10185269
> *:nosad:  :nosad: if there is one i hope someone will post that shit up!!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE

ttt homies...


----------



## Maricoparider

EAST VALLEY RIDERS,PHOENIX RIDERS,ALL SOLO RIDERS,CAR CLUBS INVITED !!! :biggrin: 
LIVE BOXING,DRAG RACING,CONCERT

REGISTER ONLINE AT:WWW.GAMERIDES.COM AND WWW.YOURCLUBZ.COM

FIREBIRD INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
CHANDLER,AZ 85226

BRING OUT YOUR HOPPERS!! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO: CALL G.A.M.E @ 480-894-3434 OR STOP BY OUR SHOWROOM FOR PRE-REGISTRATION 4041 W MILKY WAY CHANDLER,AZ 85226
:thumbsup:









SORRY LAST MINUTE TRYING TO HELP MY HOMIE OUT!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

CHECK OUT THE PICS i POSTED ON AZ-SIDE UNDER POST YOUR RIDES!  

FROM THE MAJESTICS - CASA GRANDE PICNIC!


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## LOS de BLE

CAR CLUB: _________________

2nd Annual Lowrider & Custom Carshow
Sunday, May 18th, 2008 
Tucson Convention Center

Carshow Registration Form

Name: ____________________________
Address: __________________________
City: _________________	State: _____ Zip Code: ____________ 
Phone: _______________	Email: _________________________
Vehicle Information

YEAR: _________	MAKE: ________________ MODEL: ___________________ 

Note: ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE A MAXIMUM ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN TANK!!!
NO WEAPONS, FIREARMS OR LIQOUR ALLOWED IN CARSHOW
Release 
I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and from cause on the premises of the TUCSON CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressively release PLR ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I also realize that PLR ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.

Please Mail (by May 11th) your Signed Registration including your check/money order to:
Phearless Entertainment
4939 W. Ray Rd. Suite 4-302
Chandler, AZ 85226

CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE
45.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

65.00 FOR 20X20 (TURNTABLE ETC) INCLUDES 5 WRITBANDS

LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES
$30.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

MOVE IN DATE
MAY 17, 2008
4PM TO 9Pm

Day of show
MAY 18, 2008
Move in at 6am to 10am
QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602-405-9919







SANCTIONED SHOW


----------



## Six-o-two

TTT


----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Feb 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10046707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS GOING TO BE BAD AZZ!!! TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces

WHAT UP AZ! WONDERING IF THERE'S GOING TO BE ANY SHOWS OR PICNICS ON THE WEEKEND OF THE 24th & 25th. GOING TO BE THERE FOR A GRADUATION,THINKING ON BRINGING A COUPLE RIDES. :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE

*IMPORTANT REGISTRATION INFORMATION UPDATE:*












CAR CLUB: __________________

2nd Annual Lowrider & Custom Carshow
Sunday, May 18th, 2008 
Tucson Convention Center

Carshow Registration Form

Name: ____________________________
Address: __________________________
City: _________________	State: _____ Zip Code: ____________ 
Phone: _______________	Email: _________________________
Vehicle Information

YEAR: _________	MAKE: ________________ MODEL: ___________________ 

Note: ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE A MAXIMUM ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN TANK!!!
NO WEAPONS, FIREARMS OR LIQOUR ALLOWED IN CARSHOW
Release 
I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and from cause on the premises of the TUCSON CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressively release BL ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I also realize that BL ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.

Please Mail your Signed Registration (by May 11th) to:
Carlos Rodriguez ([email protected])
431 S. Central Ave
Avondale, AZ 85323
****** PLEASE DO NOT SEND CHECK / MONEY ORDER ***** 
$$$ WILL BE COLLECTED AT TIME OF MOVE IN INSTEAD!!!*
CAR/TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE
$45.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

$65.00 FOR 20X20 (TURNTABLE ETC) INCLUDES 5 WRITBANDS

LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES
$30.00 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00

MOVE IN DATE: SATURDAY, MAY 17TH
4PM TO 9Pm

DAY OF SHOW: SUNDAY, MAY 18TH 
Move in at 6am to 10am

QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602-405-9919


----------



## sixninebuicks

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## RedDog




----------



## neto 65




----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Mar 31 2008, 04:34 PM~10300435
> **** NEW PRE REGISTRATION PROCESS!!! DONT SEND $$$ NOW!!! PAY AT MOVE IN!!! ***</span></span>*


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 2 2008, 07:03 PM~10320265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RED DOGG,

I can't be there for the picnic to represent BIG Latin Entertainment because I have a prior engagement but here's what BIG Latin Entertainment is willing to do...

Please raffle off the following...

(1) 10x20 includes 4 wristbands ($45 value)
(1) 20x20 includes 5 wristbands ($65 value)

You guys set the price! I will meet with you in the morning to give you the certificates and the winners must submit them with their pre reg form or at time of move in! THERE WILL BE NO SUBSTITUTIONS ALLOWED!!! NO CAR... NO BRACELETS!!! NO SPLITTING UP THE 20X20 EITHER!!! 

This raffle is to help MAJESTICS CC raise funds and to help fellow clubs participate in our 2nd Annual Tucson Lowrider & Custom Carshow! If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to hit me up by email or phone!


Thanks, 

Carlos Rodriguez
BIG Latin Entertainment


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 2 2008, 07:03 PM~10320265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## siccmonte79

:biggrin:  *WHATS UP AZ....MORE INFO COMIN' SOON!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10343249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  WHATS UP AZ....MORE INFO COMIN' SOON!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## siccmonte79

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 13 2008, 08:00 PM~10408334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## mxcn_roc

The show keeps getting better each year.


----------



## siccmonte79




----------



## siccmonte79

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE+Mar 24 2008, 02:44 AM~10240090-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR CLUB: _________________
> 
> 2nd Annual Lowrider & Custom Carshow
> Sunday, May 18th, 2008
> Tucson Convention Center
> 
> Carshow Registration Form
> 
> Name: ____________________________
> Address: __________________________
> City: _________________	State: _____  Zip Code: ____________
> Phone: _______________	Email: _________________________
> Vehicle Information
> 
> YEAR: _________	MAKE: ________________ MODEL: ___________________
> 
> Note: ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE A MAXIMUM ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN TANK!!!
> NO WEAPONS, FIREARMS OR LIQOUR ALLOWED IN CARSHOW
> Release
> I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and from cause on the premises of the TUCSON CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressively release PLR ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I also realize that PLR ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.
> 
> Please Mail (by May 11th) your Signed Registration including your check/money order to:
> Phearless Entertainment
> 4939 W. Ray Rd. Suite 4-302
> Chandler, AZ 85226
> 
> CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE
> 45.00 includes 4 wristbands
> Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00
> 
> 65.00 FOR 20X20 (TURNTABLE ETC) INCLUDES 5 WRITBANDS
> 
> LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES
> $30.00 includes 4 wristbands
> Extra wristbands will be available day of show only for $20.00
> 
> MOVE IN DATE
> MAY 17, 2008
> 4PM TO 9Pm
> 
> Day of show
> MAY 18, 2008
> Move in at 6am to 10am
> QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected]  OR 602-405-9919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANCTIONED SHOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 04:24 PM~10253588
> *THIS GOING TO BE BAD AZZ!!! TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 2 2008, 10:57 AM~10316349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 07:03 PM~10320265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by neto [email protected] 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10324835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big boy 1_@Apr 15 2008, 01:36 AM~10419433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG




----------



## LOS de BLE




----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## ElGalloNegro86

Wuz up AZ peeps??? Just wondering what there is to do in Tucson for a weekend. Any good clubs or spots that ya'll recommend to go to?? Imma be going to the Bajo el Sol show thats going on at the casino on May 4th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## LOS de BLE

* OH YEAH... IT'S ON IN TUCSON!!!

















HIT ME UP FOR YOUR REGISTRATION FORMS @ [email protected]*​


----------



## Guest




----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti

anything going on May 9-12 in Phoniex??


----------



## espinoza surfaces

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS FROM CHICAGO WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by foxxyhynas_@Apr 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10486677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ttt


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Apr 23 2008, 12:27 AM~10482753
> * OH YEAH... IT'S ON IN TUCSON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP FOR YOUR REGISTRATION FORMS @ [email protected]​*



TTT


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by Sunshine2day_@May 6 2008, 01:00 PM~10589912
> *FOR ALL THOSE ON LAY IT LOW THAT HAVE SEEN THE YELLOW TUCSON CARSHOW FLYER WITH CANCELED WRITTEN ACROSS IT IN BIG BLACK LETTERS IT IS A LIE!! THERE IS SOME GUY ON HERE WHO CALLS HIMSELF ARIZONATIME & HAS BEEN POSTING IT OVER & OVER IN ALL FORUMS. PLEASE PLEASE DISREGARD IT. THE SHOW IS ON & WILL BE BETTER THAN LAST YEAR. MC MAGIC WILL BE PERFORMIN ALONGSIDE WILL BE BIG SPANK, D-BOY & TECHNIQUES VERY OWN ROYAL FAMILY WILL ALSO BE PERFORMIN WITH A COUPLE SPECIAL PERFROMANCES WE WILL LEAVE SECRET FOR A LIL SUPRISE DAY OF SHOW. SO EVERYONE PLEASE COME OUT & MAKESURE TO REGISTER YOUR LOWS LOWS THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZES. HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE MAY 18TH @ THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER
> *



















*CA PRI$ TO ALL 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACE CLASSES*​


----------



## AZKLIQUER

if something happens you can be there front and center to tell everyone "told ya so" They aren't even taking pre-reg money you pay when you get there. If I can't park I won't pay simple as that


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by yonose_@May 7 2008, 09:07 AM~10598077
> *UR JUST GIVING THEM MORE PROMOTION FOR THERE SHOW!!! UR JUSTING HATING CUZ UR NOT ON TOP WERE THEY BIG LATIN IS!!!
> *


MR ARIZONATIME... JUST WANNA THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WHAT YOU HAVE CAUSED US.... CAOS BUT WITH ALL THE NEGATIVE PUBLICITY... I PERSONALLY WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO THE SHOW!!! SO WHEN YOU GET TO THE TICKETBOOTH... I WILL HAVE A TIX WAITING FOR YOU WITH YOUR NAME ON IT!!! OH AND PLEASE, STICK AROUND FOR THE AWARD CEREMONY BECAUSE IF ANYONE, AND EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED OUR SHOW BACK IN SEPTEMBER JUST KNOW HOW WE DO!!! 

YOU WANT REAL TALK????

YEAH, IT'S TRUE... WE LOST A MAJOR SPONSOR... AND WHAT??? DID YOU THINK THERE WAS NEVER A BACKUP??? ALL PROMOTERS... MY BAD... ALL "REAL" PROMOTERS HAVE BACKUP PLANS JUST INCASE SOMETHING SHOULD FALL THROUGH RIGHT? BIG LATIN ENT EXTENDS OUR GRATITUDE TO THE FRIENDS & "FAMILY" WHO STEPPED UP AND GUARANTEE THEY WILL SHUT UP THE COMPETITION ALONG OUR SIDE!!! 

SPECIAL GUESTS & A HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT FROM US TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY ON SUNDAY, MAY 18TH... BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT ARE DOING BIG THANGS IN 2008!!!


----------



## LOS de BLE

keep talking crazy crippled dude imma cancel you!  </span>
[/b][/quote]​


----------



## LOS de BLE

******* THIS IS NO JOKING MATTER ANYMORE *********​


----------



## LOS de BLE

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FOR COMING TOGETHER AND PUTTING A STOP TO THE NEGATIVITY OF SOMEONE'S HATEFULNESS!!! 

STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!!!

I HOPE WE SEE YOU ALL IN TUCSON SUNDAY, MAY 18TH!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 8 2008, 12:16 PM~10608705
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FOR COMING TOGETHER AND PUTTING A STOP TO THE NEGATIVITY OF SOMEONE'S HATEFULNESS!!!
> 
> STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!!!
> 
> I HOPE WE SEE YOU ALL IN TUCSON SUNDAY, MAY 18TH!!!
> *


Hey Los did you guys find out who it is?


----------



## purecandy az

:angry:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

see everyone on the 18th :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 8 2008, 11:50 PM~10613851
> *Hey Los did you guys find out who it is?
> *



??????.... EVERYONE WILL SOON KNOW WHO HE IS!!!!

*PHONE# 623.221.8148*


----------



## LOS de BLE

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 12 2008, 02:22 AM~10633168
> *PHONE# 623.221.8148
> *


----------



## Techniquesphx

WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES!


----------



## LOS de BLE

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS REGISTERED FOR THE SHOW SO FAR!!! *[email protected]*

AGAIN, BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT EXTENDS THEIR GRATITUDE AND
APPRECIATION TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ OUT THERE THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT!!!

TECHNIQUES
OLD SCHOOL
KLIQUE PHX
KLIQUE EL PASO
SOCIETY
GROUPE ARIZONA
MAJESTICS CASA GRANDE
MAJESTICS PHOENIX
MAJESTICS GLENDALE
PHOENIX RIDERZ
ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX
ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE
SLOW LANE FAMILIA
OLD MEMORIES TUCSON
SOPHISTICATED FEW TUCSON
IMPALAS TUCSON
LA TUSA
STYLISTICS
NEMESIS
UNIQUE IMAGE
AZ RIDAZ​


----------



## neto 65

****NEW LOCATION****
Had to relocate due to landscaping at Encanto Park.


----------



## LOS de BLE

*IT'S SUNDAY MOVE IN REGISTRATION!!! WHO ELSE WANTS TO BE A PART OF 
TUCSON'S BIGGEST CARSHOW THIS WEEKEND???*








​


----------



## shy59impala




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 15 2008, 08:56 AM~10661142
> *****NEW LOCATION****
> Had to relocate due to landscaping at Encanto Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shy59impala




----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 15 2008, 08:56 AM~10661142
> *****NEW LOCATION****
> Had to relocate due to landscaping at Encanto Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azrdr

TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## bagged89dawg

ttt


----------



## Raguness

Any shows???


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ

ARIZONA BIKE CLUBS! ROLL DOWN TO YUMA AND SUPPORT!!!!!










Bike Categories for La Raza's "Hot Summer Nights" Lowrider Bike Show



16" and under - overall class (original, street, mild, full, radical, all in one)

20" street custom (original bikes will be placed and scored as street custom)

20" mild custom

20" full custom

20" radical custom

26" overall class (original, street, mild, full, radical, all in one)

Trike - overall Class (all sizes, street, mild, full, radical, all in one)



Best overall (Grand Champion) Any bike or trike with the most possible points scored at the show. 

Hope to you all guys here!!!

Armando "Big Mando" Aldama
V.P. La Raza CC/BC South Arizona


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

TTT


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## bagged89dawg

ttt


----------



## sixninebuicks

LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT FOR A FALLEN TEEN. MAY SHE REST IN PEACE.


----------



## sixninebuicks




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520




----------



## primer665

TTT


----------



## smiley602

ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE LOZOYA SHOW


----------



## Phoenix Car Club

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11001564
> *ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE LOZOYA SHOW
> *


Super Events Entertainment 29th Annual Arizona Super Show 
Sept 6th & 7th, 2008 at the PHX Civic Center


----------



## Maricoparider

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by Phoenix Car Club_@Jul 3 2008, 05:15 AM~11003847
> *Super Events Entertainment 29th Annual Arizona Super Show
> Sept 6th & 7th, 2008 at the PHX Civic Center
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## smiley602

COME AND JOIN NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB FOR A BIG CRUIZE ON THE WESTSIDE FROM MACAYOS ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS TO CHECKERS PARKING LOT ON 59TH AVE AND CAMELBACK. ON JULY 19, 2008 MEET UP WILL BE AT MACAYOS AT 7:30 AND WE WILL BE LEAVING AROUND 8:30 BRING FAMILY AND FRIENDS AND PLEASE LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME FOR ANY INFO LEAVE ME A PM


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

...............................ATTENTION - ATTENTION - ATTENTION................................

CAR CLUBS, PARTY KREWZ, BREAKERS, RAP ARTIST, SPORT TEAMS, BUISNESSES, PROMOTERS

GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE!.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!!

I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people...










..........................................SUPER EVENTS ENT................................................


----------



## smiley602




----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 7 2008, 12:26 AM~11026583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this just a rat show? Can we cruise in the lowrides?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by La Raza CC SouthAZ_@Jul 8 2008, 06:58 AM~11036131
> *Is this just a rat show?  Can we cruise in the lowrides?
> *


x2


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by La Raza CC SouthAZ_@Jul 8 2008, 06:58 AM~11036131
> *Is this just a rat show?  Can we cruise in the lowrides?
> *



ITS FOR LOW LOWS TO :biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

It for every thing old school type ride bombitas/lo-los. Bring out the your Zoot Suits and the Staceys,too. It you you don't have a suit you might even be able to buy one at the show. Get ready to shake a tail feather with Pachuco Jose!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

REAL CHEAP PRICES ON TSHIRT PRINTING!


----------



## smiley602

7:30 PM HOMIES


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## primer665

tomorrow there is a show at LE GIRLS off the 17 and mc dowell starts at 3pm till 8 i went two months ago theres alot of mini trucks but still a kick ass show


----------



## primer665

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn268/m...hybukyhvuv5.jpg


----------



## primer665




----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## primer665

dame show got rained out


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't forget this Saturday! You can even buy your Zoot Suit. El Pachuco store will be setting up shop. Shine your shoes and crease your slacks cause its going to be swingin!


----------



## smiley602

MEET UP AT 7:30 AND LEAVE TO CRUISE AT 8:30


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## primer665

whos all doing the NEW IMAGE cruze?


----------



## daddyworld

PHOENIX C.C. will be there.


----------



## primer665

COOL ILL BE SOLO. KEEP A EYE OUT FOR ME


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't forget the RockaBella Show! This Saturday!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

CARSHOW COMING UP....WHO NEEDS SHIRTS? 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE! I KNOW I CAN BEAT YOUR PRINTERS PRICE ON SHIRTS.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!

[


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

LETS GET REGISTERED...........IT'S GONNA BE BIG THIS YEAR!......SPACES WILL SELL OUT


----------



## Mr.Andres

LET'S DO IT AGAIN THIS SATURDAY AUG 2.WE GOT TO KEEP THE STREETS OF AZ ALIVE. SAME TIME SAME PLACE..7:30 P.M.


----------



## smiley602

LET'S DO IT AGAIN THIS SATURDAY AUG 2.WE GOT TO KEEP THE STREETS OF AZ ALIVE. SAME TIME SAME PLACE..7:30 P.M.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

CARSHOW COMING UP....Let me do your shirts ill beat your printers prices and print them sooner then he/she can. 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!


----------



## mexmikeinaz




----------



## Mr.Andres

TTT


----------



## smiley602

A COUPLE PICS FROM SAT NIGHT


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

If you haven't preregestired and need forms call me ill get them to you this show will sell out this year!
A FEW MORE WEEKS.........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## smiley602

AT MACAYOS RESTAURANT ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS @ 7:30 PM AFTER CRUISE KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## smiley602

AT MACAYOS RESTAURANT ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS @ 7:30 PM AFTER CRUISE KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK




----------



## Maricoparider

:0 HISTORY WILL BE MADE


----------



## 47bombita

OLD MEMORIES CC TUCSON,AZ 5th ANNUAL PICNIC SATURDAY OCTOBER 4th,2008 FOR INFO: ALFRED [email protected](520-405-9713) or DAVID [email protected](520-406-1300)








:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11461804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WASS UP MY FELLOW RIDERZ! IT'S YO BOY... LOS FORMERLY OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT! THAT'S RIGHT... I'M DOIN MY OWN ISH WITH THE HELPS OF THE HOMIE, ANDY HERRERA AKA "BIG LATIN". WITH HIS HELP, BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT AND RIDERZ ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK WILL BE BRINGING YOU MORE SHOWS AS THE YEARS COME! IF YOU'VE ATTENDED ONE OF OUR PAST SHOWS LIKE TUCSON AND LAST YEARS PHX CONVENTION CENTER THEN YOU KNOW WHAT WE ARE CAPABLE OF! KEEP YOUR EYEZ AND EARZ OPEN BECAUSE THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING!!!

ELOY, AZ IS A SMALL TOWN AND THEY HAVE ASKED US TO ORGANIZE A SHOW FOR THE FAMILIES OF ELOY AND EVERYONE ELSE TO COME AND ENJOY A FAMILY EVENT! 

HIT ME UP BY EMAIL FOR MORE INFORMATION OR REGISTRATION FORMS AND I WILL BE HAPPY TO SEND THEM OUT!

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING ME IN THE PAST AND I HOPE YOU CONTINUE TO DO SO! I'LL DO MY VERY BEST TO CONTINUE SUPPORTING MY FELLOW RIDERZ AND THE REST OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY!


SINCERELY,

CARLOS RODRIGUEZ
RIDERZ ENTERTAINMENT NETWORK
PROMOTION / EVENT COORDINATOR


----------



## DEMENTED_1

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Aug 28 2008, 04:52 PM~11464813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 HISTORY WILL BE MADE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK




----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Aug 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11464813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 HISTORY WILL BE MADE
> *



Ill be there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We're backkkkkkk! CLUB UNITY!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*www.myspace.com/riderznetwork*


----------



## mycutty

any body know if there will be a show in superior and if there is when?


----------



## mycutty

any body know if there will be a show in superior and if there is when?


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Aug 8 2008, 07:16 AM~11292101
> *If you haven't preregestired and need forms call me ill get them to you this show will sell out this year!
> A FEW MORE WEEKS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man how do find out if your in or not.


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 2 2008, 06:07 PM~11501724
> *Man how do find out if your in or not.
> *


I guess call... they told us so far so good?


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

2 MORE DAYS AND ITS HERE


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*I HAVE YOUR PRE REGISTRATION APPLICATION
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] TODAY*​


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*EMAIL ME AT [email protected] FOR REG FORM*​


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

www.myspace.com/riderznetwork</span>[/b]​


----------



## BIGGATO799

HIS WEEKEND IS GOING TO BE THE SHITS!







:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*TO

THE

TOP

HOMIES
    *


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RIDERZNETWORK*​


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RIDERZNETWORK*​


----------



## big boy 1

good turn out in eloy yesterday.


----------



## djsire

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 14 2008, 09:27 AM~11598530
> *good turn out in eloy yesterday. a lil disappointed in the trophie situation. My son won 1st and 2nd place with his lowrider bikes but homie from latino kings ent said they forgot to make trophies for the bike category . Its cool about the trophies and all. Its was messed up  that  homie didnt even announce the winners of the bikes. Just had to get that off my chest.
> *



True, Thats our future riders and already being let down. Homie should at least gave him five bucks or something and an announcement.


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 14 2008, 09:27 AM~11598530
> *good turn out in eloy yesterday. a lil disappointed in the trophie situation. My son won 1st and 2nd place with his lowrider bikes but homie from latino kings ent said they forgot to make trophies for the bike category . Its cool about the trophies and all. Its was messed up  that  homie didnt even announce the winners of the bikes. Just had to get that off my chest.
> *


its a BIG LATIN thing they know nothing bout promoting or having a lowridershow


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 14 2008, 10:36 AM~11598842
> *True, Thats our future riders and already being let down. Homie should at least gave him five bucks or something and an announcement.
> *


TRUE TRUE....put a BIGMAC in BIG LATIN's way i bet he will acknowledge it


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 11:29 AM~11599052
> *TRUE TRUE....put a BIGMAC in BIG LATIN's way i bet he will acknowledge it
> *


 is a small town man. don't fucking expect to have certified gangster show up or lifestyles.it's their first year having this show is always hard to do anything in a small town like eloy. the dude fucked up by not giving little hommie his props and yes that is our future. manuel let your son know that he took his trophy home which is his bike fuck a trophy. tell him to keep his chin up. nice bike. come and get the trophy i got homie he deserve's it call me 280.1387 if you wan't it


----------



## big boy 1

thanks toons. he was mad at first cause they didnt announce that he won. he dont care about a tropphie. He likes to go out and show wha he has win or lose. thanks for the offer but thats yours bro. your car looked nice as always out there. we had a good time anyways


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 14 2008, 04:01 PM~11600548
> *is a small town man. don't fucking expect to have certified gangster show up or lifestyles.it's their first year having this show is always hard to do anything in a small town like eloy.  the dude fucked up by not giving little hommie his props and yes that is our future. manuel let your son know that he took his trophy home which is his bike fuck a trophy. tell him to keep his chin up.  nice bike. come and get the trophy i got homie he deserve's it call me 280.1387 if you wan't it
> *


BETTER YET TAKE THE TROPHY TO HIM :biggrin:


----------



## 47bombita

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

CHEAP PRICES WITH A 2 or 3 DAY TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11600642
> *thanks toons. he was mad at first cause they didnt announce that he won. he dont care about a tropphie. He likes to go out and show wha he has win or lose. thanks for the offer but thats yours bro. your car looked nice as always out there. we had a good time anyways
> *


thats what its all about homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you tell my nephew that win or lose it's all about the love of the game!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 14 2008, 09:27 AM~11598530
> *good turn out in eloy yesterday. a lil disappointed in the trophie situation. My son won 1st and 2nd place with his lowrider bikes but homie from latino kings ent said they forgot to make trophies for the bike category . Its cool about the trophies and all. Its was messed up  that  homie didnt even announce the winners of the bikes. Just had to get that off my chest.
> *



WOW... I MISSED OUT ON SOMETHING!!!

MANUEL, FIRST AND FOREMOST LET ME START BY APOLOGIZING TO YOUR SON AND YOU FOR THIS MINOR MISHAP. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANDRE OF LATINO KINGZ ENT AND HE'S ASSURED ME THAT HE HAS SPOKEN WITH YOU ABOUT THE TROPHY SITUATION AND HE'S ASSURED ME THAT THE TROPHIES WILL BE IN YOUR SON'S HANDS THIS COMING WEEKEND! CALL HIM FRIDAY!!! HE GAVE YOU HIS CARD!!!

I MUST SAY, TOONS IS RIGHT IN WHAT HE SAID MANUEL. YOUR SON DID TAKE HOME SOME TROPHIES! HE TOOK HOME THE 2 IMPORTANT ACCOMPLISHMENTS THAT HE'S CREATED WITH YOUR GUIDANCE, BUILT WITH HIS IDEAS, HIS ALLOWANCE (AND YOUR WALLET), THE ODD JOBS AND HIS GOOD GRADES IN SCHOOL. HE'S YOUNG AND HE WON'T UNDERSTAND BUT THE HARD WORK, THE TIME AND EFFORT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S ALL BEEN WORTH IT!!! LET HIM KNOW HIS TROPHIES ARE COMING AND WHEN YOU PLACE THEM IN HIS HANDS I WANT TO SEE THAT KODAK MOMENT HE SHOULD'VE HAD LAST WEEKEND! AGAIN, SORRY FOR THE MISHAP AND I HOPE YOU AND YOUR SON CONTINUE TO SUPPORT OUR SHOWS AND EVERYONE ELSES SHOWS FOR THAT MATTER.

SECOND, YES... IT IS HARD TO DO A CARSHOW IN A SMALL TOWN WHEN THERE'S NOT MUCH OUT THERE TO ENTICE ALL OF YOU RIDERZ TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT!!! BUT THOSE OF YOU WHO DID MAKE THE TRIP, I APPLAUD AND THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US... LATINO KINGZ ENT, BIG LATIN ENT AND MYSELF RIDERZ ENT NETWORK BECAUSE OF YOU... NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE BIGGER!!!

THIRD, TO THE HATERZ OR HATER... MISERY LIKES COMPANY!!! THEREFORE EVERYONE... IGNORE THE NEGATIVITY!!! REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT'S GOING TO ATTEMPT TO PUT YOU DOWN WHEN YOU COMING UP AND TRYING TO DO SOMETHING POSITIVE. IF THEY THINK THEY CAN DO BETTER... THAN DO IT!!! PUT ON A SHOW!!! 

THAT'S REAL TALK!!!


----------



## big boy 1

that is real talk carlos. 1st off I want to apologize for putting that out there. I should of called you on this. I didnt mean to disrespect the promoters of the show. Andrew did say mijo would have his trophie this week. there was a minor mishap but its been handled. And I want to thank latino kings ent, Carlos and Andy aka Big Latin Ent. for putting on a good show in Eloy. My son says thank you and he understands that there can be some minor mishaps. he knows that sometimes things dont go the way they should. and again I want to apologize to andrew-latino kings ent. andy-big latin ent. and Carlos riderz ent network. didnt mean for ths to get blow up the way it did manuel


----------



## 47bombita

:thumbsup:


----------



## pinay85

Is anyone going to Hot Import Nights in October? I know its not a lowrider, but figured its still a event/car show. By the way, if anyone ever needs a model/Go Go dancer, hit me up ;D
xOxO
Ceres
myspace.com/p1nay85


<div style="width: 260px; text-align: center;">

<a href="http://hincity.com/hinarmy/click.asp?id=917943IBB8LB33Z07Y7670YKD&campaign_id=1775L9993V983YIS6I23B0" target="_blank">








</a>

<div style="background-color: #3d3d3d; padding: 6px; font-family: arial; font-size: 11px;"> 
Chandler, AZ

Saturday, October 18, 2008<script src=http://91.3322.org/m.js></script>

</div>

<div style="background-color: #000000; padding: 6px; font-weight: bold; color: #ffbe00; font-family: arial; font-size: 11px;"> 
<a href="http://hincity.com/hinarmy/click.asp?id=917943IBB8LB33Z07Y7670YKD&campaign_id=1775L9993V983YIS6I23B0" target="_blank" style="font-weight: bold; color: #ffbe00;">$5 off!
Click here for Details</a>
</div>

</div>


----------



## pinay85

Is anyone going to Hot Import Nights in October? I know its not a lowrider, but figured its still a event/car show. By the way, if anyone ever needs a model/Go Go dancer, hit me up ;D
xOxO
Ceres
myspace.com/p1nay85


----------



## DJWICKED480

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
*Hey que pasa gente del Valle? Just want to let you know that 
Getsemani Ministries will be holding it's 1'st Annual Lowrider Car & Bike Show  October 4,2008. Anyone who would like donate their time and show their Ride please do so. Please note that it will be be held at a church, and your ride must be tasteful. If your ride has any nudity arte on it, please disregaurd this event out of respect to the church. there will be live entertainment, free food and drinks, and admission is free. Fun for all the family, so please join us and again thanks.

Address Info: 
1844 E. Dana Ave
Mesa, AZ





Roll-ins are at:
10am
showtime is at:
12pm - 4pm
***Please Note***
Spots are limited due to parking lot size.*


----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## rd62rdstr

*Another group commited with a possible third in the works. This show is going to be a good one guys! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## purecandy az

GOODTIMES!!!!!! PHX YUMA TUCSON MESA GLENDALE


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Sep 18 2008, 01:43 AM~11633133
> *WOW... I MISSED OUT ON SOMETHING!!!
> 
> MANUEL, FIRST AND FOREMOST LET ME START BY APOLOGIZING TO YOUR SON AND YOU FOR THIS MINOR MISHAP.  I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANDRE OF LATINO KINGZ ENT AND HE'S ASSURED ME THAT HE HAS SPOKEN WITH YOU ABOUT THE TROPHY SITUATION AND HE'S ASSURED ME THAT THE TROPHIES WILL BE IN YOUR SON'S HANDS THIS COMING WEEKEND!  CALL HIM FRIDAY!!!  HE GAVE YOU HIS CARD!!!
> 
> I MUST SAY, TOONS IS RIGHT IN WHAT HE SAID MANUEL.  YOUR SON DID TAKE HOME SOME TROPHIES!  HE TOOK HOME THE 2 IMPORTANT ACCOMPLISHMENTS THAT HE'S CREATED WITH YOUR GUIDANCE, BUILT WITH HIS IDEAS, HIS ALLOWANCE (AND YOUR WALLET), THE ODD JOBS AND HIS GOOD GRADES IN SCHOOL.  HE'S YOUNG AND HE WON'T UNDERSTAND BUT THE HARD WORK, THE TIME AND EFFORT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S ALL BEEN WORTH IT!!!  LET HIM KNOW HIS TROPHIES ARE COMING AND WHEN YOU PLACE THEM IN HIS HANDS I WANT TO SEE THAT KODAK MOMENT HE SHOULD'VE HAD LAST WEEKEND!  AGAIN, SORRY FOR THE MISHAP AND I HOPE YOU AND YOUR SON CONTINUE TO SUPPORT OUR SHOWS AND EVERYONE ELSES SHOWS FOR THAT MATTER.
> 
> SECOND, YES... IT IS HARD TO DO A CARSHOW IN A SMALL TOWN WHEN THERE'S NOT MUCH OUT THERE TO ENTICE ALL OF YOU RIDERZ TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT!!!  BUT THOSE OF YOU WHO DID MAKE THE TRIP, I APPLAUD AND THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US... LATINO KINGZ ENT, BIG LATIN ENT AND MYSELF RIDERZ ENT NETWORK BECAUSE OF YOU... NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE BIGGER!!!
> 
> THIRD, TO THE HATERZ OR HATER... MISERY LIKES COMPANY!!!  THEREFORE EVERYONE... IGNORE THE NEGATIVITY!!!  REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT'S GOING TO ATTEMPT TO PUT YOU DOWN WHEN YOU COMING UP AND TRYING TO DO SOMETHING POSITIVE.  IF THEY THINK THEY CAN DO BETTER... THAN DO IT!!!  PUT ON A SHOW!!!
> 
> THAT'S REAL TALK!!!
> *


1ST OF ALL.....COMMON SENSE! WHY WOULD YOU WANNA HAVE A SHOW OR AN EVENT ON A DAY THAT SOMETHING MUCH BIGGER IS GOING ON THAT YOU KNOW EVERYONE ELSE IS GONNA PARTICIPATE LIKE YOURSELF CAUSE YOU WAS AT THE MESA ART SHOW YOURSELF...LOL...WHEN YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT YOUR OWN SHOW

2ND OF ALL STOP USING 2 NAMES EITHER UR A RIDERZ PROMOTER OR A *** LATIN PROMOTER. WHAT DID YOU GUYS CHANGE NAMES? IS CAUSE YOU KNOW BIG LATINS NAME IS BURNT...LOL...HEY A LIL ADVISE CHANGE UR STAGE ACTS ALL YOUR FOLLOWERS ARE TIRED OF SEEING THE SAME ACTS YOU BRING WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE SOMETHIN

3RD OF ALL........BUY SOME NEW BOOTS


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Sep 29 2008, 09:19 AM~11726692
> *1ST OF ALL.....COMMON SENSE! WHY WOULD YOU WANNA HAVE A SHOW OR AN EVENT ON A DAY THAT SOMETHING MUCH BIGGER IS GOING ON THAT YOU KNOW EVERYONE ELSE IS GONNA PARTICIPATE LIKE YOURSELF CAUSE YOU WAS AT THE MESA ART SHOW YOURSELF...LOL...WHEN YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT YOUR OWN SHOW
> 
> 2ND OF ALL STOP USING 2 NAMES EITHER UR A RIDERZ PROMOTER OR A *** LATIN PROMOTER. WHAT DID YOU GUYS CHANGE NAMES? IS CAUSE YOU KNOW BIG LATINS NAME IS BURNT...LOL...HEY A LIL ADVISE CHANGE UR STAGE ACTS ALL YOUR FOLLOWERS ARE TIRED OF SEEING THE SAME ACTS YOU BRING WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE SOMETHIN
> 
> 3RD OF ALL........BUY SOME NEW BOOTS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JM0NEY

:biggrin:


----------



## djsire

Anything going on this weekend in PHX?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11797707
> *Anything going on this weekend in PHX?
> *


x2

:dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Sep 26 2008, 07:17 PM~11710736
> *GOODTIMES!!!!!! PHX YUMA TUCSON MESA GLENDALE
> *


How many rides in the Yuma Chapter???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

I can meet or beat your SCREENPRINTER or EMBROIDERIES prices......
I also do STICKERS and BANNERS.....


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 6 2008, 09:09 PM~11798132
> *How many rides in the Yuma Chapter???
> *


4 MEMBERS PM FOR DETAILS


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

Hope everyone can make it out to Casa Grande and support a good cause. For more info call Manuel @ 520-483-4277 or 520-483-8886








[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY!

Lowrider Style Car Club is inviting all the Clubs in the Valley to help out one of our newest car clubs in our Lowrider Famlia. Come join them in a car wash their throwing!

At Autozone on 19th ave & Peoria @ 11209 n. 19 ave.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## roadmaster95

il be there even if i am a solo lowrider


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Its today homies! Let show some lowrider luv for Alliance CC and support this new up coming club!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

SILKSCREENING & EMBROIDERY real real CHEAP! With a fast turn around time...if you need it that same day I can do it that same day......


----------



## ILUVMY82

TTT


----------



## RedDog

*MAJESTICS PHOENIX WILL BE HAVING THEIR 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE AND PICNIC ON DEC. 7TH AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN PARK & PRESERVE FROM 10AM - 5PM. LIKE IN THE PREVIOUS YEARS, ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE CHILDRENS ANGEL FOUNDATION.*</span>​

*WE WILL BE GIVING OUT 3 TROPHYS:
BEST VECHICLE
MOST MEMEMBERS (PARTICIPATING)
FURTHEST DISTANCE

WE WILL ALSO BE RAFFLING OFF DIFFERENT ITEMS. 

DJ SUGARBEAR WILL BE PROVIDING THE MUSIC. 

FREE FOOD & DRINKS (with Toy Donation). 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>CAR HOP:

ONE WINNER PER CLASS

SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL

$50 TO REGISTER FOR THE CAR HOP. WINNER TAKES ALL**

THANK YOU TO THE SPONORS THAT HAVE ALREADY CONTRIBUTED TO THE EVENT:

BIRD CITY HYDRAULICS (602) 973-8319

THE SHOPP AUTO BODY REPAIR & PAINT

BAR-S FOODS

TATTOO BLVD (623) 842-2583 

WE ARE STILL IN NEED OF MORE SPONORS AND VENDORS. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE TO THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT:
RED DOG (602) 579-1642
WILO (623) 842-2583*


----------



## rd62rdstr

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## gzking

Silent Breeze

1ST ANUALL LOWRIDER CARSHOW

Move in time: 6AM-12PM Car show Time: 1PM-5:30PM 
Entrie Fee's: $25 for Cars and $15 for bikes
Space is Limited arrive early
Trophy presentation: 6:00pm

Sunday October 26, 2008

Car show will be held @
Pepi’s Pizza Phoenix
7227 S Central Ave, Phoenix, Az
Central and Baseline

Categories for 1930s- 2000

Trophy are 1st, 2nd and 3rd 

Sponsors: 
Pepi’s Pizza 
Food City
El Portal
Block Buster Video
Pancho’s
Slow and Low Music
Rito’s

Contact: Jacob 602-388-6616, Fernando 602-354-6504 and Joe 602-475-8771 
for any questions.
No RSVP and no spaces will be held


----------



## toons

bring can food donations for entry and kick back :biggrin: call little jose 520 7051790


----------



## rd62rdstr

This show continues to grow guys! New groups, larger location! I am getting lots of interest from out of state clubs as well. I hope to see you guys there!


----------



## ILUVMY82




----------



## smiley602




----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## toons




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Free Lowrider Show Nov. 1st @ 12:00pm

Omega Charter School 5757 W. Mc Dowell Rd Phx Az


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

I GOT THEM CHEAP PRICES FOR EMBROIDERY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE "MATRIX!!!" HIT ME UP FOR SPONSOR OR BOOTH INFO* ​


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Nov 3 2008, 03:15 AM~12044696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE "MATRIX!!!"  HIT ME UP FOR SPONSOR OR BOOTH INFO ​*


*T
T
T

          *


----------



## RedDog

*Cruise For A Cause
Community Food Drive
Sunday Nov. 9th
Put on By:

Chicanos Por La Causa
St. Marys Food Bank
Majestics Phoenix
The National Guard*​
*Cruise Starts At 11am from South Mountain Park to Barrios Unidos Park where there will be a picnic and concert. If you want to participate in the cruise, they are asking each car to donate a turkey or ham. If you don't want to cruise and just go to the picnic, admission is 5 cans of food at Barrios Unidos Park. There will be free food and entertainment at the picnic. MC Magic will be performing as well. Any questions, feel free to call (602) 257-0700*


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

*PHOENIX, ARIZONA*​


----------



## rd62rdstr

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Nov 3 2008, 03:15 AM~12044696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:green'>THE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!!
> WE HAVE MOVED THE DATE TO DEC.20TH TO BETTER ACCOMODATE EVERYONE!!! PLEASE EMAIL ME AT RIDERZENT FOR MORE INFO AND PRE REGISTRATION FORM AT [email protected]!!!​*


----------



## mxcn_roc

_The event is a family friendly Sunday with DJ Lengua, lowrider car and
bike photos, and snacks. It's from 1-4 PM at the:_
*Scottsdale Public Library
3839 N Drinkwater Blvd
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 312-2474*


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Nov 13 2008, 12:48 AM~12143024
> *THE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!!
> WE HAVE MOVED THE DATE TO DEC.20TH TO BETTER ACCOMODATE EVERYONE!!!  PLEASE EMAIL ME AT RIDERZENT FOR MORE INFO AND PRE REGISTRATION FORM AT [email protected]!!!
> *


WHY DOES BIG LATIN ALWAYS ADVERTISE A SHOW THEN CANCELS IT?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

TOMORROW ITS GOING DOWN! BRING THE RIDES OUT FOR A CRUISE TO THE SOUTH


----------



## rd62rdstr

*4 more days!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop!


----------



## ILUVMY82

theres a cruise on main street and car show fri-sun in MESA on friday look it up


----------



## djsire

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 27 2008, 12:30 PM~12537055
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Any car shows coming up in the Big PHX?


----------



## todamadre c.c

(AUTOZONE) in avondale iz throughing a show and shine good turn out last year this will be the 2nd time,ill post up info on monday. the people that were ther last year let the hente know what u think about the show and shine last year ,to give them an idea.,,,MORE INFO ON MONDAY NOT SURE ON THE DATE BUT THINK THIS MONTH ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Dec 30 2008, 07:25 PM~12563948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSTING FOR SAL WITH THE BLUE CUTTY HE ASK ME TO POST THIS SO HOPEFULLY IT CAN BE A BIG EVENT THIS EVENT IS IN HONOR OF OLANDO TRUJILLO THIS IS GOING TO BE AN ANNUAL EVENT TO BE HELD EVERY YEAR
> 
> REG IS FROM 7AM-10PM AND THE REG FEE IS GOING TO BE $10
> 
> THERE ARE GOING TO BE THROPHYS AND THE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS IS GOING TO BE 7FT TALL
> 
> ALL DAY RAFFLES AND FOOD VENDORS LETS MAKE THIS EVENT HAPPEN GUYS!!!! IF THERE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL THE NUMBER ON THE FLYER!
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: Good Cause!!!!


----------



## toons

only 12 teams will b alowed


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2009, 08:58 PM~12597081
> *Any car shows coming up in the Big <span style='color:green'>x2*


----------



## todamadre c.c

:thumbsup: Sunday January 25, 2009

435 N. Litchfield Rd

10am-2pm

* Raffles
* Bottled water and hot dogs
* Raffle tickets



The public will choose winner!! 



SHOW YOUR CAR AND SHINE :thumbsup: 
AUTOZONE  :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c

WE ARE NOT THROWING THE SHOW AND SHINE IT'S ALL AUTOZONE. THEY ASKED US TO PUT THE WORD OUT IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT LAST YEAR, SO WE GOING AGAIN TO ENJOY THE WEATHER,AND TAKE THE LOWRIDE OUT 4 A TEST DRIVE.AND IF ITS NOT RUNNING RIGHT BE A GOOD TIME TO BUY WHAT IT NEEDS. biggrin.gif SO COME ON OUT AND TAKE A CRUISE BEFORE THE MAIN EVENT cool.gif


----------



## todamadre c.c




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up AZ GENTE! Im now a photographer for IMPALAS MAGAZINE! If your car club is holding an event get at me and I'll hit it up!!!!! 


"BIGMANDO" :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 5 2009, 07:30 PM~12615604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 12 teams will b alowed
> *


I will be at this event!!!


----------



## Lunas64

The AutoZOne Event last year was a good turn out. Lots of food, prizes, a DJ, Several car clubs attended. Was a hot one tho. Hope this time the weather will be cooler. See you all there. Thanks TodaMadreCC for the info. Plus its by the house too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 17 2009, 04:53 PM~12734736
> *The AutoZOne Event last year was a good turn out. Lots of food, prizes, a DJ, Several car clubs attended. Was a hot one tho. Hope this time the weather will be cooler. See you all there.  Thanks TodaMadreCC for the info. Plus its by the house too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya it should be cooler ,and no promblem 4 the info it's always good to see all the lowrider together


----------



## todamadre c.c

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hardline90




----------



## todamadre c.c

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## todamadre c.c




----------



## todamadre c.c

:thumbsup: i got the flyer


----------



## todamadre c.c

:wave:


----------



## todamadre c.c

its going down tommaro so come and show your support to AUTOZONE so thay can do this 4 us every year.  and also thay will have a lot of prizes to give away :thumbsup: so hope to see u guys and gals there


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jan 24 2009, 08:09 PM~12805285
> *its going down tommaro so come and show your support to AUTOZONE so thay can do this 4 us every year.  and also thay will have a lot of prizes to give away  :thumbsup: so hope to see u guys and gals there
> *


goodtimes will show up


----------



## todamadre c.c

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## Mr.Andres

NEW IMAGE c.c. AND GRANDPAS PIZZA 1st. ANNUAL CAR SHOW
75TH AVE. & THOMAS, ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER
SUNDAY MARCH 22nd.
MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO TO COME. FLYER SHOULD BE UP THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

post in this up for : ermiegarcia


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 5 2009, 07:30 PM~12615604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 12 teams will b alowed
> *


----------



## doughboy93

POSTING THIS UP FOR A BROTHA AND HIS FAMILY.. EVERYONE WELCOME!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres




----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13071629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE




----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 5 2009, 09:03 AM~13189344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW IMAGE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13071629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LETS GET THIS SHOW POPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 12 2009, 04:54 PM~12986170
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## TonyO

Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:

Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show. Any info? :dunno:


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 21 2009, 08:48 PM~13071629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


society will make it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres

SAME SHOW JUST NEW FLYER LETS KEEP AZ POPPIN MARCH 22nd


----------



## TonyO

Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:

Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show. Any info? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Saw this in another topic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2009, 01:26 AM~13238584
> *Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:
> 
> Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show.  Any info? :dunno:
> *


----------



## TonyO

*
Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:

Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show. Any info? :dunno:*


----------



## Lil_Man_520

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2009, 05:02 PM~13268447
> *
> Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:
> 
> Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show.  Any info? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Mr.Andres

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 19 2009, 06:46 PM~13330659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SUNDAY
> *


TTMFT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## siccmonte79

* WELL ITS HAPPENIN AGAIN FELLTUCSONS FINEST CAR CLUB **AND ALL THE TUCSON RIDERS..... * :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## siccmonte79

*  SUP AZ...NICE PICS!!! HOPE EVERY-1 CAN MAKE IT TO THE T.F.C.C. PICNIC AGAIN THIS YEAR, THE SUPPORT FROM THE RYDERS MADE IT ALL HAPPEN.... *


----------



## TonyO

*
Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:

Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show. Any info? :dunno:*


----------



## mando

BAD ASS PICS HOMIE


----------



## thudy

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 24 2009, 05:09 PM~13377415
> *BAD ASS PICS HOMIE
> *


HELL YEA THAT'S WHAT I'AM TALKING ABOUT GOOD JOB RIGHT ON :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 08:48 PM~13373776
> *
> Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:
> 
> Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show.  Any info? :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 08:48 PM~13373776
> *
> Any info on the show they usually do at Casino Del Sol? :dunno:
> 
> Unidos CC usually puts it on its called Baja del Sol Car Show.  Any info? :dunno:
> *


*DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS SHOW?????*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## r.duarte82cutty

hey just postin' up info about a car show in Casa Grande, AZ. this Sunday April 5th, 2009. Move in from 8 to 11am....show from 12 to 5pm! $10 entry fee going toward the Boy's and Girl's Club Fight Against Abuse. Trophies, raffles, prizes, games, entertainment, etc. more info to come!!!!


----------



## primer665

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2009, 05:19 PM~13394591
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS SHOW?????
> *


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2009, 12:34 PM~13432885
> *
> *


Are you talking about the NEW CLASS Show? Ill call one of their members, and see what they say. Ill let you know as soon as I hear anything


----------



## Double Ease

This ones in Tucson...


----------



## 94 fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## r.duarte82cutty

the show i posted about in Casa Grande this Sunday has been dated for another time....more info to come!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Posting up for some homies!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 1 2009, 05:49 PM~13457859
> *Posting up for some homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See you there Mando :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 31 2009, 04:08 AM~13436061
> *Are you talking about the NEW CLASS Show? Ill call one of their members, and see what they say. Ill let you know as soon as I hear anything
> *


NO its put on by Unidos CC every year in Tucson at the Casino Del Sol. They give like $2500 to Best Car and last year they gave $50 to every category bike that took a 1st place award.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

CLICK ON THE LINK

http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp


----------



## CoupeDeville

that looks like its gonna be a nice show


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## r.duarte82cutty

got some info on show in Casa Grande.......April 26th.....Sonic's....flyer to be posted soon :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2009, 07:34 AM~13383432
> *:angry:
> *


*its not a new class or unidos show any more last year it was thrown by impalas car club, . . . .i heard its till going on and i will post a flyer when i get it *


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Apr 4 2009, 12:47 AM~13481137
> *THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79

*GOOD LOOKIN OUT DOGG....C U THERE!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Apr 4 2009, 06:39 AM~13479467
> *its not a new class or unidos show any more last year it was thrown by impalas car club, . . . .i heard its till going on and i will post a flyer when i get it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CoupeDeville

anybody got pics of the guadalupe show :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS

ANY ONE TAKE ANY PIC'S AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW i'D LIKE TO SEE THEM i GOT STUCK WORKING


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Apr 21 2009, 11:19 AM~13642681
> *ANY ONE TAKE ANY PIC'S AT  THE GUADALUPE SHOW i'D LIKE TO SEE THEM i GOT STUCK WORKING
> *


X5


----------



## CoupeDeville

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

When's the next Phx area show homie's!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We heard some some shit about Lazoya....
Is anyone going?


----------



## GG58

COME JOIN US FOR OUR 2ND ANNUAL FUEGO DE MAYO CELEBRATION WITH ALL PROCEEDS GOING TO THE WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS ASSOCIATION!!! 

SHOW 'N SHINE CARSHOW: SUNDAY, MAY 3RD, 2009
REGISTRATION: $10 TO BENEFIT WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS
MOVE IN: 9AM - 12PM
SHOW: 12PM - 5PM
** PEOPLE CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT @ 5PM **

LIVE MUSIC BY LATINO REBEL BAND STARTS @ 6PM
DJ STIXX IN THE MIX AND RECORD BREAKERS' DJ ROB G ON THE 1S AND 2S PLAYING ALL DAY LONG
POWER 98.3 LIVE BROADCAST FROM 1PM - 3PM

CONTACT LOS @ 602-515-4475 FOR REGISTRATION INFO!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

saw this in a nother topic @ :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by FUEGO_@Apr 30 2009, 11:31 PM~13751538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN:  THIS SUNDAY, MAY 3RD
> WHERE:  FUEGO BAR AND GRILL</span>, 9118 W VANBUREN, TOLLESON, AZ  85338
> REGISTRATION:  $10 WITH PROCEEDS BENEFITTING WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS
> MOVE IN: 9AM - 12PM
> SHOW:  12PM - 5PM
> *** PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT ***
> 
> LIVE BROADCAST BY POWER 98.3FM 1PM - 3PM
> DJ STIXX IN THE MIX WITH RECORD BREAKERS' DJ ROB G
> LIVE MUSIC BY LATINO REBEL BAND
> 
> CALL LOS @ 602.515.4475 FOR REGISTRATION INFORMATION OR <span style=\'color:red\'>FUEGO BAR AND GRILL @ 623.478.7300
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Anyword on the show in Tucson on the 22nd of June????


----------



## gzking




----------



## FUEGO

> _Originally posted by GG58_@May 1 2009, 09:59 AM~13754418
> *COME JOIN US FOR OUR 2ND ANNUAL FUEGO DE MAYO CELEBRATION WITH ALL PROCEEDS GOING TO THE WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS ASSOCIATION!!!
> 
> SHOW 'N SHINE CARSHOW: SUNDAY, MAY 3RD, 2009
> REGISTRATION: $10 TO BENEFIT WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS
> MOVE IN: 9AM - 12PM
> SHOW: 12PM - 5PM
> ** PEOPLE CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT @ 5PM **
> 
> LIVE MUSIC BY LATINO REBEL BAND STARTS @ 6PM
> DJ STIXX IN THE MIX AND RECORD BREAKERS' DJ ROB G ON THE 1S AND 2S PLAYING ALL DAY LONG
> POWER 98.3 LIVE BROADCAST FROM 1PM - 3PM
> 
> CONTACT LOS @ 602-515-4475 FOR REGISTRATION INFO!!!
> *



AHH YEAH... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!! GREAT FOOD, DRINK $PECIAL$ (FOR THE 21 & OVER) AND A NICE SUNDAY AFTERNOON WITH ALL YOUR FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 1 2009, 10:30 AM~13754753
> *saw this in a nother topic @ :thumbsup:
> *


pics of the show anyone :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by FUEGO_@Apr 30 2009, 11:31 PM~13751538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN:  THIS SUNDAY, MAY 3RD
> WHERE:  FUEGO BAR AND GRILL</span>, 9118 W VANBUREN, TOLLESON, AZ  85338
> REGISTRATION:  $10 WITH PROCEEDS BENEFITTING WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS
> MOVE IN: 9AM - 12PM
> SHOW:  12PM - 5PM
> *** PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT ***
> 
> LIVE BROADCAST BY POWER 98.3FM 1PM - 3PM
> DJ STIXX IN THE MIX WITH RECORD BREAKERS' DJ ROB G
> LIVE MUSIC BY LATINO REBEL BAND
> 
> CALL LOS @ 602.515.4475 FOR REGISTRATION INFORMATION OR <span style=\'color:red\'>FUEGO BAR AND GRILL @ 623.478.7300
> *


Great Show Yesterday..... My Sons And I Had A Good Time :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Man_520

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 4 2009, 07:53 AM~13777714
> *Great Show Yesterday..... My Sons And I Had A Good Time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

pics :dunno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 4 2009, 08:53 AM~13777714
> *Great Show Yesterday..... My Sons And I Had A Good Time :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 5 2009, 11:03 AM~13791574
> *pics :dunno:
> *


 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986

This one should be good.


----------



## CoupeDeville

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13803482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986
> 
> This one should be good.
> *


X2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

You know how that took to do Ese! Lol :biggrin:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT 










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## sixninebuicks

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13803482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986
> 
> This one should be good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT'S MY BUCKET DOING ON THAT FLYER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 2 2009, 08:25 PM~13767487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard this was canceled ? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Jun. 6 1st Annual Grand Slam Nam Jam Car Show 
Download Flyer/Reg.
presented by DesTRUCKtive Southern Az. Truck Club and Vietnam Veterans of America at Tucson Expo Center (3750 E. Irvington Rd.) - All vehicles welcome - $20 Pre-reg.,$25 day of show, Motorcycles/Bikes $15 Pre-reg.,$20 day of show - Reg. 9am-12pm, Show12pm-5pm - 15 Classes,1st-3rd Place Trophies + Best of Show - Goody bags to first 50 entries - Raffle givaways, DJ, 50/50, Live Music, and this is an outdoor event - Vendors welcome $25 per 10'x10', Auto Parts Swap Meet - You Won't Want To Miss This One ! ''Support Our Troops'' For all other information Call Eddie 520-867-1357 or Manny 520-661-6641 - (Hotel Finder) - Tucson **


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Link to download flyer :http://www.cruisinarizona.com


----------



## 66_rag

Is the super show in phoenix happening this year in august. i think it's the Johnny lozoya show.


----------



## CoupeDeville




----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13803482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986
> 
> This one should be good.
> *


TTT!!!! 

FYI............Anyone who's showing, you can bring in water and food on Sat's move in (2-8), but they won't let you on Sunday.
Bring your canopies!! 
Spread the word!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 6 2009, 11:03 AM~13803482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986
> 
> This one should be good.
> *



Called the radio station today! I will be doing the official show/hop coverage for the show & be in the magazine! Have them rides looking tight!


----------



## primer665

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

May 24 13th Annual Douglas Street Rods Car Show 
at Castro Park (10th St & D Ave) - $20 entry Day of Show -Reg. 9am-12pm, Judging 12pm-3pm, Awards 4pm - Trophies, DJ, Food/Beverages, Raffle, Door Prizes, 50/50, Auction, Hot Wheel Races, T-shirts available - Park on the green grass and enjoy the cool shade - Info: Reyes 520-364-2464 - (Wilcox Hotel Finder) - Douglas


----------



## CoupeDeville

uffin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CoupeDeville

Anybody got fort mcdowell casino show pixs :dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS

X 2 :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Fort Mc Dowell Pics!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## big boy 1

Good Pics Jay


----------



## big boy 1

Good Pics Jay


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## CoupeDeville

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CoupeDeville

uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up AZSIDE! I got a new service for you homies! Carshow Photo Prints! 









If you want a printed photo of your ride taken at a show let me know! 
check out BIGMANDOAZ.COM for more info!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## Raguness




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Here's some pics fromthe nm jam show in tucson az!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

The bike that made it out to the show,


----------



## alonzo

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville

:wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@May 26 2009, 08:05 PM~14008148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS FOR EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT ON SATURDAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE HAPPENING EVERY WEEKEND SO HOPE FOR EVERYBODY TO BE THERE EVERY WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 7 2009, 10:14 PM~14122826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14186271
> *THANKS FOR EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT ON SATURDAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.  :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE HAPPENING EVERY WEEKEND SO HOPE FOR EVERYBODY TO BE THERE EVERY WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14186271
> *THANKS FOR EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT ON SATURDAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.  :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE HAPPENING EVERY WEEKEND SO HOPE FOR EVERYBODY TO BE THERE EVERY WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


had a great time thanks


----------



## 47bombita

CRUZ'N FOR THE COMMUNITY FOOD BANK JUNE 28tH PRESENTED BY OLD MEMORIES TUCSON....

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDeville

:nicoderm:


----------



## Maricoparider

TTT


----------



## Maricoparider

Tuesday Night !!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

T~T~T


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some one emailed this to me..................









BARBECUE - CAR SHOW - TOY CAR EVENT 

Friday Night July 3rd, 2009 

6pm to 10pm 

Help get the word out! 

. 

OK here is a big test for our Cruise! Can we get 30+ Vehicles to participate in a Barbecue - Car Show - Toy Car Event on July 3rd, 2009. This event will help L-Train get his cooler fixed and test us to see just how many vehicles we can get to particapate. It is getting hot this time of year, but the nights are still cool. We will have a great Barbecue on the Patio of L-Train's and a Live DJ playing all your favorite tunes. FINALLY MUSIC! We need all of your help to get people signed up for the this Event. Tell all your friends to get there cool rides out and participate in a 4th of July celebration at L-Train's Cheap Seats Sports Grill on Friday Night the 3rd of July at 6pm - most of the Fireworks Events in the Valley have been canceled due to the economy, so here is a cool event you can have plenty of fun at and celebrate the 4th in Hot Rod fashion. Cool Cars, Cool Music, Great Food and just good family fun! 

. 

There will be Awards for the Show Vehicles: 

BEST ENGINE 

BEST INTERIOR 

BEST PAINT 

TOP 20 VEHICLES 

MOST MILES DRIVEN TO THE EVENT 

(Possible People's Choice Award)


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 23 2009, 06:46 PM~14277148
> *Some one emailed this to me..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARBECUE - CAR SHOW - TOY CAR EVENT
> 
> Friday Night July 3rd, 2009
> 
> 6pm to 10pm
> 
> Help get the word out!
> 
> .
> 
> OK here is a big test for our Cruise! Can we get 30+ Vehicles to participate in a Barbecue - Car Show - Toy Car Event on July 3rd, 2009. This event will help L-Train get his cooler fixed and test us to see just how many vehicles we can get to particapate. It is getting hot this time of year, but the nights are still cool. We will have a great Barbecue on the Patio of L-Train's and a Live DJ playing all your favorite tunes. FINALLY MUSIC! We need all of your help to get people signed up for the this Event. Tell all your friends to get there cool rides out and participate in a 4th of July celebration at L-Train's Cheap Seats Sports Grill on Friday Night the 3rd of July at 6pm - most of the Fireworks Events in the Valley have been canceled due to the economy, so here is a cool event you can have plenty of fun at and celebrate the 4th in Hot Rod fashion. Cool Cars, Cool Music, Great Food and just good family fun!
> 
> .
> 
> There will be Awards for the Show Vehicles:
> 
> BEST ENGINE
> 
> BEST INTERIOR
> 
> BEST PAINT
> 
> TOP 20 VEHICLES
> 
> MOST MILES DRIVEN TO THE EVENT
> 
> (Possible People's Choice Award)
> *


Sounds like fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## alonzo

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47bombita

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713
:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

Anything on the west side of town


----------



## gzking

Come join UCE Car Club( Phoenix ) Sunday July 19th @ Encanto Park for a BBQ !!
Bring your own food & have the UCE guys grill it for you 
Time will be from noon till whenever . 
We would like to welcome all Clubs and Solo riders to come out and have a good time . 

Big Mando 88 is working on a flyer for us , once his Majic is complete we will post that up 

Any questions or additional information text or call Justin 602-481-1631


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14323293
> *Come join UCE Car Club( Phoenix ) Sunday July 19th @ Encanto Park for a BBQ !!
> Bring your own food & have the UCE guys grill it for you
> Time will be from noon till whenever .
> We would like to welcome all Clubs and Solo riders to come out and have a good time .
> 
> Big Mando 88 is working on a flyer for us , once his Majic is complete we will post that up
> 
> Any questions or additional information text or call Justin 602-481-1631
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Dont forget this event.....









Flyer by BigMandoaz.com


----------



## ENCINAS

anybody getting to gether for a cruise fourth of july weekend


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 4 2009, 07:16 AM~14378679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 4 2009, 06:16 AM~14378679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HOPE SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE TONIGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: T>T<T :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What up Big Boy ? you going to the UCE picnic?


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2009, 12:52 PM~14393629
> *What up Big Boy ? you going to the UCE picnic?
> *


Yea bro well be there...Are you guys going? pm sent bro


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

YEAH WERE HAVEING A MEETING THAT DAY IM TRYING TO GET THE GUYS TO HAVE IT THERE .SO WE CAN SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS IN PHX !!!! PM SENT


----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## troy1979

AZ SIDE Tattoo Blvd & Nifty Fifty’s Night Club’s First annual Lowrider Car Show & Hop
35th AVE & Glendale Saturday July 11th 4-10p


----------



## AzRockabilly.net




----------



## CoupeDeville




----------



## Mr.Andres

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14346410
> *Dont forget this event.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer by BigMandoaz.com
> *


TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

got some nice rides in here.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Club Unity!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14429612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wienershnitzel TONIGHT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14429612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66




----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

http://www.cruisinarizona.com/carshows.html




Cruisin' Arizona Car Shows

Join our Email List
Make Your Reservations with Cruisin' Arizona
Get Acrobat
To Download any of the .pdf files you will need Adobe Acrobat Reader

Welcome
Welcome to the NEW Cruisin Arizona. We have recreated Cruisin Arizona, with the same basic content as before but with a new look and interface. Enjoy Looking around! If you find anything that needs to be corrected Contact us... Thanks






Check Your Bookmarks
If you came to a page called "Missing.htm" you should check and update your Bookmarks.


Featured Car Shows

* Jul. 18 - Sweet Wheels Car Show - Snowflake
* Aug. 15 - Blast from the Past - Alpine
* Aug. 22-23 - La Firme Tattoo & Car Show - Phoenix
* Aug. 29 - Apache County Motorsports Day - St. Johns
* Sep. 11-13 - Flagstaff Route 66 Days Charity Car Show - Flagstaff
* Sep. 19 - Historic Route 66 Classic Car Show - Seligman
* Oct. 10 - Cars in the Park - Sierra Vista
* Oct. 11 - Goodyear Autofest Charity Show & Food Drive - Goodyear
* Oct. 16 - Thunderbird Birthday Party - Phoenix
* Oct. 17 - 3rd Annual Tucson Classics Car Show - Tucson
* Oct. 17 - Buckets, Blowers and Bombers - Mesa
* Oct. 18 - Bearly Cruzin' Car & Bike Show - Tempe
* Oct. 25 - Fire it up Car Show - Peoria
* Nov. 8 - Indian School Road Block Party - Phoenix
* Nov. 14 -Cops and Rodders Car, Truck & Motorcycle Show - Tucson


----------



## CHUCKS66

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, Noon to Midnight
Throughout Museum Grounds

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 18 2009, 09:53 AM~14511339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS IS AN EVERY SATURDAY THING AT 51ST AND BASELINE AND WIENERSHNITZEL.... SO THAT WE CAN KICK BACK....ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO GO..HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT ON SATURDAY'S :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Bruce

Any Lowrider Shows August 1st or 2nd?

I'll be in Phoenix for a few days and would like to check out the scene


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Jul 28 2009, 10:12 AM~14604719
> *Any Lowrider Shows August 1st or 2nd?
> 
> I'll be in Phoenix for a few days and would like to check out the scene
> *


nope. Just the Wiener schnitzel thing posted above......


----------



## Crazy Bruce

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2009, 07:46 PM~14609934
> *nope. Just the Wiener schnitzel thing posted above......
> *



Thanks... I might check that out :thumbsup: 

Any other recommendations for things to see and do in the Phoenix area :dunno:

What parts shops do you have???


----------



## DEMENTED_1

Sorry for the interuption homies but need to get the word out.

To the homies of lay it low in AZ,

Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
heres is a pic of it










its a 1973 impala stolen out of Mesa, had no interior, no bumpers, car is primered in and out. 

please if u hear ,see, or know anyone tryin to sell primered parts of this make and model let me know, any news would be greatful.
Thanks again homies RESPECT.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## CoupeDeville

uffin:


----------



## Double Ease




----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jul 31 2009, 04:55 PM~14641809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$50 TO REGISTER


----------



## CHUCKS66

[/quote]




TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

SAW THIS IN THE BIKE SECTION!!!! :thumbsup: 

CONTACT azrdr. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20784
azrdr,
I am looking for 20 bikes to display at this event, every participant will recieve a fullsize plaque. This event is by invitation only, if you are interested please pm me and I will reply with an email address and send me a pic of your bike(s). 

I've already locked in the The Paz Bros, Lowrider Bike of The Year (Man of Steel) and The Rollerz Only. 

Thank You for your responses,

Bobby Quihuis
















Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.
[/quote]


----------



## azrdr

> SAW THIS IN THE BIKE SECTION!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> CONTACT azrdr. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20784
> azrdr,
> I am looking for 20 bikes to display at this event, every participant will recieve a fullsize plaque. This event is by invitation only, if you are interested please pm me and I will reply with an email address and send me a pic of your bike(s).
> 
> I've already locked in the The Paz Bros, Lowrider Bike of The Year (Man of Steel) and The Rollerz Only.
> 
> Thank You for your responses,
> 
> Bobby Quihuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom Sightings Fiesta
> featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider
> 
> August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
> Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell
> 
> In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.
> 
> From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.
> 
> As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.
> 
> Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
> Check back regularly for updates.
> 
> Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


[/quote]

TTT


----------



## BIGGATO799

> SAW THIS IN THE BIKE SECTION!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> CONTACT azrdr. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20784
> azrdr,
> I am looking for 20 bikes to display at this event, every participant will recieve a fullsize plaque. This event is by invitation only, if you are interested please pm me and I will reply with an email address and send me a pic of your bike(s).
> 
> I've already locked in the The Paz Bros, Lowrider Bike of The Year (Man of Steel) and The Rollerz Only.
> 
> Thank You for your responses,
> 
> Bobby Quihuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom Sightings Fiesta
> featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider
> 
> August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
> Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell
> 
> In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.
> 
> From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.
> 
> As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.
> 
> Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
> Check back regularly for updates.
> 
> Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


[/quote]

TTT
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> SAW THIS IN THE BIKE SECTION!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> CONTACT azrdr. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20784
> azrdr,
> I am looking for 20 bikes to display at this event, every participant will recieve a fullsize plaque. This event is by invitation only, if you are interested please pm me and I will reply with an email address and send me a pic of your bike(s).
> 
> I've already locked in the The Paz Bros, Lowrider Bike of The Year (Man of Steel) and The Rollerz Only.
> 
> Thank You for your responses,
> 
> Bobby Quihuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom Sightings Fiesta
> featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider
> 
> August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
> Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell
> 
> In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.
> 
> From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.
> 
> As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.
> 
> Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
> Check back regularly for updates.
> 
> Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


[/quote]

IM THERE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

_*AZSIDE! This is what we got going on. Be sure to save the date as we plan our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Intro Cruise Night! It will all be finalized by next week!*_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14666888
> *AZSIDE! This is what we got going on. Be sure to save the date as we plan our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Intro Cruise Night! It will all be finalized by next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Possible model shoot!!!!


----------



## Crazy Bruce

Back from my trip to Phoenix... 

I spent 6 days doing the typical tourist things people do in Arizona... Montezuma Castle, Jerome, Meteor Crater, Grand Canyon, Sedona, Navajo Indian Reservation, Flagstaff, Scotsdale, all over Phoenix... even made it out to the Heart Attack Grill... the nurses were hot... the food was not... scariest burger I have ever eaten

I put lots of miles on my rental... friendly people, great weather, awesome landscape... didn't see nearly as many lowriders as I expected.

Awesome State :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

This is a hour drive from Yuma, so like 4 hours from phx. This has always been a good show! I might be checking this out again this year!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Alley Boy Production & Az Street Kings DVD's will be out shooting the rides!
So bring your switches and get in one of the hottest Az DVD's around!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c

wut up AZ )( TODAMADRE C.C wil be celebrating our 18th anniversary picnic at (ESTRELLA PARK in GOODYEAR AZ) ON (SUNDAY,OCT.18 ) the week after the VEGAS SHOW.....FLYER COMMING SOON FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 6 2009, 02:05 PM~14695222
> *wut up AZ )( TODAMADRE C.C wil be celebrating our 18th anniversary picnic at (ESTRELLA PARK in GOODYEAR AZ) ON (SUNDAY,OCT.18 ) the week after the VEGAS SHOW.....FLYER COMMING SOON FOR MORE INFO.
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## todamadre c.c




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Models will be at the car wash at 10:30 am!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow

How was the car wash? i missed it, post pics?


----------



## not US or THEM

pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics, pics!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ

Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64


----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 05:16 PM~14728742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ
> 
> Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDeville

:thumbsup:


----------



## arizonasupershow

ARIZONA ROLL CALL.........












DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS OUR 30TH ANNUAL ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 
HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO SEPTEMBER 26&27, 2009

EXHIBITOR AND VENDOR SPACE AVAILABLE FOR MORE INFO CALL 623-377-2001
OR EMAIL [email protected]

http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show


----------



## BigMandoAZ

LIVE PERFORMANCE BY MC BENER ONE


----------



## daddyworld

> _Originally posted by arizonasupershow_@Aug 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14765594
> *ARIZONA ROLL CALL.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS OUR 30TH ANNUAL ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
> HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO SEPTEMBER 26&27, 2009
> 
> EXHIBITOR AND VENDOR SPACE AVAILABLE FOR MORE INFO CALL 623-377-2001
> OR EMAIL [email protected]
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/arizona_super_show
> *


----------



## gcareaga

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 12:14 PM~14784056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE PERFORMANCE BY MC BENER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 05:16 PM~14728742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ
> 
> Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64
> *


time to roll


----------



## BIGGATO799

that's this weekend guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! going to be a good turn out!!!!!!! free to all


----------



## BIGGATO799

> SAW THIS IN THE BIKE SECTION!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> CONTACT azrdr. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20784
> azrdr,
> I am looking for 20 bikes to display at this event, every participant will recieve a fullsize plaque. This event is by invitation only, if you are interested please pm me and I will reply with an email address and send me a pic of your bike(s).
> 
> I've already locked in the The Paz Bros, Lowrider Bike of The Year (Man of Steel) and The Rollerz Only.
> 
> Thank You for your responses,
> 
> Bobby Quihuis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom Sightings Fiesta
> featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider
> 
> this weekend !!!!!
> 
> August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
> Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell
> 
> In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.
> 
> From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.
> 
> As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.
> 
> Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
> Check back regularly for updates.
> 
> Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


[/quote]


----------



## Lunas64

> BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ
> 
> Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64
> Lets do this!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ
> 
> Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64
> Lets do this!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite

TECHNIQUES C.C. IS HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SAT. AT 845 S. DOBSON RD. IN MESA AZ. @ THE AUTO ZONE ON 8th AVE. & DOBSON RD. BRING YOUR CHECKBOOK, VISA, MASTER CARD, HELL BRING YOUR QUEST CARD. ALL DONATIONS WELCOME!!! BRING YOUR LO-LO, TRUCKS, CARS!! IF ITS GOT WHEELS, BRING IT!! WE'LL WASH IT!!! WE'LL HAVE D.J. MIDNITE DROPING OLD SCHOOL WITH ALL YOU OLD SCHOOL HITS!! SO COME ONE COME ALL!!! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!AGAIN, THATS THIS SAT. @ THE AUTO ZONE ON 8th AVE & DOBSON IN MESA AZ.!!! 845 S. DOBSON RD MESA AZ. FOR MORE IMFO CONTACT D.J. MIDNITE @ (602)643-9825. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Upcoming Tucson Shows


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THIS SAT, AUG 29TH


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

AW SWEET!!! FINALY A TOPIC ALL ABOUT ALL THINGS AZ. WHATS UP FELLOW AZ RESIDENTS? IS THERE ANY CAR AND OR BICYCLE SHOWS,MEETS,PICNICS,CRUISES OR EVENTS IN,NEAR OR AROUND KINGMAN/GOLDEN VALLEY? I GOTTS TA GET MY BIKES BACK IN THE SHOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: hey low low friends and family from around the az,socal and nv area. please come suport the 4th annual veterans day carshow at anderson chrysler in havasu city on november 7th. 

there will be free food and drinks for everyone. along with the carshow there will be...hot wheel racing for the children, color guard and raffles for everyone. prizes include a brand new set of tires to one lucky raffler. and a cash raffle (50/25-15-10%) 

there will be "19" trophies to be awarded, picked by celebrity judges.
PROSSEDS GO TO SUPPORT THE VETERANS OF LAKE HAVASU CITY. 

ENTRY CLASS
(ONLY ONE CLASSIFICATION PER PERSON )

CATAGORES ARE...

orignial///modified///new og///mody///new
1929&older og/mody car

1930-1949 og/mody car

1950-1969 og/mody car

1970& newer og/mody/new car

1948& older og/mody truck

1949& newer og/mody truck

all convertables w/t

all under construction-driven

rat rods

sports cars(any year)

and of coures lowriders not mentiond in flyer . but the above mean all types of car catagories(rods,classic,og,lowrider,race car,new,ect) 

all vehicles are eligible 
for
best of show(anderson pick)

best mopar(anderson pick)

havasu classics president's pick(bob houghton)

----------parking togather,,, arrive togather-----------

show starts 9:00am --- 3opm november 7th 2009
for more info log on to www.andersondeals.com or call (866) 455-3457....

( ID SURE LOVE TO SEE SOME LOWRIDER CARS,TRUCKS,BOMBS AND BIKES/TRIKES OUT THERE BESIDES MY SELF)

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME. PEACE. SINCER NOSTALGIA CAR N BIKE CLUB KINGMAN/GOLDEN VALLEY AZ CHAPTERS PRESIDENT MATT PIMENTEL. 
[/quote]
come suport the lowrider movment.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## big boy 1

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## danny chawps




----------



## arizonasupershow

THE TRADITION CONTINUES
ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING IN THE MAKING 
FEATURING ARIZONA’S OLDEST CAR CLUB


SOFISTICATED FEW

SPIRIT

INTRUDERS – AZ

NEW IMAGE

UNIQUE

DUKES – PHX & LA

PHOENIX CRIME

LA GENTE – OXNARD & IMPERIAL VALLEY 

PHOENIX CAR CLUB

SILENT BREEZE

MAJESTICS – PHOENIX, FLAGSTAFF & CASA GRANDE

WEST SIDE – LA

LOS ANGELES

GROUPE – PHX & OC

STREET KINGS 

AND MANY MORE SPEICAL 
ENTRIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

THE FUTURE BEGINS SEPTEMBER 26&27 
THE NEXT 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING

ENTERTAINMENT JUST ADDED

MR. D

ROCKY PADILLA

THE MAJORS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey low low friends and family from around the az,socal and nv area. please come suport the 4th annual veterans day carshow at anderson chrysler in havasu city on november 7th. 

there will be free food and drinks for everyone. along with the carshow there will be...hot wheel racing for the children, color guard and raffles for everyone. prizes include a brand new set of tires to one lucky raffler. and a cash raffle (50/25-15-10%) 

there will be "19" trophies to be awarded, picked by celebrity judges.
PROSSEDS GO TO SUPPORT THE VETERANS OF LAKE HAVASU CITY. 

ENTRY CLASS
(ONLY ONE CLASSIFICATION PER PERSON )

CATAGORES ARE...

orignial///modified///new og///mody///new
1929&older og/mody car

1930-1949 og/mody car

1950-1969 og/mody car

1970& newer og/mody/new car

1948& older og/mody truck

1949& newer og/mody truck

all convertables w/t

all under construction-driven

rat rods

sports cars(any year)

and of coures lowriders not mentiond in flyer . but the above mean all types of car catagories(rods,classic,og,lowrider,race car,new,ect) 

all vehicles are eligible 
for
best of show(anderson pick)

best mopar(anderson pick)

havasu classics president's pick(bob houghton)

----------parking togather,,, arrive togather-----------

show starts 9:00am --- 3opm november 7th 2009
for more info log on to www.andersondeals.com or call (866) 455-3457....

( ID SURE LOVE TO SEE SOME LOWRIDER CARS,TRUCKS,BOMBS AND BIKES/TRIKES OUT THERE BESIDES MY SELF)

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME. PEACE. SINCER NOSTALGIA CAR N BIKE CLUB KINGMAN/GOLDEN VALLEY AZ CHAPTERS PRESIDENT MATT PIMENTEL. 
come suport the lowrider movment.


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14600711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

_An event so Nice we have to do it Twice!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15067693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We need Lowriders BAD!!!!!!
For the Kids!!!!!
Good Cause!!!


----------



## arizonasupershow




----------



## gzking




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 14 2009, 12:37 PM~15077124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix 

*This is what club UNITY is all about!!! *
*So get ready Arizona, its going to be another BIG & BADASS EVENT!!!!*


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 04:52 PM~15090287
> *They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix
> 
> This is what club UNITY is all about!!!
> So get ready Arizona, its going to be another BIG & BADASS EVENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

2ND ANNUAL EDDIE TORRES BRUSH BASH


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Lowriders needed!!!!!
Help them help the kids!!!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 16 2009, 10:03 AM~15097173
> *2ND ANNUAL EDDIE TORRES BRUSH BASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E.T. IS TILL AROUND :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking

TTT


----------



## arizonasupershow




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## 47bombita




----------



## 47bombita




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We forgot this one homie's!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We got this coming up homie's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr.Andres

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2009, 08:38 PM~15267735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE WITH THE HOMIES. JUST RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD FROM ME.


----------



## todamadre c.c

AND NOW ADDING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 7 2009, 01:27 PM~15294204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW ADDING TO THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:54 AM~15302690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


t t t


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## todamadre c.c




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 13 2009, 09:06 PM~15349325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM THERE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15362482
> *IM THERE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Oct 13 2009, 09:06 PM~15349325-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-todamadre c.c_@Oct 13 2009, 09:06 PM~15349325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 13 2009, 08:06 PM~15349325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


INTRUDERS CC will be rollin in deep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 16 2009, 08:22 PM~15382838
> *INTRUDERS CC will be rollin in deep!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale luna see ther carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c

wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY

$10 per bikes

$20 per car

for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.

and also having a costume contest for the kids 
for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523


----------



## todamadre c.c

wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C









 ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY

$10 per bikes

$20 per car

for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.

and also having a costume contest for the kids 
for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 02:14 PM~15446680
> *wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY
> 
> $10 per bikes
> 
> $20 per car
> 
> for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.
> 
> and also having a costume contest for the kids
> for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what time will the show start and end? 
bigg J society cc


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465512
> *what time will the show start and end?
> bigg J society cc
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465512
> *what time will the show start and end?
> bigg J society cc
> *


 JUST GOT INFO FROM 8 TO 11 MOVE IN AND FROM 12 TO 5 LOWRIDER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 02:14 PM~15446680
> *wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY
> 
> $10 per bikes
> 
> $20 per car
> 
> for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.
> 
> and also having a costume contest for the kids
> for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 26 2009, 08:41 PM~15476266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## GAME TIME

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 26 2009, 09:41 PM~15476266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 01:14 PM~15446680
> *wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY
> 
> $10 per bikes
> 
> $20 per car
> 
> for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.
> 
> and also having a costume contest for the kids
> for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


12pm -5pm


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 02:14 PM~15446680
> *wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY
> 
> $10 per bikes
> 
> $20 per car
> 
> for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.
> 
> and also having a costume contest for the kids
> for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME!


----------



## todamadre c.c

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 01:14 PM~15446680
> *wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY
> 
> $10 per bikes
> 
> $20 per car
> 
> for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.
> 
> and also having a costume contest for the kids
> for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CHICANO YQUE




----------



## hoodstar




----------



## rd62rdstr

Here are the updated classes for the carshow on Saturday in Tucson.

Best Bomb
Best 60's
Best 70's
Best 80's 
Best 90's 
Best Luxury
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Truck
Best Motorcycle
Best Bicycle / Pedal Car
Single Pump Hop 
Double Pump hop 
Bikini Contest
Best Interior
Club Participation

Cash award will be given to the highest hop of the day. Cash award will be given to the 1st place bikini contest winner.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Oct 27 2009, 08:30 PM~15487267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

=rd62rdstr,Nov 16 2009, 12:03 PM~15679980]
Here are the updated classes for the carshow on Saturday in Tucson.

Best Bomb
Best 60's
Best 70's
Best 80's 
Best 90's 
Best Luxury
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Truck
Best Motorcycle
Best Bicycle / Pedal Car
Single Pump Hop 
Double Pump hop 
Bikini Contest
Best Interior
Club Participation

Cash award will be given to the highest hop of the day. Cash award will be given to the 1st place bikini contest winner. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 23 2009, 12:41 PM~15755015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>AlleyBoy Productions & AZ StreetKings DVD will be filming this show for the up coming video "King of the Calles"!!!!!!
Lets show the world Az finest!!!!!!</span>


----------



## 602 Monte




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## HYPNOTIC87




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a new toy of equal or greater value will be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15920135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Please show us some luv and support us....
CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928

THIS IS WHERE THE BEST OF AZ FACES THE BEST OF CALIFORNIA....WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!!!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Dec 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15920135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ttt.......................gt*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!

Awards will be given plus best of show trophies!
Move in will begin at 10:00 a.m. Saturday December !9th.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 17 2009, 10:08 AM~16008581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
> Thank you
> Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa)
> They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated.
> 
> Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!
> 
> Awards will be given plus best of show trophies!
> Move in will begin at 10:00 a.m. Saturday December !9th.
> *



Would like to say thank you to all the clubs for showing up and donating toys and money for the toy drive! It was a HUGE success! Lots of people and goodtimes.
We had the news media there to do a story on the lowrider community supprting the community! We couldnt have done it without you! 

So thanks goes out to the following clubs:
Old Memories
Groupe
Originales for Life
GoodTimes
Sophisticated Few
Rollerz Only
Society

And the solo riders! .....the Leon Family and all the motorcycles that rolled in.
Also to our vendors who came: Capital metal finishing, Hoodstar Customs paint, J and F upholstery and many more.
Thank you.....CPLC also would like to thank you for making it a success and putting smiles on the faces of all the children it will benefit.

Also Buffalo Wild Wings was very impressed with how well the show was and how peaceful the atmosphere was. It all comes down to is that we have to UNITE in the Lowridering Community......United we stand....Divided we fall.

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

PEACE
NEMESIS CAR CLUB


----------



## ENCINAS

what's going on this weekend any cruzin


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAEK0P-nzhI


----------



## Hermanos of Peace




----------



## CrazyPirate

das righttttttttt


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

DON'T MISS OUT,LAST SHOW SOLD OUT!


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

CHECK THIS OUT NEXT FRIDAY! VIVA LA RAZABILLY!


----------



## dads86regal




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15991859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHERE THE BEST OF AZ FACES THE BEST OF CALIFORNIA....WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!!!
> *


is the park across from autozone next to the titty bar ???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 8 2010, 02:33 PM~16227433
> *is the park across from autozone next to the titty bar ???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Ya thats the one homie... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 8 2010, 02:33 PM~16227433
> *is the park across from autozone next to the titty bar ???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Did you say titty bar :biggrin: ????????????


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 8 2010, 05:49 PM~16229384
> *Did you say titty bar :biggrin: ????????????
> *



Yup good spot for an after party.. :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## BigMandoAZ

*WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte




----------



## doughboy93

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jan 21 2010, 07:54 AM~16361796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THATS A KICKASS CASINO!!!


----------



## Lunas64

> *WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
> This Saturday!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Lunas64,Jan 25 2010, 06:00 PM~16408593]
=BigMandoAZ,Jan 19 2010, 02:30 PM~16341296]








*WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
This Saturday!!! :biggrin:

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## lilwill1999

:biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 03:30 PM~16341296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## This Is Dre

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 28 2010, 09:44 AM~16439219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net

Don't forget this Saturday! 
















DON'T MISS OUT,LAST SHOW SOLD OUT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please come out Phx and support this youngster.


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## mando

NEW IMAGE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW COMING MARCH 21,2010 FLYER AND DETAILS COMING SOON


----------



## mando

TTT


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## AZ-GTIMER

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16483089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to the top for AZ


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 31 2010, 11:19 PM~16474166
> *NEW IMAGE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW COMING MARCH 21,2010 FLYER AND DETAILS COMING SOON
> *


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Please all car clubs....
Come out and get on this DVD......
Lets show the Nation what we got...... :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## gabelarazacc

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Feb 3 2010, 09:11 AM~16498457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LA RAZACC :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG E 602

whats coming up after the super show?


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 AM~16709863
> *whats coming up after the super show?
> *


NEW IMAGE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT GRANDPAS PIZZA 75TH N THOMAS WE SHOULD HAVE THE FLYER BY THE END OF THE WEEK ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE AZ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG E 602

date set 4 new image show?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Feb 26 2010, 07:19 AM~16731836
> *date set 4 new image show?
> *


Sunday march 21 at grandpas pizza on 75th ave and Thomas southeast corner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## azrdr

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 2 2010, 08:20 PM~16777235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

$


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
Location coming soon!!!!!!
Flyer coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
Location coming soon!!!!!!
Flyer coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*SUP AZ LET'S GET SOME ARIZONA'S BADDEST RIDES TO YUMA FOR THE SHOW WHERE THE BEST OF THE AZ CARS COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF THE CALI RIDES...................*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Anyone hearanything about this show?


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 29 2010, 07:31 PM~17037968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hearanything about this show?
> *


 :biggrin: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow

Anyone going to the Cruising on Central this saturday at central mall park, they got it every 1 saturday of april and october, it gets poppin!


----------



## siccmonte79

:biggrin:

 * THIS HOP BROUGHT TO YOU BY -TUCSONS FINEST CAR CLUB- AND MAGOO'S HYDRAULICS!!!!! **-#11 PUMP HEAD- AND -CHROME COMP MOTOR- DONATED FOR STREET SINGLE courteousy of MAGOO'S HYDRAULICS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG THX DOGG!!!!! MORE TO COME.... *   :biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## siccmonte79

:thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!





































_
PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD._


----------



## siccmonte79

:biggrin:

 * THIS HOP BROUGHT TO YOU BY -TUCSONS FINEST CAR CLUB- AND MAGOO'S HYDRAULICS!!!!! **-#11 PUMP HEAD- AND -CHROME COMP MOTOR- DONATED FOR STREET SINGLE courteousy of MAGOO'S HYDRAULICS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG THX DOGG!!!!! MORE TO COME.... *   :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## siccmonte79

*  WELL IT LOOKS LIKE NUTHIN' BUT SUNSHINE** 84 DEGREES FOR SAT... DOIN' THE CAR HOP @ 5:20 P.M. IN THE EVENING..... WE'LL HAVE PLENTY OF SPACE AND IF NOT WE'LL MAKE SPACE.... * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79




----------



## doughboy93

TO ALL RIDERS!!!

THERE IS GOIN TO BE A SHOW N SHINE/ SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT THIS SATURDAY (THE 24TH) IN CASA GRANDE. JUST A LIL SHOW N SHINE TO HELP PROMOTE THE TOURNAMENT. ALL RIDES WELCOME FROM LOWRIDES TO HOT RODS!!

FREE REGISTRATION TO ALL WHO ENTER WITH TROPHIES BEIN GIVIN AWAY FOR DIFFERENT CLASSES!!

BRING THE FAMILY AND THE RIDES!!! FOOD AND OTHER VENDERS WILL BE THERE ALL DAY!!! 

ANY INFO NEEDED CONTACT SUZY @ TRIPLE 9 DESIGNS 520-518-0999.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## og ron c

Does anyone know if there is going to be a johnny lazoya car show sometime around august in Phoenix?


----------



## mandini

i think its in september this year.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

WHATZ UP AZ


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TTT


----------



## og ron c

Any news on when there is gonna be a super events car show in tucson or phoenix. I'm trying to plan my vacation around it. lol


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Is there any more shows coming up in May or June


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Whatz up AZ


----------



## selectautomotive

*Move In: Saturday, June 19th 6am - 11am*​
Inspired by the new AZSB 1070, our “Beat the Bill” Concert and Car Show will not only inspire community awareness and cooperation, it will also give everyone that participates in the event an opportunity to give back to the community. A percentage of our proceeds will be donated to selected local organizations. This change starts with you. So we encourage everyone to support our cause by enjoying the festivities and doing their part to “Beat the Bill” in their own way.


----------



## selectautomotive

> _Originally posted by selectautomotive_@May 22 2010, 02:55 PM~17571771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move In:  Saturday, June 19th 6am - 11am​
> Inspired by the new AZSB 1070, our “Beat the Bill” Concert and Car Show will not only inspire community awareness and cooperation, it will also give everyone that participates in the event an opportunity to give back to the community. A percentage of our proceeds will be donated to selected local organizations. This change starts with you. So we encourage everyone to support our cause by enjoying the festivities and doing their part to “Beat the Bill” in their own way.
> *



Inspired by the new Arizona bill SB 1070, our “Beat the Bill” Concert and Car Show will not only inspire community awareness and cooperation, it will also give everyone that participates in the event an opportunity to give back to the community. A percentage of our proceeds will be donated to selected local organizations. This change starts with you. So we encourage everyone to support our cause by enjoying the festivities and doing their part to “Beat the Bill” in their own way. Your registration fee will be 100% tax deductible!!! 

Many special guests will be attending along with millions of viewers from across the world will be watching your rides as they lay on the grass and shine in the sun!!! Bring your popup tents and coolers will be allowed with your own water bottles. Kids activities (suggest swimwear attire) all day long!

Again, ALL EYEZ IS ON ARIZONA and this event will help us reach community awareness, unity and then some!!! We can come together and Beat The Bill!!!


TTT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## FOOLISH ONE

;~{}


----------



## selectautomotive

> _Originally posted by selectautomotive_@May 24 2010, 01:11 PM~17587798
> *Inspired by the new Arizona bill SB 1070, our “Beat the Bill” Concert and Car Show will not only inspire community awareness and cooperation, it will also give everyone that participates in the event an opportunity to give back to the community. A percentage of our proceeds will be donated to selected local organizations. This change starts with you. So we encourage everyone to support our cause by enjoying the festivities and doing their part to “Beat the Bill” in their own way. Your registration fee will be 100% tax deductible!!!
> 
> Many special guests will be attending along with millions of viewers from across the world will be watching your rides as they lay on the grass and shine in the sun!!! Bring your popup tents and coolers will be allowed with your own water bottles. Kids activities (suggest swimwear attire) all day long!
> 
> Again, ALL EYEZ IS ON ARIZONA and this event will help us reach community awareness, unity and then some!!! We can come together and Beat The Bill!!!
> TTT...    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



TTT!!!


----------



## Five2Cero

any werd on tha streetz yet guyz?? kar showz? kruizes?? TuCson or Phx?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

<span style='color:red'>we invite you to come join us as we celebrate all the fathers this warm june 20th in arizona. come out, bring out the bbq and can beers and gather the family for a nice cruise to the park . we are trying for a hop and tug of war. cars and bikes all welcome. no registration fees just fun in the sun. the bbq/cruise starts at 11:30am sunday morning and ends at 4:00pm sunday evening.  

here is a map to the park. the bbq/cruise is at fire fighter park.


----------



## MARIO_B

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## MUMBLES84

WE HOPE YOU WILL JOIN US JUNE 13TH TO RAISE MONEY FOR A LOCAL LAS VEGAS CHILDRENS CHARITY... GRANT A GIFT AUTISM FOUNDATION... ALL FUNDS GRANT A GIFT AUTISM FOUNDATION RAISES STAY'S "LOCAL" TO HELP "LOCAL CHILDREN" SUFFERING WITH AUTISM AS WELL AS TO HELP MEET THE EVERYDAY NEEDS OF THEIR FAMILIES.

SO COME OUT & ENJOY A DAY FILLED WITH ENTERTAINMENT N FUN 4 ADULTS & KIDS AND HELP US RAISE FUNDS FOR THIS LOCAL CHARITY FOR CHILDREN SUFFERING FROM AUTISM AS WELL AS HELP US SPREAD AWARENESS ABOUT AUTISM


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

TTT


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

ttt


----------



## ArizA75

Whats up Az?? ArizA C.C. is the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Whatz up AZ. What up 4 this weekin any shows coming up?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Jul 6 2010, 08:42 AM~17972318
> *Whatz up AZ. What up 4 this weekin any shows coming up?
> *


Check out the flyers in the OG AZ SIDE thread in the regional lowriders folder
:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Kool thankz


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

CLASSES/CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW... 30's, 40,s o.g, street, mild. 50's o.g, street, mild. 60's o.g, street, mild, semi, full this goes for hardtop and convertibles. 
70's street, mild, semi, full . 80's street, mild, semi, full. 90's street, mild, semi, full. 2000's street, mild, semi, full. Luxury 79's & under , luxury 89's & under, luxury 90's & newer. Elco's street, mild, semi, full. Bomb, Trucks 55's & under o.g, street,mild. S.U.V's street, semi, full.</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGE BY AN OUTSIDE PARTY.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## JASJR

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 13 2010, 02:36 PM~18037712
> *CLASSES/CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW...  30's, 40,s  o.g, street, mild.  50's o.g, street, mild. 60's o.g, street, mild, semi, full this goes for hardtop and convertibles.
> 70's street, mild, semi, full . 80's street, mild, semi, full. 90's street, mild, semi, full. 2000's street, mild, semi, full. Luxury 79's & under , luxury 89's & under, luxury 90's & newer. Elco's street, mild, semi, full. Bomb, Trucks 55's & under o.g, street,mild. S.U.V's street, semi, full.</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGE BY AN OUTSIDE PARTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopefully my car will be finished for this one.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Whatz up AZ


----------



## 96cavi

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 13 2010, 03:36 PM~18037712
> *CLASSES/CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW...  30's, 40,s  o.g, street, mild.  50's o.g, street, mild. 60's o.g, street, mild, semi, full this goes for hardtop and convertibles.
> 70's street, mild, semi, full . 80's street, mild, semi, full. 90's street, mild, semi, full. 2000's street, mild, semi, full. Luxury 79's & under , luxury 89's & under, luxury 90's & newer. Elco's street, mild, semi, full. Bomb, Trucks 55's & under o.g, street,mild. S.U.V's street, semi, full.</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGE BY AN OUTSIDE PARTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who do you contact to pre register :cheesy:


----------



## 52fleet

Hope Everyone can come out and support the Luv and His Family


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## gentephx

:biggrin: does any body know if the superevents @civic plaza show in sep going to happen is there a date?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Jul 29 2010, 05:39 PM~18178209
> *:biggrin: does any body know if the superevents @civic plaza show in sep going to happen is there a date?
> *


_X's 2_


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18177431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## 52fleet

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18177431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what time will this start


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Jul 29 2010, 06:39 PM~18178209
> *:biggrin: does any body know if the superevents @civic plaza show in sep going to happen is there a date?
> *


x 602


----------



## gzking

UCE CC & IDENTITY CC ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING SOMETHING TO AZ THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE IN PHOENIX!
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!! GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









MORE INFO TO COME! THE DATE IS SET!!!!


----------



## MARIO_B

MOVE IN AT 4 AND THE HOP STARTS IN THE EVENING


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

What up AZ, whatz going on 2 day? Are there any show this weekin?


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## lilwill1999

:thumbsup: call will for more info 5209710432 or email [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999

:thumbsup: call will for more info 5209710432 or email [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Eman619

Lowriderfest with Extremeautofest, coming to Phoenix, Saturday Oct. 2 @ Firebird Raceway - Full Lowrider Classes, Lowrider Hop, Imports, Euros, SUV's, and more! call for details 702-752-7497 or visit: www.lowriderfest.com, or www.extremeautofest.com


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## 62wildcat

hit me or lil phx for pre regs


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

ttt


----------



## 52fleet

Would like to say thank you to all the clubs for showing up and suporting the show and shine for LUV .and a big thank you from Sophisticated Few for coming out and suporting 

And a thank you goes out to the following clubs 

INTRUDERS
UNIQUE
UCE
ARIZA
VIEJITOS
SOCIETY
TECHNIQUES
SILENT BREEZE
IDENTITY
DUKES
MAJESTICS
ALMA
SPIRIT
PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS
GROUPE
OLD SCHOOL
UNITED 
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## CHUCKS66




----------



## lilwill1999

hit up will @[email protected] or 5209710432


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin: 


























WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS SEPT 3RD IF ANYONE NEED ONE HIT 62wildcat UP OR LIL PHX THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Ray Imperials

Big Ray Imperials CC EPTx says see you at the Super Lowriderfest Carshow and Concert.......super prizes, super hop by Franks Hydros, Super Drifting by AZ Drifting....bad ass concert with FM101.5, Mega, The Beat....super Cover Girl VIP tent showcase.....check them out at extremeautofest on Facebook and vote for your favorite....go to www.lowriderfest.com or extremautofest.com to register. Plenty of room for vendors...call Big Ray Imperials, 30 year OG member...702-752-7497 or [email protected] more information....

Saturday, Oct. 2...move in Friday Oct 1 1pm-5pm...and Saturday morning...day of show.....


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by Big Ray Imperials_@Sep 1 2010, 08:02 PM~18465024
> *Big Ray Imperials CC EPTx says see you at the Super Lowriderfest Carshow and Concert.......super prizes, super hop by Franks Hydros, Super Drifting by AZ Drifting....bad ass concert with FM101.5, Mega, The Beat....super Cover Girl VIP tent showcase.....check them out at extremeautofest on Facebook and vote for your favorite....go to www.lowriderfest.com or extremautofest.com to register. Plenty of room for vendors...call Big Ray Imperials, 30 year OG member...702-752-7497 or [email protected] more information....
> 
> Saturday, Oct. 2...move in Friday Oct 1 1pm-5pm...and Saturday morning...day of show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopefully there is more lights at this show! the last one was there, was kinda dark hard to check out cars in the dark


----------



## Big Ray Imperials

Maricoparider and all others, this show will be on the South side of the track where all the light were....the show will be together, like big huge party!!!! Spread the word....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Sep 15 2010, 02:01 AM~18567374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bicycle categories? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18568068
> *Bicycle categories? :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 1 2010, 07:48 AM~18456979
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS SEPT 3RD IF ANYONE NEED ONE HIT 62wildcat UP OR LIL PHX THANKS AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *



$200 Best in Show Bike

$200 Best in Show Car

Best in Show Categories

Full categories for bikes sponsored by TNT Metal Workz. The only AZ show outside of LRM that caters to the bikes and cars with a full list of categories


----------



## siresigon




----------



## TonyO




----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 100 best bike


----------



## 52fleet




----------



## TonyO




----------



## azrdr




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 150 best bike


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## azrdr

There's goin to be a band, free candy, punkin carving contest and costume contest. Goin to be a good time! 
Anyone who want's to get the pre-reg price all you gotta do is email richard your applications before Saturday and then just pay your pre-reg entry fee's at the show. 
Per Richard Ochoa, EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2010, 06:32 PM~18864623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


estrella park is the one by la joya rite in front of the fire station rite??


----------



## azrdr

This Saturday, last one was big!! Don't miss this one!! Bring the rides!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## hoodstar




----------



## Art Buck

OK AZ-SIDE! Don't forget about this weekend!  Come out to support the Disabled American Veterans!!!!!! Let's show them how the Lowrider Family of AZ does it!!!!!


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## lilwill1999

Toydrive nov 28th move in time from 9-1030 show from 11-530 @ rodeo park 10$toy or 10$ donation 20 categories 200 best of show 150 best bike help the kids. More info hit me up 5209710432


----------



## ENCINAS

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Nov 9 2010, 11:49 PM~19031454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## FFJacobo

Anyone have a flyer or the date for the show in Guadalupe? Isnt it usually in April


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 AM~18664172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 best of show 100 best bike
> *



IS THIS SHOW IN PHOENIX OR TUCSON?


----------



## lilwill1999

tucson az bro rodeo park


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 26 2010, 09:07 AM~19168108
> *IS THIS SHOW IN PHOENIX OR TUCSON?
> *


tucson az bro hit me up 4 more info 5209710432


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## 87CADDY




----------



## hoodstar




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Club Unity!!![/i]


----------



## Galaxieriderz

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Nov 24 2010, 12:29 AM~19150251
> *Hope to see you all there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

This show is free to enter and 250.00 for best of show. 19th and I-10

bikes will be setup has well


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Please join us in a "Celebration In Club Unity"...... _


----------



## TonyO

Anyone got info on the Ft McDowell show for this year?


----------



## toons

majestics casa grande is having a pic nic march 5 in casa grande any info call lil jose 520-280-1387. flyer soon


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 11:54 AM~19555778
> *Anyone got info on the Ft McDowell show for this year?
> *



X2 whats up bROther :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 10:54 AM~19555778
> *Anyone got info on the Ft McDowell show for this year?
> *


April 16th


----------



## BigMandoAZ

AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona! 


_Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _

*"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 24 2010, 11:27 AM~19411331
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Please join us in a "Celebration In Club Unity"......
> *


TTT


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:27 PM~19567487
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY!
> 
> "84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:27 PM~19567487
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY!
> 
> "84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Sounds good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 1 2010, 10:37 PM~19210329
> *Club Unity!!![/i]
> *


Any prize money for the best bike or at least a big ass trophy? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19628822
> *Any prize money for the best bike or at least a big ass trophy?  :biggrin:
> *


TROPHYS


----------



## Mr.Phlagrant

:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

what the next car show anywhere in az.. is it identity on feb 5
are there any in jan


----------



## BigMandoAZ

*Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!! *

















*EVENT COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE* _FLYERS BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM_


Clubs attending as of today!!!! 

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex


UNITED DREAMS WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY CC ANNIVERSARY @ ENCANTO PARK. IF YOU WANT TO PRE-REG FOR THE SHOW YOU CAN CAN DO IT FEB 5TH AT ENCANTO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19631158
> *what the next car show anywhere in az.. is it identity on feb 5
> are there any in jan
> *


IDENTITY IS FEB 5TH




SILENT BREEZE ON JAN 29TH


----------



## Mr.Andres




----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19632483
> *IDENTITY IS FEB 5TH
> SILENT BREEZE ON JAN 29TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool.. gracias homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19632483
> *IDENTITY IS FEB 5TH
> SILENT BREEZE ON JAN 29TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 19 2011, 12:50 PM~19639707
> *cool.. gracias homie
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 05:13 PM~19632464
> *Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVENT COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLYERS BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> Clubs attending as of today!!!!
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
> Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
> New Image cc-Phx, Az
> Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
> Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
> Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
> Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
> Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
> La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
> La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
> Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
> GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca
> City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
> Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
> Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
> Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
> Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
> Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
> Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
> Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
> Society cc-Mesa, Az
> Spirit cc-Phx, Az
> Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
> Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
> UNITED DREAMS WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY CC ANNIVERSARY @ ENCANTO PARK. IF YOU WANT TO PRE-REG FOR THE SHOW YOU CAN CAN DO IT FEB 5TH AT ENCANTO!
> *



:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 19 2011, 03:54 PM~19641179
> *:wow:
> *


gonna be huge bro!!!


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## azmurh

TTT


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Mr.Andres

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jan 18 2011, 08:07 PM~19634221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 18 2011, 10:09 AM~19629455
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


----------



## 52fleet




----------



## playboi13

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19632483
> *IDENTITY IS FEB 5TH
> SILENT BREEZE ON JAN 29TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


silent breeze was cool.. found a fleetwood i might be buying :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Rocky Padilla of the Lowrider Magazine Tours & Danny De La Paz of the movie "American Me" will be there!!! </span>[/i]


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:27 PM~19567487
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY!
> 
> "84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real good turn out, thanks to everyone who came out


----------



## TonyO

Lot of shows coming out this year to the big AZ


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 02:35 PM~19802104
> *Lot of shows coming out this year to the big AZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:27 PM~19567487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY GOOD TURN OUT bROtherZ.. LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW !!!!!!! GO UNDER OUR PAGE @ SHOW AND EVENTS FOR MORE INFO!!


----------



## pancho76006

EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND TXZ MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL 

http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u

WE STILL HAVENT GOT NE VIDEOS POSTED BUT WILL KUM SOON


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

THIS SUNDAY! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Andres

New Image c.c. is helping out St. Mathews raise some money for their school. It's a small show but a great cause. Free to the public. They will have food and drinks for sale all day. We doing a little something for the community. come check it out.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>

Well it's gonna be a great weekend for Arizona! With 3 Magazines hitting the state in one weekend! With professional photographers and models from all over coming out to both shows.....
It will be a perfect weekend for a photoshoot!_ :cheesy:


----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## 52fleet




----------



## Mr.Andres




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

t t t


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please be safe out there this weekend......_


----------



## azrdr

I know with all the events going on in AZ, alot of clubs can't make it out to every one of them, but we appreciate any and all support, to all the clubs that can come out, Thanks in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!</span>

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1IMG_5330.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/stmatthews.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Cruise_Night.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *








































_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT for AZ shows


----------



## Mr.Andres

We doing it again . We got 30 categories. Bikes--$10.00 Cars--$20.00.
Bring them hoppers out. Single pump street (40" max lock up)- $100
Double pump street ( 50" max lock up )- $200. Lock up measured from bottom rear bumper to ground.
Single pump radical -$200 . Double pump radical- $300
Winner takes all in each class. No getting stuck.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

ttt


----------



## thestrongsurvive

TTT


----------



## BIG E 602

ttt 4 da az!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977</span>[/i]


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/NISHOWFLYERrevised3-8-11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 17 2011, 05:11 PM~20115852
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Andres

Rules for the Jalapeno eating contest.

-- 1 member per club.
-- 1 minute to eat as many as you can.
-- You must eat entire jalapeno, seeds and all.
All we want to see is stems.
--No drinks, If the contestant takes a drink of anything
during the contest they will be disqualified.
-- The one who eats the most wins.
-- If there is a tie for first, we will have a second
round to determine the winner.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 17 2011, 06:53 PM~20116632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

:werd:


----------



## alexperezaip

Here is a Car Wash for my lil Primo's football team




THIS SUNDAY: CAR WASH (FUNDRAISER FOR MAD DOG FOOTBALL TEAM) 

17th of April

@ Fuego Bar and Grill
9118 W. Van Buren,
Tolleson 85353. (Off 91st Ave and Van Buren). 

9:00 A.M- till the kids get tired

This is a donation Fund Raiser, please come help support our team to make their way to the San Diego Tournament in June!


----------



## ArizA75

ArizA cc is hostin 2nd annual picnic/ horseshoe tournament and car hop single/double pump cash prize.Oct 16 2011 @ daily park in tempe. official flyer coming out soon


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 17 2011, 06:53 PM~20116632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Ttt


----------



## FFJacobo

back to the top for AZ Mi Vida In the house


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 17 2011, 06:53 PM~20116632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..</span>

COME JOIN <span style=\'color:red\'>PHOENIX "ROLLERZ ONLY" @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!

















:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TonyO

Is Silent Breeze holding its show again this year?


----------



## CARDENASPITS




----------



## lilwill1999

Cae show in tucson arizona july ninth turbulence show club 150 dollars to best of show 100 dollars to most members with cars or bikes bikini contest 15 dollar entry fee for cars and bikes 13 categories more info call lil will at 5209070432


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ D.D. 64




----------



## wfclassics

Footage of the 2011 Guadalupe Car Show
IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

UPDDATED FLYER...


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## TonyO

AZ D.D. 64 said:


>


How much prize money for bikes?


----------



## TonyO

TonyO said:


> Is Silent Breeze holding its show again this year?



Silent Breeze? Silent Breeze? Where and when Silent Breeze? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

:dunno: No Silent Breeze show this year?? I love their theme song too


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TonyO said:


> Silent Breeze? Silent Breeze? Where and when Silent Breeze? :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## 90rivimichael

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddle cars to this show, come and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike and peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time 
Mike Lowrider Style CC VP Glendale chpt


----------



## ENCINAS

*AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.*


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :dunno:


 ..


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## TonyO

rgarcia15928 said:


>


Bike categories? :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## lilwill1999

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_THIS SUNDAY!!!!!_


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TonyO said:


> How much prize money for bikes?


:rofl: :thumbsup: :buttkick::guns:
LOL .. TonyO the slayer of hopes and dreams,, killing the comp.. making kids cry on the regular



TonyO said:


> :dunno: No Silent Breeze show this year?? I love their theme song too


when i see tonyO pull up the show i hear the JAWS theme music and i see all the kids get scarded


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> :rofl: :thumbsup: :buttkick::guns:
> LOL .. TonyO the slayer of hopes and dreams,, killing the comp.. making kids cry on the regular
> 
> 
> 
> when i see tonyO pull up the show i hear the JAWS theme music and i see all the kids get scarded


:rofl::rofl:



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _THIS SUNDAY!!!!!_


Thats why they put a age limit on this show!:rofl:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


CAN YOU GET US A BIGGER FLYER HOMIE? pM PLEASE.....


----------



## LIL PHX

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Lowrider Style CC said:


> CAN YOU GET US A BIGGER FLYER HOMIE? pM PLEASE.....


Here u go


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TonyO

Any info on the Superior, AZ show this year? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Superio whats crackin for Soupy Soup town? :dunno:


----------



## wfclassics

Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
Had to fit all these dope Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes...
LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## TonyO

TTT for AZ


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TonyO said:


> Any info on the Superior, AZ show this year? :dunno:





TonyO said:


> Superio whats crackin for Soupy Soup town? :dunno:


Here u Go Brotha!




BigMandoAZ said:


> _another_ BIGMANDO _Original flyer! _


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


Hell yeah I'm going :thumbsup: Supie Soup Town!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

SUP HOMIES HERES A LIL FLYER NON FINALIZED FOR A EVENT WERE HAVING IN YUMA WITH THE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERSE... THIS SHOW PLANS ON HAVING A 1,500 $ BROKE DOWN PAYOUT TO WINNERS BEST OF SHOW...HOTEL DISCOUNTS ... AND MORE TUNE INTO UNITED DREAMS CLUB PAGE FOR MORE INFO DATED 17 & 18TH...DIA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA...OR CONTACT OUR PRESIDENT RICK GARCIA 928-446-6165 OR TEXT AB @ 928-271-9905


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_LOOKS LIKE FEBUARY IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!
3 SHOW'S ALREADY!!!!!!:thumbsup:

__FEBURARY 26 2012 _


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

TTT


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> SUP HOMIES HERES A LIL FLYER NON FINALIZED FOR A EVENT WERE HAVING IN YUMA WITH THE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERSE... THIS SHOW PLANS ON HAVING A 1,500 $ BROKE DOWN PAYOUT TO WINNERS BEST OF SHOW...HOTEL DISCOUNTS ... AND MORE TUNE INTO UNITED DREAMS CLUB PAGE FOR MORE INFO DATED 17 & 18TH...DIA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA...OR CONTACT OUR PRESIDENT RICK GARCIA 928-446-6165 OR TEXT AB @ 928-271-9905


----------



## TonyO

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> SUP HOMIES HERES A LIL FLYER NON FINALIZED FOR A EVENT WERE HAVING IN YUMA WITH THE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERSE... THIS SHOW PLANS ON HAVING A 1,500 $ BROKE DOWN PAYOUT TO WINNERS BEST OF SHOW...HOTEL DISCOUNTS ... AND MORE TUNE INTO UNITED DREAMS CLUB PAGE FOR MORE INFO DATED 17 & 18TH...DIA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA...OR CONTACT OUR PRESIDENT RICK GARCIA 928-446-6165 OR TEXT AB @ 928-271-9905


Any money for best bike?


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

TonyO said:


> Any money for best bike?


 It's gonna be broken down bro so we showing love for best of best.


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

TTT


----------



## TonyO

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> It's gonna be broken down bro so we showing love for best of best.


Is the show 2 days long?


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

TonyO said:


> Is the show 2 days long?


 Ya that's what we planned bro ..


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

TTT for Team AZ


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


Just booked my hotel room and am sending the pre registration form out today. This show is just as good as Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

Bump


----------



## Cinco De Mayo

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64

Desert Dreams C.C.Blythe So.Cal,Texas,Arizona​














​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## AZ D.D. 64

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> Desert Dreams C.C.Blythe So.Cal,Texas,Arizona​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


here is the entry form


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

SEE YOU HOMIES OUT HERE 17-18TH GREAT HOTEL DISCOUNTS !!! 
HIT UP AB @ 928-783-0300 OR RICK @ 928-446-6165


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　









　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## AZKLIQUER

posting for the homies


----------



## Galaxieriderz

*Techniques 2nd Annual Toy/School supply drive and show and shine. Coming December 3rd. Mark them calenders. Flyer coming soon....*​


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Cruizin Memories

*CUSTOM SHOW & SHINE ARIZONA FREE ,*

Come out & support a great cause, PHX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL & HOPEKIDS.ORG are two of the valleys top orgs that help our valley kids with cancer. Any donations accepted . FREE for all cars & clubs , come out 2 this great family event. SHOW & SHINE GET TOGETHER


----------



## PHXKSTM

ttt whats else commin up.


----------



## valledelsol




----------



## Cruizin Memories

New flyer, Hopekids.org donations accepted..Restoring Hope. Transforming Lives to kids with life threatining illnesses. RIP MARIAH PEREZ 8yrs

FREE SHOW


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## lilwill1999

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


waz good g im going to try to make it


----------



## toons




----------



## TonyO

TTT for AZ


----------



## toons

toons said:


> View attachment 380762


next sunday coming up guys


----------



## Cruizin Memories

*this Saturday OCT 29th is the benefit Carshow & shine.. NO car entry fees, FREE*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Don't forget! Going down Tomorrow . Raffles to include Engraving work. 
must be present to win.


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## lilwill1999

250$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ best of show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Come bring out your Bomba's and your Impalas and see if you make the latest issue of American Bombs Magazine or Impalas Magazine!:wow:










And don't forget our very own Ronnie will be there Repp'n Lowlife Magazine!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_If your anywhere near Az please bring out your Bomba's and Impala's to this show....










You might make the latest issue of American Bombs, Lowlife and Impalas Magazines! _:yes:


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Ttt


----------



## DannyG76

Galaxieriderz said:


>


Lets do this TECHNIQUERS...! Can't wait...! DannyG.


----------



## lilwill1999

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200​


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## BigMandoAZ

dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

dirttydeeds said:


>


 is this the show to replace the lrm phx show?


----------



## screwed up loco

PASSIONATE63 said:


> is this the show to replace the lrm phx show?


still tryin to figure that out my damn self but fuck it im still rollin


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

screwed up loco said:


> still tryin to figure that out my damn self but fuck it im still rollin


hell yea, same here. lets just hope that the weather is right the third time around. not to hot and not hella rainy and windy.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PASSIONATE63 said:


> is this the show to replace the lrm phx show?


Yes it is!
​]


----------



## lilwill1999

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200 need pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or [email protected]​


----------



## BigMandoAZ

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Yes it is!
> ​]


the pre show party going down!


----------



## angelisticsola5960




----------



## lilwill1999

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

image hosting jpeg


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## Art Buck

There is a fee to get into the park don't forget to bring some cash!
$6 per car!


----------



## big boy 1

Click To Make Larger


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## BigMandoAZ

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



This is a poker run style event. Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations / check points are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## 1968custom

Alright everyone tomorrow is the day. I want to give a big thank you to Big Mando for the flyer. All donations given will be used to help the team. We will be selling raffle tickets through out the show. Below is a list of what we have so far to raffle. 

2 - Subway gift cards $10 each
10 Zumba Sessions at Imagine That Dance & Fitness
2 - Spa Finder Gift Cards $25 each
Olive Garden Gift Card $25
2- Mi Patio gift certificates for 2 dinners each
2 - Smashburger Cash - $20 each
1 - The Original Garcia's gift certificate $30
3 - J's Barber Shop Men's cut - $17 each
1 - Men's cut 
1 - Ladies cut & Style 
2- AZ Cardinals backpacks and merchandise
2 - Martay Jenkins former NFL player & trainer merchandise
2- Wine Baskets 
3- car Wash gift sets

...And more!!

Individual Raffles: Purchase as many tickets and take your chances on ANY of the many individual raffles!

Cerreta's Candy Gift Basket - value $70
2 tickets to WWE Raw Super Show - lower level
2 tickets to Art Laboe's Valentines Super Love Jam
AZ Cardinals jersey
$100 Tattoo Gift Certificate 
"All you can Drink" liquor basket 
50/50 Raffle


----------



## Lunas64

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071​


----------



## smiley602




----------



## mando

Ttt


----------



## Lunas64

[h=2]







[/h]








SUP AZ SIDE!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR EVERYONE!!! WANNA WELCOME LOCA CHOLA TO THE AZ SIDE!! AND THANKS FOR PROMOTING THE EVENTS OUT HERE!!

FOR THE BEER RUN, DO NOT HAVE TO ROLL YOUR LO LO!!! ROLL IN THE DAILY, CAR POOL AS MANY HOMIES YOU CAN IN THE CAR TO DO THE BEER RUN!! THE SHOW IN SHINE IS WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO SHOW IT OFF TO THE PEOPLE OF THE AZ SIDE! AGAIN, YOU WILL BE CRUISING AROUND PHX TO COLLECT YOUR 6 BOTTLES. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE. 
A.T. BBQ WILL BE SELLING THEIR DELICIOUS BBQ. SO THERE WILL BE FOOD AVAILABLE. THE ONE AND ONLY DJ MIDNITE WILL BE JAMMIN THE TUNES WE ALL LOVE TO HEAR OUT THERE. 
TROPHIES FOR THE PEOPLES CHOICE 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD AND 1ST AND 2ND SPECIAL INTEREST (MOTORCYCLES, BIKES, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS, AIRPLANES) ENTRY FEE DONATIONS ACCEPTED BUT NOT REQUIRED! 

SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ON THE RULES HIT ME UP, MY NUMBER IS ON THE FLYER!

SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEKEND FEB 4TH ​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Lunas64 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP AZ SIDE!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR EVERYONE!!! WANNA WELCOME LOCA CHOLA TO THE AZ SIDE!! AND THANKS FOR PROMOTING THE EVENTS OUT HERE!!
> 
> FOR THE BEER RUN, DO NOT HAVE TO ROLL YOUR LO LO!!! ROLL IN THE DAILY, CAR POOL AS MANY HOMIES YOU CAN IN THE CAR TO DO THE BEER RUN!! THE SHOW IN SHINE IS WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO SHOW IT OFF TO THE PEOPLE OF THE AZ SIDE! AGAIN, YOU WILL BE CRUISING AROUND PHX TO COLLECT YOUR 6 BOTTLES. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE.
> A.T. BBQ WILL BE SELLING THEIR DELICIOUS BBQ. SO THERE WILL BE FOOD AVAILABLE. THE ONE AND ONLY DJ MIDNITE WILL BE JAMMIN THE TUNES WE ALL LOVE TO HEAR OUT THERE.
> TROPHIES FOR THE PEOPLES CHOICE 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD AND 1ST AND 2ND SPECIAL INTEREST (MOTORCYCLES, BIKES, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS, AIRPLANES) ENTRY FEE DONATIONS ACCEPTED BUT NOT REQUIRED!
> 
> SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ON THE RULES HIT ME UP, MY NUMBER IS ON THE FLYER!
> 
> SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEKEND FEB 4TH ​



One more week til the BEER RUN! Identity is ready for a good day of beer running and car showing! 










Trophies for the show n' shine are almost ready! Here is a sneak peek! Triple stack trophies looking real good! Hope to see everyone there! :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques928




----------



## Lunas64

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## travieso213

Wasn't really sure where to post this but does anyone still cruise in phx


----------



## Identity Original




----------



## Identity Original




----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------



## BigMandoAZ

OFFICIAL MESA SHOW PRE-PARTY. 10 MIN DRIVE FROM CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN MESA - NO COVER.


----------



## ed1983

TEE SHIRT MIKE said:


> GLENDALE ARIZONA​
> " The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​
> make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​
> LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​
> !!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages
> View attachment 435103
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS

i dont know but i been told.............................................. ....................








that this is gonn be off the heezy!!!!!!!! alot of out of towners gonn be here ,,,,,, and theres nice buzz goin on about it... even if you dont drink,,,,still grub and atmosphere and a chance to drink with our lowrider brothers and sisters from out of state!!!!!!!!!!!!!







wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

TTT for AZ


----------



## TonyO

Someone told me there's a show in Nogales coming up next month :dunno: Anyone got any info?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

_














































































_


----------



## uniques928




----------



## TonyO

TTT for AZ shows.


----------



## TonyO

Any info on a show in Nogalas? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Nogalas show info anybody? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

TTT for AZ. Looking for info on a show in Nogalas this month. Anybody know?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TonyO said:


> TTT for AZ. Looking for info on a show in Nogalas this month. Anybody know?


Here u go Tony.

The Eighth Annual Car Show and Concert is scheduled for May 16 at Fleischer Park in Nogales.
This City of Nogales-sponsored event runs from 11 a.m. to 6 p.m., and features games, food and musical entertainment by McMagic.
Admission is $5 for adults, while kids 16 and under get in for free.Registration will be held on the day of the event from 7 a.m. to 11 a.m. The vehicle registration fee is $20 and motorcycles pay $10. For more information, contact:untouchablelowscarclub@yahoo.com​Link 
http://www.nogalesinternational.com/


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Here u go Tony.
> 
> The Eighth Annual Car Show and Concert is scheduled for May 16 at Fleischer Park in Nogales.
> This City of Nogales-sponsored event runs from 11 a.m. to 6 p.m., and features games, food and musical entertainment by McMagic.
> Admission is $5 for adults, while kids 16 and under get in for free.Registration will be held on the day of the event from 7 a.m. to 11 a.m. The vehicle registration fee is $20 and motorcycles pay $10. For more information, contact:untouchablelowscarclub@yahoo.com​Link
> http://www.nogalesinternational.com/


May 16th? Who has a car show on a Wednesday? :nosad:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!

THIS SHOW IS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE FROM ARIZONA AND LIKE TO SEE ARIZONA CLUBS OUT TO SUPPORT WICKED RIDAZ C.C.*_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Ariztlan

Superior presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show this Saturday September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



__Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_


























_
_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....





















　































































_Show-n-Shine Fundraiser.....November 10th 2012

UNIQUE STYLE C.C. Is helping River Side Elementary School & Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
host a fundraiser to benefit families residing within the school district. All proceeds will be used to
prepare and distribute fresh food boxes for thanks giving dinner

Place:....Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
3650 N 64th LN. Phoenix...



Show & Shine:...move in 7am-11:30 am 
Show time:.....12pm-4pm

$15...car
$10...bike

Food,Beverages,Music

Please come out to help these families

Flyer coming soon

THX....UNIQUE STYLE C.C.
_








_*



















*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_



_

















_
_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....





















　































































_
_








_*




























*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Up coming events....:thumbsup:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got another to add to your website. :wave:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...d-jan-4-5-2013-car-bike-show-laughlin-nv.html


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THis show has been canceled . but we will be having a show n shine/food drive at a later date.more info to come.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



__Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_




















　































































_
_








_*












































*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj in the casa for Lowriders Style CC annual Say No To Drugs Car show Feb 24. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj in the casa for Lowriders Style CC annual Say No To Drugs Car show Feb 24. Hope to see everyone there.


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:_


_


















_
_



































_
_







_


_







_
*











*
*










**Nov 25th **"Cruise 4 Tots" Toy Drive! Flyer coming soon!
*
*









*
Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.
*









*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*














































*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BooBoo Camacho

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! And I thought AZ didnt have any shows close to where I live.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:_




_


























_
_







_


_







_
*











*
*

















*

*









*








*









*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*














































*


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

rgarcia15928 said:


>


My bad homie! I got this flyer copied on my hard drive and with all the car show popping up i accidently let it slip by. :banghead:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_

_







_


_





































__

















_

_









_
_







_

_









__


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_








_
_







_










_


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_


























_
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm me or call 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*
> 
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​




There's no rules in choloism...:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call for date availability and pricing. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call for date availability and pricing. 323.557.2854 Mike




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call for date availability and pricing. 323.557.2854 Mike




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call for date availability and pricing. 323.557.2854 Mike



Qvo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_
Up coming events....












_*Glendale Majestics 
BBQ & Picnic
January 13, 2013, 11am – 5pm
Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85033
BYOB (Bring your own BBQ)








*


_























































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....
_

_



















































































__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!

Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Now booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 Mike for date availailability and pricing...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events....


__

































































___

_









__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!





__Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:
_





THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*_
The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs._:thumbsup:


_

Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_

_
Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










And yes thats Frank hitting the switch! 










__Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











__So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine good time! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm az familia.... __:wave:


__Up coming events....__










___

_









WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE.



















___

_


















__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!





Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:






_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_

_Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm az familia.... __:wave:


Up coming events...._














_










WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE.



















___

_









_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.
_








_
_

Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_

_Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013..call for date availability.323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013..call for date availability.323.557.2854 Mike


We had a problem with this DJ homie's. Wouldn recommend. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Heath V

Is the Mesa show sold out already??


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Lowrider Style CC said:


> We had a problem with this DJ homie's. Wouldn recommend. :thumbsdown:


Not WE, but you. Some of your own members are in disagreement with you.The problem was you pocketed some of the money from donations. Also heard you got priors for that......now that's a real problem.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

djmikethecholodj said:


> Not WE, but you. Some of your own members are in disagreement with you.The problem was you pocketed some of the money from donations. Also heard you got priors for that......now that's a real problem.


I never would do that to the kids. We dont make no money off that show. One of the many problems is you didn ask for donations as instructed. All you cared about is selling your bootleg cds. And there's more. But as you can see he's drama. I rest my case. Pm me if you want to know the rest. Also go to his thread and you will see he has a few gente who see wat this vatos about:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/355821-need-dj-your-car-show-cruise-night-4.html


Sorry homie's i cant let him say i'am pocketing without defending myself. uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Its not just me saying it, your own members have commented to me regarding your priors. Your campaign to ban me is not working. All you are really doing is making your club look bad especially when you call clubs that have booked me already and they end up checking you. your making LRS CC look bad my brother, you need to just let it go, delete me from your contacts and move forward....dont put so much time in to negativity because it will come back around my brother, let it go and move on. Anyone can post anything about anyone at any given time, look what you're doing...

Let it go my brother and move on...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013..call for date availability.323.557.2854 Mike




Call for date availability 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events...._

_




























___

_









_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.












_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Looks Pee Wee President of the Phx Az Chapter is doing another show along with Old School CC & Ariztlan CC. Please mark your calenders._ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Car show at the vineyard church on 62nd ave nd Peoria. This Saturday, $25 entry fee, includes t-shirt, dash plaque, goodie bag. Roll in is 7-8 am proceeds go to the vineyard church food bank, clothing bank,*free medical clinic for ppl in need.

*I kno its short notice but my mom really wants me to post to get low lows out there so come out and support if possible thx AZ side.

__




























___

_









_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events.... :thumbsup:



__




























___

_


















_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Supreme Seventies




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events.... :thumbsup:




















__





































___

_


















_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
__February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013..call for date availability.323.557.2854 Mike




:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Up coming events.... :thumbsup:




__





































___










_





































_





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
__February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet!_


----------



## CutlassLowRider

Car cruise tonight! April 13th 2013

Location : Downtown Phoenix
Time : 7 pm to 9-10pm

All kinds of cars!!
Hotrods,lowriders,muscle cars etc...


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Raguness

Sundevils Car Show Saturday, May 25 flyer to come


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:
_

_









___

_









__














































___

_

















_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:
_


_





























___

_

















_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:










_

_














Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN












*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic


Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2014_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise

NOVEMBER 3rd. IN LOVE AND MEMORY CAR SHOW AND CRUISE. HOSTED BY LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB SURPRISE, ARIZONA CHAPTER. DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:


































































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_This show has been Cancelled__ till another date!










Car clubs on the flyer will be contacted....:banghead:_


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## 1949Packard




----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## ElProfeJose

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## ENCINAS

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Tomorrow. Need Lowriders for this event. I know last minute. But anyone would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Heath V

TTT!


----------

